# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  يأجوج و مأجوج و طول الأمل

## غريب الدار

يأجوج و مأجوج و طول الأمل
تأتي الساعة على حين غفلة  و لكن للساعة علامات, و للعلامات أهميتها حيث أنها تنبهنا بقرب  الساعة.
قد تكون الساعة اليوم أو في الغد القريب , و لكننا نفكر أن العلامات لم تكتمل بعد , و من تلك العلامات خروج يأجوج و مأجوج. لا أحد يعرف بالقطع من هم يأجوج و مأجوج و لا أحد يعرف زمن خروجهم, و هل خرجوا بالفعل أم لا و كيف لنا أن نعرف أنهم خرجوا طالما أننا لا نعرف طبيعتهم بشكل دقيق ...
لا يتخيل العديد أن الساعة يمكن أن تكون قريبة, ألسنا في آخر الزمان , أليس الإسلام هو الدين الخاتم , كم بقي على هذه الدنيا أيوم , أشهر أسنة أم ياترى آلاف السنين....... بعض الناس تتخيل الخلود الأبدي لهذه الدنيا.
عندما تسأل أحدهم عن يأجوج و مأجوج من هم و كيف هم , تكون الإجابة بما لديه من علم و لكن يوصلك المجيب لقناعة أن لا فائدة من التفكير في ذلك. فما سوف يحدث سيكون في آخر الزمان ( و كأننا مازلنا في أول الزمان) و يجب أن لا نشغل بالنا بأمور لن نعيشها ( و لا أدري كيف أجزم هذا المجيب أننا لن نعيشها) و يجب أن نركز على ما يهمنا في حياتنا و أن نبحث و نفكر في ما هو مفيد.  
تخدرك الإجابة و تحس أن الساعة بعيدة عنا , لا تريد الناس أن تفكر في الآخرة , قد يثير تخيل خروج يأجوج و مأجوج العديد من المخاوف عند عوام الناس لعلمهم بأنهم حقيقة و تزداد مخاوفهم بسبب الغموض الذي يلف طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج و زمن خروجهم . و حتى لا يخاف الناس يتعمد العلماء التلطف بهم و أن يكون هناك أمل بأن موعدهم لم يحن بعد و يطول الأمل و يطول..... و نتعلم أن نعلم ذلك الأمل.
و لا أعلم إلى متى سوف يطول بنا الأمل و يبقى ذلك الموضوع غير قابل للفتح و النقاش , و إن خرج يأجوج و مأجوج فكيف نعرف ذلك ...... نحن ننتظر أن يخرج بشر و لكن ماذا إن لم يكون بشرا.... لقد وصلت لنظرية ترجح أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشرا.... و للتنبيه أنني ذكرت أنني أرجح و إن كنت بت على يقين بذلك.... 
 لقد كتبت بحث , خلصت من خلاله إلى تحديد شخصية "ذو القرنين" و أنه هو "داريوس العظيم"  كذلك و صلت لطبيعة " يأجوج و مأجوج " و بنيت مجمل نظريتي على ما وقع بين يدي من متوارث و من معلومات و أخبار و لأني مسلم ركزت بالدرجة الأولى على ماورد في القرآن و السنة النبوية و على بعض المعلومات الجيولوجية و التاريخية و الأثرية .... و أطلعت على بعض ما هو عند أهل الكتاب بالخصوص, فوجدت أن هناك أمور تؤكد فرضيتي. و لقد وجدت في إظهار ما عند أهل الكتاب عن قصة يأجوج و مأجوج أهمية كبيرة.
و للتذكير أن أهل الكتاب كان لديهم علم معين بقصة ذو القرنين, فلقد سألوا رسولنا الحبيب عنه . 
ورد في آيات سورة الكهف ردا مختصرا قويا على سؤال أهل الكتاب, و كانت الآيات كافية , فلقد بينت للسائلين صدق نبوة سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية و سلم . و لقد شملت الإجابة ذكر يأجوج و مأجوج.
ماذا عن أهل الكتاب , و ماذا لديهم و ما هي النبؤات المتوارثة لديهم  عن هذا الموضوع.  و هل كانت الآيات فقط ردا على تسائل أهل الكتاب حين نزول الوحي , أم أن هذه الآيات مازالت تجيب عن تساؤلات موجودة في كتب أهل الكتاب . و علينا نحن كمسلمين إبرازها لعلها تصلهم عبر الكلام الطيب و  الأسلوب الحسن.
بالتأكيد كان في الإجابة شيء أوضح للسائلين من أهل الكتاب صدق الآيات و إلا لما سكتوا و لكذبوا الآيات و لشككوا في مصداقية ما أنزل.  و نعلم جميعا أن هذا لم يحدث .
لقد وردت الآيات من عند الله علام الغيوب و تحوي الآيات تفاصيل يجهلها البشر . لقد فصلت الآيات أمور كانت غائبة عن  أهل الكتاب و أشياء هم أنفسهم مختلفون في تفسيرها. لقد زاد يقيني بذلك عندما جمعت بحثي و بعد أن إطلعت على بعض ما جاء في كتب أهل الكتاب فوجدت له تفسير جديد يؤكد نظريتي....
لقد وجدت عدم وجود إجماع لديهم على طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج , فلقد وردت الكلمات في كتبهم و هم يجتهدون لفهما , بعضهم يرجح أنهم بشر و بعضهم يعتبر أن جوج إسم لأرض و مأجوج هم من البشر .... و بعضهم يؤمن بأنهم كائنات متوحشة . و لكن هناك إتفاق على أنهم أشياء شريرة و هم رمز للشر و الشيطان ..... و أنهم سوف يقاتلون الصالحين في آخر الزمان .
العديد من أهل الكتاب يؤمن بأننا أصبحنا في آخر الزمان , و من مبدأ ديني بحت يجتهدون لتفسير ما لديهم , إنهم يؤمنون بصدق نبؤات آخر الزمان و لكنهم لا يجمعون على تحديد من هم الأشرار و من هم الأخيار ..... يجتهدون و يؤمون بما يصلون إليه ..... و تتأثر حياتهم و علاقاتهم مع الأمم الأخرى بناءا على تفسيرهم لما يؤمنون به....
لقد وجدت هذا في كتاباتهم بشكل صريح , و لقد عرفت أن قصة آخر الزمان و خروج يأجوج و مأجوج قد أثرت بالفعل عبر التاريخ , فكان هناك دوما محاولة لتفسير النبؤات , و قد كانت مقياس لفرز الأمم و الجماعات فهذه خيرة و تلك شريرة. و في المقابل بعضهم يتعامل مع النبؤات على أنها فقط  رموز للخير و الشر و لا تؤثر بالمطلق على حياتهم و لا على علاقاتهم .... و بعضهم لا يهتم و لا تعنيه تلك التبؤات و لا تؤثر على مجريات حياته.... 
لم أستطع البحث في كل كتب أهل الكتاب و لكن عندما بحث عن يأجوج و مأجوج , كانت المفاجأة :
لقد وجدت أن تفصيل ذكر يأجوج و مأجوج جاء في كتاب النبي " حزقيال " و تحديدا في الإصحاحين رقم 39 , 38 , و أن هذا الكتاب هو المرجع الرئيسي لتفسير نبؤات آخر الزمان : 
و كانت مفاجأة لي أن علمت أن ذلك النبي قد عاصر فترة حكم الملك "داريوس العظيم – ذو القرنين حسب ما وصلت إليه"  و بذلك يكون ليس مستغربا أن تأتي نبؤات يأجوج و مأجوج  في كتاب هذا النبي , حيث أن قصة يأجوج و مأجوج و بناء السد تم على يد  "ذو القرنين – داريوس الأول" .  بمعنى أن هناك توافق زمني بين فترة ملك " ذو القرنين " و نبؤة  حزقيال. و ذو القرنين هو ذلك الملك الذي سألوا رسولنا الحبيب عنه.
كذلك وجدت توافق مكاني , فلقد لاحظت وصف "حزقيال " لخمس أماكن لها علاقة بقصة يأجوج و مأجوج و رأيت توافق تام بين ذكر تلك الأماكن تحديدا مع حدود مملكة داريوس (ذو القرنين) . لم يذكر حزقيال أماكن متجاورة بل ذكر أماكن بينها مسافات كبيرة و هذا يرجح أن تلك الأماكن تمثل حدود لمملكة ( غرب و شرق و شمال و جنوب و المركز). 
لم أجد إجماع عند أهل الكتاب في ترجمة إسماء تلك الأماكن و لكن وجدت بعض الكتابات و بشكل واضح تذكر الخمس أماكن فكانت هي : ليبيا  في الغرب , أثيوبيا في الجنوب , روسيا في الشمال , و أما في الشرق فلم أتبين جيدا ما هو المقصود هل هي " جومر " أو " توجرمه " ( وجدت تفسيرات لذلك و لكن أترك لم يريد التعرف بنفسة أن يرجع لكتب أهل الكتاب) و لكن يبقى و بشكل واضح و جلي و بإتفاق عدد كبير من أهل الكتاب على المكان الخامس و هو بلاد فارس – إيران الحالية, و الذي كان يشكل قلب مملكة "داريوس-العظيم" الفارسية.
و لقد وجدت عندهم تفسير لتك الأماكن ( لا مجال لطرحها ضمن موضوعي ) , و أعتقد أن ذلك التفسير تأثر بعوامل الترجمة و خلافة , و إن شاء الله , أنا على يقين أنهم سوف يجدوا أن تلك الأماكن هي حدود لمملكة , إن رجعوا لأصل كتبهم المقدسة و أعادوا ترجمتها . و أدعو علمائهم لذلك ,  و أدعوا علمائنا من ذوي الاختصاص في علوم الأديان و اللغات القديمة من التحقق من ذلك.
و أدعوا من  يريد الإطلاع أكثر على تفاصيل تلك النبؤات في كتب أهل الكتاب أن يبحث عبر الأنترنت بإستخدام كلمتي " حزقيال أو حزيقيال  " و "فارس" . مع العلم أن كلمة "يأجوج" تكتب "جوج "
 و الكلمات بالإنجليزي هي” Gog - Magog ”, “ Persia  “, “Ezekiel"
و يذكر حزقيال أن قدوم يأجوج و مأجوج من جهة الشمال و هذا يتوافق تماما مع توقعي لمكان سد يأجوج و مأجوج. و لقد وصفت نبؤات النبي حزقيال الأحداث الأخيرة , فنجد وصف لدمار يحدث بالنار و أن هناك بحيرة من الكبريت و هذا كله يتفق مع نظريتي. 
لقد وجدت كتابات و مفاهيم مختلفة متعلقة بقصة الخروج , و تعجب مما قرأت . و في المقابل وجدت العديد منا نحن المسلمين معرض عن علامة خروج يأجوج و مأجوج مع أنها علامة هامة من علامات الساعة. و أرى العديد منا  يتجنب إعادة التفكير فيها, و يكتفي فقط بما تعلم من علم و ينسى أننا مهما أوتينا من علم فهو قليل.
و نظرا لأهيمة تفاصيل الخروج عندنا جميعا . آمل من جميع العلماء دراسة إمكانية صحة نظريتي و لعلها تكون جسر للتواصل بين الأمم و دعوة للتفاهم و الحوار على مبدأ الإحترام المتبادل..... و يحتاج الأمر مختصون في مجالات عدة منها : الأديان و العلوم و التاريخ و الآثار و اللغة.
و أعلم أن كثير من علمائنا لديهم مشاغلهم و مسؤلياتهم , و لكن و نظرا لأهمية هذا الطرح و هذا الموضوع آمل على كل مقتدر أن يساعدني بأن يوصل هذه النظرية لهؤلاء العلماء و أن لا يتأخر أو يقصر في ذلك. 
و أريدها أن تصل خصيصا للقائمين على التواصل و الحوار الديني , لعلنا نساعد في إزالة بعض الغموض في قصة يأجوج و مأجوج , و هذا من وجهة نظري خيرا من أن يطول بنا الأمل و أن نتمنى عدم حضورنا لعلامات قيام الساعة.
و الدال على الخير كفاعلة........
وضعت كتابتي المبدئية عن هذا الموضوع في الرابط التالي:
حقيقة يأجوج و مأجوج , رؤية جديدة امل أن أكون مصيب , إحتمال أن يكونا ..... 
http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...25080&tstart=0
و اللهم قد بلغت و اللهم فأشهد

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
اخي الفاضل / غريب الدار
سلمت يداك علي هذا الموضوع الرائع و علي بحثك الذي ايا كانت نتيجته فمن المؤكد اننا يجب ان نشكرك لانك تبحث عن حقيقة ستكون يوما واقع و لكننا غافلين عن هذا .
و قد كنت من يومين فقط في مناقشة مع احد الاصدقاء عن الفجوة بين ما ورد في الكتب السماوية و بين ما ذكره التاريخ و سجله المؤرخون , ثمة شي غريب يجعل المؤرخون لا يسجلون  الاحداث التاريخية الواردة في الكتب السماوية و منها طبعا قرآننا الكريم كقصة موسي و ذي القرنين علي سبيل المثال.
و قد تبادر الي ذهني فكرة عجيبة و هي من السهل علي العلماء الان ان يمسحوا الارض بالاقمار الصناعية بدقة عاليه جدا فهل لو حدث ذلك سيكتشفون مكان يأجوج و مأجوج و لكن علي اي حال كل شئ باوان و في النهاية نحن نؤمن بما ورد في القرآن الكريم سواء وافق هذا طروحات التاريخ او لم تتفق.
سأطلع علي بحثك و كما سأكون سعيدة و انا اقرأة
و لي عودة لهذا الموضوع الرائع باذن الله
تحياتي

----------


## الشيمـــاء

قرأت جزءا من البحث و انا مقتنعة جدا بوجهة نظرك
يتبع بعد قراءة ما تبقي من البحث
تحياتي

----------


## قلب مصر

الأستاذ الفاضل غريب الدار
دراسة رائعة إلى أقصى حد وقمت بقرائتها كاملة بجزأيها المكتوبين هنا في المنتدى والجزء الاخر المدون في الموقع  الاخر
ووجهة نظرك المعروضة في الدراسة وجهة نظر وجيهة جدا ولها أسبابها التي ذكرتها
ويجب بالفعل ان يشاركنا من يبحثون عن الحقيقة في البحث عن صحة هذه الفرضية
التي لها ما يؤيدها
لي عودة مرة أخرى بعد مشاركة باقي الزملاء

وأود لو تقبل أستاذي الفاضل بنقل باقي الدراسة هاهنا حتى تكون متكاملة بين يدي القراء ولا يحدث لديهم تشتيت ف التنقل بين المواقع
تحياتي وتقديري  :f:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل غريب الدار
سلام الله عليك و رحمته و بركاته

الموضوع بالفعل شائك
نظرية تتسم بالوجاهة و لكنها بالفعل كما ذكرت بالموقع الاخر تحتاج الي جهود كثيرة لاثباتها

و لكنني هنا اخي الفاضل اود ان اورد هذه الاوراق من موسوعة الاخرة الجزء الثاني -العلامات الكبري و الموسوعة للاستاذ ماهر احمد الصوفي

و انا هنا لا اعترض بالطبع علي نظريتك و لكنني اضع راي هو السائد عند اغلبية امة الاسلام حتي يستطيع من يناقش ان تكون عنده خلفية عما يتحدث عنه
و لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي لم استطع كتابة تلكم الصفحات كلها فقمت بعمل اسكان لها و قمت بعرضها

و انا هنا اتمني من الله عز و جل ان يوفقك في بحثك و يعينك عليه
و لكن لي كلمة اريد ان اقولها لك و لغيرك من امة الاسلام فان العلامات الكبري لا تتوقف علي ما تدركه عقولنا من تفسيرات تخضعها لقوانيننا البشرية و لكنها علامات سوف تحدث بالقدرة الالهية كن فتكون

تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم

























*

----------


## قلب مصر

الف شكر ابن طيبة على هذه الإضافة الرائعة من صفحات هذا الكتاب القيم التي توضح وجهة نظر أخرى أيضا
ومرحبا بكل وجهات النظر 
واتمنى ان نصل إلى الحقيقة بإذن الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الكريم / غريب الدار
أهنيك بشدة على أجتهادك فى كل مواضيعك . الحقيقة أنا دخلت للموضوع أكثر من مرة وفى كل مرة أقرأ وأحاول أن أدقق مع الرجوع لآيات القرآن الكريم ولأحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . وكم عدت بذاكرتى لمناقشاتى مع أولادى وأصدقائى بهذا الخصوص .
نظريتك محترمة وبمشيئة الله لى عودة مرة أخرى . دمت بخير

----------


## saladino

موضوع جميل وطرح اكثر من رائع 
شكرا غريب الدار
شكرا لكل المداخلات الجميلة

وانها لفتنة شديدة وعظيمة بعد فتنة المسيخ الدجال

----------


## المفكر

اتابع معكم . موضوع جميل يستحق البحث .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[frame="12 80"]الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار
أهنيك على رؤيتك الخاصة بيأجوج ومأجوج . وحتى لا نذهب بعيداً فسأدخل فى الموضوع مباشرة رغم أن هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات التى كثر فيها الاجتهاد والقيل والقال ولكننا هنا بصدد مناقشة اجتهادك الممتاز فى رؤيتك لقصتهما .
أولاً : ما ورد بكتاب الله وأحاديث المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وسأنسخهم من رؤيتك يأجوج ومأجوج والبراكين 
قال تعالى: (وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَن ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ قُلْ سَأَتْلُواْ عَلَيْكُم مّنْهُ ذِكْراً (83) إِنّا مَكّنّا لَهُ فِي الأرْضِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِن كُلّ شَيْءٍ سَبَباً (84) فَأَتْبَعَ سَبَباً   (85) حَتّىَ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَغْرِبَ الشّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَغْرُبُ فِي عَيْنٍ حَمِئَةٍ وَوَجَدَ عِندَهَا قَوْماً قُلْنَا يَذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِمّآ أَن تُعَذّبَ وَإِمّآ أَن تَتّخِذَ فِيهِمْ حُسْناً (86) قَالَ أَمّا مَن ظَلَمَ فَسَوْفَ نُعَذّبُهُ ثُمّ يُرَدّ إِلَىَ رَبّهِ فَيُعَذّبُهُ عَذَاباً نّكْراً (87) وَأَمّا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَلَهُ جَزَآءً الْحُسْنَىَ وَسَنَقُولُ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِنَا يُسْراً (88) ثُمّ أَتْبَعَ سَبَباً (89) حَتّىَ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَطْلِعَ الشّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَطْلُعُ عَلَىَ قَوْمٍ لّمْ نَجْعَل لّهُمْ مّن دُونِهَا سِتْراً (90) كَذَلِكَ وَقَدْ أَحَطْنَا بِمَا لَدَيْهِ خُبْراً (91) ثُمّ أَتْبَعَ سَبَباً (92) حَتّىَ إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْنَ السّدّيْنِ وَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمَا قَوْماً لاّ يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلاً (93) قَالُواْ يَذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِنّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأرْضِ فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجاً عَلَىَ أَن تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدّا (94) قَالَ مَا مَكّنّي فِيهِ رَبّي خَيْرٌ فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْماً (95) آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ حَتّىَ إِذَا سَاوَىَ بَيْنَ الصّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انفُخُواْ حَتّىَ إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَاراً قَالَ آتُونِيَ أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْراً (96) فَمَا اسْطَاعُوَاْ أَن يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُواْ لَهُ نَقْباً (97) قَالَ هَـَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مّن رّبّي فَإِذَا جَآءَ وَعْدُ رَبّي جَعَلَهُ دَكّآءَ وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبّي حَقّاً (98) وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ وَنُفِخَ فِي الصّورِ فَجَمَعْنَاهُمْ جَمْعاً (99) وَعَرَضْنَا جَهَنّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ لّلْكَافِرِينَ عَرْضاً (100) الّذِينَ كَانَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمْ فِي غِطَآءٍ عَن ذِكْرِي وَكَانُواْ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَمْعاً (101) أَفَحَسِبَ الّذِينَ كَفَرُوَاْ أَن يَتّخِذُواْ عِبَادِي مِن دُونِيَ أَوْلِيَآءَ إِنّآ أَعْتَدْنَا جَهَنّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نُزُلاً (102) قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبّئُكُم بِالأخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالاً (103) الّذِينَ ضَلّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً (104) أُوْلَـَئِكَ الّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ رَبّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ فَحَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلاَ نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْناً (105) ذَلِكَ جَزَآؤُهُمْ جَهَنّمُ بِمَا كَفَرُواْ وَاتّخَذُوَاْ آيَاتِي وَرُسُلِي هُزُواً (106))   [سورة: الكهف ] 
وقال تعالى: (وَحَرَامٌ عَلَىَ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَآ أَنّهُمْ لاَ يَرْجِعُونَ (95) حَتّىَ إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهُمْ مّن كُلّ حَدَبٍ يَنسِلُونَ (96) وَاقْتَرَبَ الْوَعْدُ الْحَقّ فَإِذَا هِيَ شَاخِصَةٌ أَبْصَارُ الّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يَوَيْلَنَا قَدْ كُنّا فِي غَفْلَةٍ مّنْ هَـَذَا بَلْ كُنّا ظَالِمِينَ (97) إِنّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنّمَ أَنتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ (98))   [سورة: الأنبياء ] 
أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
الحديث الأول: "حدّثنا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْيَةَ. حدّثنا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ عَنِ الزُّهْرِيَّ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ ابْنَةِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ حَبِيَبةَ، عَنْ أُمَِّ حَبِيَبةَ، عَنْ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ جَحْشٍ؛ أَنَّهَا قَالَتِ: اسْتَيْقَظَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم، مِنْ نَوْمِهِ، وَهُوَ مُحْمَرٌّ وَجْهُهُ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ (لاَ إِلهَ إِلاَّ اللهُ. وَيْلٌ لْلِعَرَبِ مِنْ شَرٍّ اْقَتَربَ. فُتِحَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ رَدْمِ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ) وَعَقَدَ بِيَدَيْهِ عَشَرَةً. قَالَتْ زَيْنَبُ، قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ! أَنَهْلِكُ وَفِينَا الصَّالِحُونَ؟ قَالَ (إِذَا كَثُرَ الْخَبَثُ )" 
الحديث الثاني: " عن هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارِ. حدّثنا يَحْيَى بْنُ حَمْزَةَ. حدّثنا ابْنُ جَابِرٍ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ جَابِرٍ الطَّائِيِّ. حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمنِ بْنُ خُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ؛ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّوَّاسَ بْنَ سَمْعَانَ يَقُولُ: قَالَ رِسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( سَيُوقِدُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ، مِنْ قِسِيِّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ وَنُشَّابِهِمْ وَأَتْرِسَتِهِمْ، سَبْعَ سِنِينَ    ." 
الحديث الثالث : "حدثنا أحمد: حدثنا أبي: حدثنا إبراهيم، عن الحجاج بن حجاج، عن قتادة، عن عبد الله بن أبي عتبة، عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ليحجن البيت وليعتمرن بعد خروج يأجوج ومأجوج). " 
الحديث الرابع : "حدثني إسحاق بن نصر: حدثنا أبو أسامة، عن الأعمش: حدثنا أبو صالح، عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (يقول الله تعالى: يا آدم، فيقول: لبيك وسعديك، والخير في يديك، فيقول: أخرج بعث النار، قال: وما بعث النار؟ قال: من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين، فعنده يشيب الصغير، وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها، وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى، ولكن عذاب الله شديد). قالوا: يا رسول الله، وأينا ذلك الواحد؟ قال: (أبشروا، فإن منكم رجلا ومن يأجوج ومأجوج ألفا. ثم قال: والذي نفسي بيده، إني أرجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (أرجو أن تكونوا ثلث أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (أرجو أن تكونوا نصف أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشعرة السوداء في جلد ثور أبيض، أو كشعرة بيضاء في جلد ثور أسود . " 
والآن بعض المناقشات وأرجو أن تكون هادفة:
1-	بخصوص السد الذى بناه ذو القرنين :
( قَالَ مَا مَكّنّي فِيهِ رَبّي خَيْرٌ فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْماً (95) آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ حَتّىَ إِذَا سَاوَىَ بَيْنَ الصّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انفُخُواْ حَتّىَ إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَاراً قَالَ آتُونِيَ أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْراً (96) فَمَا اسْطَاعُوَاْ أَن يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُواْ لَهُ نَقْباً (97))
واضح من الآيات الكريمة وكما ذكرت أنت أنه كان هناك جبلين وأن ذو القرنين بنى سد بينهما ونحن متفقين فيما قلته بأن جسم السد من الحجارة المدعم بالحديد والنحاس وهنا لى رأى ( من الواضح أن السد كان يغلق مابين الجبلين تماما وأن الحديد والنحاس كانا فى قلب السد من الداخل فأنه بمرور السنين التي تعد بالآلاف وبفعل العوامل الجيولوجية والجوية والجغرافية تكون قد تكونت طبثات جديدة فوق جسم السد وأصبحت حجارة بفعل السنين فألتحم الجبلان وأصبحوا أمام الناظرين عباره عن جبل واحد هائل الحجم وتوجد طريقة  للبحث عن المعادن فى بطون الجبال تسمى  بالبحث المغناطيسي حيث
تختلف التركيبات الجيولوجية عن بعضها البعض في خواصها المغناطيسية تبعا لما تحتويه من معادن وخصوصآ تلك التي تحتوي على اكاسيد الحديد والنيكل. تستخدم الطريقة المغناطيسية للبحث عن الخامات المعدنية ومكامنها جهاز المغناطومتر ،وتطورت هذه الطريقة للتحري عن المعادن حتى أصبحت تتم من الجو بواسطة الطائرات. وقد نسخت لكم الأتى من أحد المنتديات ((وقد استعان بذي القرنين شعب يقطن منطقة ما بين السدين [(لعل السدين هما سلسلة جبال الهملايا ، وأحد جبال هندوكوش أو جبال تيان شان أو كون لون أو آلتاي) ، ولعل تلك المنطقة (بين السدّين) تقع قرب أو عند منابع نهري جيحون وسيحون ونهر السند ونحو حوض تاريم وعقدة البامير التي منها تتشعب تلك السلاسل الجبلية (بامي دنيا= سقف العالم، ومعظمها في الطاجيك، وهي ملتقى سلاسل جبال الهملايا وهندوكوش وكون لون وتيان شان، وبها فجاج ضيقة يسدّها الثلج نصف السنة)]
2-	بخصوص استخدام الحديد والنحاس : 
(آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ حَتّىَ إِذَا سَاوَىَ بَيْنَ الصّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انفُخُواْ حَتّىَ إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَاراً قَالَ آتُونِيَ أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْراً )
أ- نظريتك بهذا الخصوص محترمة وموضوع عمل فتحات فى الجبال لصب السوائل كانت معروفة قديماً وقد أستخدمها الرومان عند التنقيب عن الذهب فقد كانو يفتحون ممرات فى الجبال ويبحثون عن الذهب والمعادن الأخرى ويتركون مسئولية إخراجها للماء الذى كانوا يحقنون به الممرات فتجرف فى طريقها ما نقبوا عنه . وقد ذكرني الطريقة التى ذكرتها أنت والخاصة بوضع مادة لصهر الحديد ثم الحديد وبعد أن يتم صهره يفرغ عليه النحاس .
ب- اعتقد أن النحاس بعد صبه فوق الحديد كان الغرض منع الحفاظ على الحديد من التغيرات الجوية التى تؤدى لصداء الحديد وأعتقد أنه عند تحول الحديد لأكسيد الحديد بفعل العوامل المناخية والماء الموجود خلف السد فسيكون هذا السبب الأساسي فى انهيار السد .
ج- هناك رأى يقول أن النحاس كان لثبيت قوالب الحديد فى بعضها مثل ما نفعله نحن الآن بوضع الأسمنت بين طبقات الحديد .
3-	 الأرض التى بنى عليها السد :
لا أعتقد أن هذه الأرض كانت ضمن مملكة ذو القرنين ونحن نعرف أنه فى الأزمان القديمة الأرض وما عليها ملك للملك ولكننا هنا نرى أن أهل المكان الذى حدثت به القصة يعرضون على الإسكندر خراج على أن يعينهم ( قَالُواْ يَذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِنّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأرْضِ فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجاً عَلَىَ أَن تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدّا )
4- ( حَتّىَ إِذَا بَلَغَ مَطْلِعَ الشّمْسِ وَجَدَهَا تَطْلُعُ عَلَىَ قَوْمٍ لّمْ نَجْعَل لّهُمْ مّن دُونِهَا سِتْراً ) اذا ماوصلنا القطب الشمالي تظل الشمس مشرقة لستة اشهر من كل سنة تقريباً، والقرآن الكريم يشير الى هذه الحقيقة في سورة الكهف، قال تعالى(حتى اذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قومٍ لم نجعل لهم من دونها ستراً) الكهف.
ان (ذا القرنين) قد وصل الى قوم لم يجعل الله بينهم وبين الشمس ستراً، وان الذي يستر الشمس هو(الظلام) انه الليل فالليل هو الذي يستر الشمس، ومعنى ذلك ان (ذا القرنين) قد وصل الى مناطق على سطح الارض لاتغيب عنها الشمس فترة طويلة، اي انه لايتعاقب عليها الليل والنهار كبقية اجزاء الكرة الارضية ، بل تظل الشمس مشرقة عليها لفترة طويلة لا يسترها الظلام. وأعتقد ولكنى لا أجزم أن سيبريا قد تكون بها هذه الظاهرة أما لماذ ذكرت هذا الموضوع فأن السبب أنه وحسب الرواية القرآنية فأن الأرض التى حدثت بها قصة يأجوج ومأجوج قريبة من هذه البلاد وكلها جهة الشرق بالنسبة لنا .
5-  (حَتّىَ إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْنَ السّدّيْنِ وَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمَا قَوْماً لاّ يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلاً
غريب الدار) 
( لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلاً) فيها قراءتان: "لاَّ يَكَادُونَ يُفْقِهُونَ قَوْلاً" و"لَّا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلاً" والفرق بينهما ظاهر: لا { يَفْقَهُونَ } يعني هم، لا "يُفْقِهُونَ" أي: غيرهم، يعني هم لا يعرفون لغة الناس، والناس لا يعرفون لغتهم، هذه فائدة القراءتين، وكلتاهما صحيحة، وكل واحدة تحمل معنىً غير معنى القراءة الأخرى، لكن بازدواجهما نعرف أن هؤلاء القوم لا يعرفون لغة الناس، والناس لا يعرفون لغتهم.
 اعتقد والله أعلم أن تفسير هذه الآية يحتمل أنهم كانوا لا يفقهون قول الأسكندر لإختلاف اللغة بينهم )
6- كنت أرى أن يأجوج ومأجوج قومان ويحتمل أن يكونا من الشيوعيين والأمريكان وهم مفسدون فعلاً فى الأرض وكثير من الآراء تقول أنهم من ولد أدم وأراء تقول أنهم ليسوا من ولد أدم ولكن نظريتك بخصوص أنهم قد يكونا أما ثورة براكين أو موجات مثل موجات تسونامى محترمة ومعقولة ولكننا هنا نجد تعارض بينها وبين ما جاء بالأحاديث النبوية الشريفة (عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أن يأجوج ومأجوج من ولد آدم ، وأنهم لو أرسلوا إلى الناس لأفسدوا عليهم معايشهم، ولن يموت منهم أحد إلا ترك من ذريته ألفا فصاعدا ) (عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( يحفرونه كل يوم حتى إذا كادوا يخرقونه، قال الذي عليهم: ارجعوا فستخرقونه غدا . قال : فيعيده الله عز وجل كأشد ما كان ، حتى إذا بلغوا مدتهم، وأراد الله تعالى أن يبعثهم على الناس ، قال الذي عليهم : ارجعوا فستخرقونه غدا إن شاء الله تعالى، واستثنى. قال : فيرجعون وهو كهيئته حين تركوه ، فيخرقونه ويخرجون على الناس ، فيستقون المياه ، ويفر الناس منهم ) رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه والحاكم ويحتمل أننا لو دققنا فى الأحاديث أن نجد لها تفسيرات ونحن فى حاجة فعلاً لمن يعيننا فى هذا . هذا وروايات النبى حزقيال تقول أن أسم يأجوج ومأجوج تدل على قوم والأرض التى يعيشون فيها . 
7- لا أعرف لماذا عندما يذكر أمامى موضوع يأجوج ومأجوج أتذكر المسيخ الدجال وكم قلت فى نفسى أنه ملكهم والله أعلم .
8- هل لمعركة هرمجدون التى يؤمن الرئيس الأمريكى بوش علاقة بيأجوج ومأجوج .
أترككم الأن مع نسخته لكم بهذا الخصوص .

بوش .. هرمجدون .. ياجوج و ماجوج .. ثلاثية محيرة 
« في: 06 25, 2004, 08:39:09 PM »	

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

في التحقيق الموسع الذي نشرته مجلة "لونوفيل اوبسرفاتور" الفرنسية عن ملة دينية مسيحية تتكاثر بسرعة مذهلة في العالم، ومن اتباعها الرئيس الأميركي بوش، يرد خبر طريف. يقول الخبر ان الرئيس بوش اتصل بالرئيس الفرنسي شيراك قبل أيام قليلة من غزو العراق ليحثه على تغيير موقفه. أدلى بوش في هذا الاتصال بحجج كثيرة حول عدالة الغزو أو الحرب، لينتهي إلى القول أن هذه الحرب إنما هي تنفيذ لإرادة الله، وليست شيئاً أقل من ذلك، أو غير ذلك. وتابع بوش يقول وسط ذهول الرئيس الفرنسي لما يسمع وعجزه عن فهمه وتفسيره: "اسمع يا صديقي الرئيس: لقد أخذتُ على عاتقي تخليص العالم من الدول المارقة والشريرة وسأعمل على خوض معركة "هرمجدون" بكل ما أوتيت من قوة، من أجل القضاء على "غوغ" و"ماغوغ"..

ولم يفهم شيراك، كما تقول النوفيل أبوسرفاتور، ما الذي قصده بوش بمعركة "هرمجدون" وبما سماه "غوغ" و"ماغوغ"!! فما ان اقفل الهاتف حتى استدعى مستشاريه في القصر وروى لهم ما قاله له بوش حول أن العناية الإلهية تدعوه لغزو العراق. ولكن ما طلبه شيراك من هؤلاء المستشارين، وعلى وجه التحديد، هو إفادته بسرعة عما عناه الرئيس الأميركي بالعبارات الثلاث التي اشكل فهمها عليه وهي "هرمجدون" و"غوغ" و"ماغوغ".. ويبدو أن المسألة استلزمت وقتاً للحل ،ذلك أن الطائفة الكاثوليكية التي يدين بها أكثر الفرنسيين لا تركز على مثل هذه العبارات الواردة في التوراة. لذلك اتصل مستشارو شيراك بزعماء الفرع الفرنسي للفرقة الانجيلية التي ينتمي إليها بوش ليسألوهم عن فحوى هذه العبارات.. عندها توضح كل شيء: فبوش يعتقد ان المعركة الكونية الحاسمة بين قوى الخير وقوى الشر ستجري قريباً في العالم في مكان يسمى في التوراة "هرمجدون"، ان "غوغ" و"ماغوغ" هما "يأجوج" و"مأجوج" الواردان في سفر حزقيال، الشريران اللذان يأتيان من بابل إلى إسرائيل في محاولة لسحقها. ولما كان بوش مع إسرائيل بالطبع على أساس ان وجودها ضروري للمجيء الثاني للمسيح، فإنه يسارع إلى المنطقة للقضاء على "يأجوج" و"مأجوج" مستبقاً ضربتهما المتوقعة لشعب الله المختار!
عند ذلك أدرك شيراك مدى خضوع بوش لتعاليم الفرقة الانجيلية التي ينتمي إليها، واقتناعه بأن سياسته إنما هي تنفيذ أمين لإرادة "القدير" العليا..

ويفهم بوضوح من تحقيق "لونوفيل اوبسرفاتور" ان بوش خاتم في يد "بيل غراهام" أحد زعماء هذه الفرقة، وان قسّ بوش هذا هو الذي نقله من حال الخطيئة التي كان عليها في السابق، إلى حال النعمة. لقد تبدّلت حياته عقب التقائه بهدا القس، وبالتالي بالمسيح كان يتعاطى الكحول فأقلع عنها، وكان يجنح من الناحية الروحية نحو الغرق، فنجاه منه. ثم ساعده لاحقاً في الوصول إلى منصب حاكم تكساس وبعدها في الوصول إلى البيت الأبيض من أجل "تحريك رؤية توراتية في العالم المعاصر".
زعيم آخر من زعماء هذه الفرقة اسمه بات روبرتسن يقول عن بوش: "ربي يقول لي ان انتخابات 2004ستكون عاصفة ولكن جورج دبليو بوش سيربح بسهولة. لا يهم ما الذي سيفعله هو "يخبص" كثيراً، ولكنه رجل مؤمن والله يباركه"..

ويبدو أن الفرقة الدينية التي منها بوش هي عضو في "جبهة" ذات ملامح دينية واحدة تضم في أميركا الآن قرابة سبعين مليون أميركي، أي بمعدل واحد على أربعة، كما يبدو انها تنمو كالنار في الهشيم. فهي، كما يقول التحقيق أسرع من الوجبات السريعة وأسرع من الكوكاكولا ومن موسيقى الراب في الدخول إلى كل مكان: من أميركا اللاتينية إلى اليابان مروراً بافريقيا وأوروبا وروسيا والهند والصين، ووصولاً إلى الدول العربية ومنها العراق. ذلك ان التحقيق يتحدث عن دخول عشرات المبشرين عن هذه الفرقة الانجيلية إلى العراق مع قوات التحالف ومعهم التوراة، ولكن بغلاف خاص يتضمن رسماً للبدلة العسكرية!
وفي التحقيق ان عدد أعضاء هذه الفرقة كان عام 1940أربعة ملايين من 560مليون مسيحي، فصار العدد الآن خمسمائة مليون مسيحي على مليارين من المسيحيين. أي ان النسبة زادت بمقدار واحد على أربعة.
كما يورد التحقيق ان التيار الذي تنتمي إليه هذه الفرق أو الكنائس، لديه في الولايات المتحدة وحدها مليون كنيسة يديرها مليون قس. كما ورد أيضاً ان 52ألف شخص في العالم ينضمون يومياً إلى هذا التيار الديني الذي يتحدث عن "التجدد" و"الخلاص" واللقاء المباشر بالمسيح في البداية.
على أن أخطرما يتضمنه التحقيق، ويشرح بصورة غير مباشرة لماذا شارون رجل سلام ولماذا خوض معركة صليبية جديدة على الإرهاب، أو على الإسلام، فهو النظر إلى اسرائيل على انها أمر لابد منه لمجيء المسيح المنتظر.. بل ان هذه الفرق تؤمن بأن المسيح سيمتنع عن المجيء ثانية إن لم يتجمع اليهود، كل اليهود، في فلسطين أولاً. في الوقت الذي كان فيه ياسر عبدربه ويوسي بيلين وصحبهما يجتمعون في عمّان بالأردن بتاريخ 12اكتوبر 2003 لوضع الوثيقة التي عُرفت فيما بعد "بوثيقة جنيف" كانت بيت لحم تشهد تجمعاً لهذا التيار الديني الأميركي يترأسه هذه المرة ريتشارد بيرل تحت شعار "اسرائيل هي الحل الأخلاقي في وجه التوتاليتارية الشرقية والنسبية الغربية". وقد أعطى هذا التجمع دوراً رئيسياً لإسرائيل في "المشروع الإلهي لنهاية العالم"، معتبراً ان على إسرائيل ألا تتخلى عن مشروع إقامة "إسرائيل الكبرى" كي لا تتعرقل عملية المجيء الثاني!

ومن طريف ما يذكره التحقيق ان البيت الأبيض بواشنطن يضم "مكتباً خاصاً" يتابع باهتمام انتشار هذا التيار الديني في كل أنحاء العالم ويؤمن الاتصال مع قياداته وينسق معها نحو مزيد من الانتشار والتوسع بانتظار المعركة الحاسمة في "هرمجدون

[/frame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصورة بالمشاركة السايقة تصور بناء السور من وجهة النظر الفارسية 
والأن مع السبائك وأنا لست مختص بالتعدين ولكنى نقلت لكم من أكثر من موقع
السبيكة مادة تتكون من فلز وعنصر آخر واحد على الأقل. تحتوي معظم السبائك على كمية كبيرة من الفلز الرئيسي أو فلز الأساس، وكميات أقل من المكونات الأخرى،والفلز الأساسى فى موضوعنا هو الحديد والمكونات الأخرى هنا هو النحاس ( القطر ) وقد يضاف للسبيكة مكونات لافلزات مثل الكربون والسليكون. والعديد من الفلزات النقية لينة جدًا، أو تصدأ بسهولة،وأعتقد هنا إن إضافة النحاس على الحديد يقلل من موضوع الصدأ . وقد تحتوي السبيكة الواحدة على ثلاث أو أربع مواد مختلفة، أو أكثر.
ويصنع الناس السبائك عادة بصهر فلز الأساس، وإضافة المكونات الأخرى إليه، حيث تترك السبيكة السائلة بعد ذلك لتبرد وتتصلب. وتشكل العديد من السبائك إلى شكل نهائي بعد تبريدها. وتصنع سبائك أخرى دون صهر فلز الأساس. فالمصنعون، على سبيل المثال، يمزجون مساحيق بعض الفلزات معًا، ويسخنونها تحت ضغط، حيث يؤدي ذلك إلى امتزاج جسيمات المساحيق لتكوين السبيكة.
وهناك نوعان من السبائك 1- سبائك الطور الواحد 2- السبائك المتعددة الأطوار. وتتكون سبائك الطور الواحد من حبيبات ذات تركيب متشابه. وفي هذه السبائك يذوب فلز في فلز آخر بنفس الطريقة التي يذوب بها الملح في الماء. ويكون خلط النحاس والنيكل بكل النسب سبيكة طور واحد.
وتتكون السبائك المتعددة الأطوار من عدة أنواع من الحبيبات ممتزجة بعضها ببعض. وفي هذه السبائك تترابط الذرات المختلفة معًا بطرق مختلفة لتكوين مركبات قوية ومستقرة.
(سبحان من أنزل الحديد وجعل فيه بأسا شديدا )

يعد الحديد من أهم العناصر التي يحتاج إليها الإنسان في حياته، ومن هنا نجد أن المولى عز وجل قد ذكر هذا المعدن المهم في عدة مواضع من كتابه الكريم الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه؛ بل وسمَّى به اسم سورة كريمة هي سورة الحديد، وترتيبها في القرآن 57، وهي مدنية، وعدد آياتها 29 آية، ونزلت بعد سورة الزلزلة. 
والحديد هو أحد سبعة عناصر عرفها الإنسان منذ القدم، والفلز الأكثر انتشاراً في الطبيعة، كما توجد مقادير قليلة منه في الشهب والنيازك. 
وحين نقرأ قوله تعالى في الآية "25 من سورة الحديد" {لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ النَّاسُ بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَنزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَن يَنصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ}. 
فنجد في قوله عز وجل {وَأَنزَلْنَا الْحَدِيدَ} معجزة من المعجزات العلمية تشير إلى إرادة الخالق سبحانه وتقديره في خلق الأشياء والأحداث، فكل شيء عنده سبحانه بقدر وبتقدير. والعلم أثبت من خلال التحليل الطيفي أن الحديد من عناصر النجوم والشمس التي انفصلت عنها الأرض انفصالاً أوضحه القرآن الكريم وأشار به في سورة الأنبياء {أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ} (الآية 30). 
فكأن الله العزيز الحكيم قد أنزل الحديد من الشمس مع الأرض لينتفع به الإنسان في حياته واختراعاته، وكذا نجد الحديد في مكونات غذاء ودواء ودم الإنسان،
ويتم استخراج الحديد من خاماته الموجودة في باطن الأرض بواسطة استخدام النار أو ما تتحول إليه من طاقة، ونجد بذلك إشارة جلية وواضحة وذات مغزى وردت في سورة الرعد (الآية 17) {أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَسَالَتْ أَوْدِيَةٌ بِقَدَرِهَا فَاحْتَمَلَ السَّيْلُ زَبَدًا رَّابِيًا وَمِمَّا يُوقِدُونَ عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّارِ ابْتِغَاء حِلْيَةٍ أَوْ مَتَاعٍ زَبَدٌ مِّثْلُهُ

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأعزاء ,,,السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
بنيت بحثي بقدر المستطاع على أسس بإذن الله صحيحة , و سلسلت أفكاري بداية من الإهتمام باللفظ و حتى مطابقة المعاني بالحقائق العلمية .
و لقد أوضحت مصادري و أوضحت أن نظريتي جديدة و أنها قابلة للنقد و النقاش , فمن يريد الإطلاع عليها و مساعدتي بالنقد البناء فيستطيع ذلك و أفضل أن يكون ذلك في نفس موقع الرابط التالي حتى يستفاد الجميع..... و إن شاء الله ستجدون بعض إجابات تساؤلاتكم في أصل الموضوع أو في ردودي على الأخوة المشاركين..
إرجوا الملاحظة أنني في طرحي للموضوع سواء هنا أو في الرابط 
http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...25080&tstart=0
لم أتطرق لما هو جديد أو متوارث أو منقول عن يأجوج و مأجوج , لا بالسرد أو النقد ( فقط أشرت لبعضها بدون تفصيل و من يريد التفاصيل فيستطيع العثور عليها من مصادر عده ) و ذلك حتى لا أتفرع في نقاشات تجعلني أحيد عن نظريتي الأساسية.
و مع شكري الجزيل لكم لمحاولتكم مساعدتي بإدراج بعض الكتابات عن يأجوج و مأجوج , و مع أنه لا بأس في ذلك..إلا أنني أرى أن يعمم الموضوع وما أريده هو إظهار أهمية بحثي و التركيز بأن يناقش بموضوعية ...
 و أؤكد لكم أنني على إطلاع معقول على النظريات و الأفكار الموجودة لدينا نحن المسلمين و لدى بعض أهل الكتاب و حتى بعض القصص الأسطورية التي إنتشرت في أزمنة معينة في أوربا الشرقية. و بعض التفسيرات الحديثة .....و حتى أكون منصف أنني لم و لن أستطيع قراءة كل ما كتب يأجوج و مأجوج و لكن من الحكمة أن أهتم بصحة نظريتي أولى من مناقشة أو تجميع النظريات الأخرى , و خصوصا أنه و حتى في عصرنا الحالي ظهرت عدة محاولات لتفهم قصة يأجوج و مأجوج ... و مازال هناك جديد.
و ليس لدي مانع بأن تساعدوني بما ترونه مناسب و لكن لا تتوقعوا مني نقد أو مناقشة النظريات المتناقلة ....... و لا أريد ذلك ليس لأنه ليس لدي تعليق و لكن إحتراما لتلك الأفكار من جهه ... و من جهه أخرى أفضل أن أركز على إظهار نظريتي و بشكل مباشر .... 

و ملاحظاتكم و تعليقاتكم و آرائكم فيما يخص نظريتي سواء بالنقد أو التأييد تهمني كثيرا جدا , فذلك يجعلني إما أن أدعم نظريتي أو أعدلها أو ربما ..... مع التأكيد أنني أؤكد على أهمية العثور على أدلة مادية و محسوسة لإثبات صحة نظريتي . فأنا لا أجمع آراء الغير و لا أتكلم فقط للكلام و لا أحب المجادلة للمجادلة ,  بل أمامي هدف أسعى لتحقيقة , و هو الوصول للحقيقة... و أرى بوضوح أهمية ذلك و إنعكاسة على أرض الواقع ...

و أما عن أهل الكتاب , فلا أتطرق لما لديهم كمصدق أو كناقد أو مقيم و لكن فقط للإطلاع على ما لديهم ( و هو مهم ) حتى أستطيع تفهم وجه نظرهم بالخصوص ( فهم أصحاب التساؤل ) , و لا ننسى أن المولى عز و جل أظهر لنا و أكد لنا موضوع التساؤل هذا في قوله تعالى "  {وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَن ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ قُلْ سَأَتْلُو عَلَيْكُم مِّنْهُ ذِكْراً }الكهف83 ... فهم السائلون و إليهم و إلينا و إلى جميع الناس جاءت الإجابة , فهل نحتفظ بالإجابة لأنفسنا بدون إيصالها لهم , و كيف نوصلها لهم و نحن لا نعرف ما لديهم ...... و لقد أوصانا الدين الإسلامي بأن لا نجادلهم  إلا بالتي هي أحسن. و لكي نجعلهم يهتمون برأينا لابد أن نهتم برأيهم , و لا يصح إلا الصحيح ....

من واجب كل مسلم قادر أن يفعل ذلك , و أكيد أقصد بالقدرة قدرة العلم و السلوك الحسن , و لأننا مكلفين بإيصال ما لدينا من علم بالتي هي أحسن , أدعوا علمائهم و علماءنا ( و رجاءا لمن يستطيع أن يوصل كلامي للعلماء أن يفعل ) أن يتفضلوا للإطلاع و نقد نظريتي لعل فيها شيئا صحيحا. أؤكد أنها دعوة للعلماء و القادرين ....


 كان أول شئ أقدمت عليه هو البحث عن يأجوج و مأجوج في لسان العرب و في المعاجم و في كتب التفسير و في أحاديث رسولنا الحبيب و في كتب أهل الكتاب و الأمم الأخرى , و كان الطريق صعب و لكن و الحمد لله وصلت لنتائج و نظرية أعتقد أنها تستحق الإظهار , و أعتقد أنها جد مهمة و فوق التصور.. كتابتي المبدئية عن الموضوع و كذلك ردودي موجودة في الموقع الذي أشرت إليه و هو :
http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...25080&tstart=0

أخوتي الأفاضل , علماءنا الأجلاء 
المشوار طويل و شاق و لكن الألف ميل يبدأ بخطوة...... و أرى في نهاية الطريق نورا ......
أنار الله قلوبنا لما فيه الخير و الفلاح .

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / غريب الدار
أسمح لى فأنا لم أناقش قصص يأجوج ومأجوج المتداولة بيننا نحن المسلمين أو بين أهل الكتاب ولم أقصد الإقلال من  رؤيتك التى أعجبتنى وأنما كان لى بعض التعليقات فيما أوردته أنت والتى أرى فى تفسيرها منحى قد يختلف عما تراه عموماً الأختلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية. دمت بخير

----------


## amak_77

جزاكم الله خيرا 
استاذ غريب الدار 
استاذ  العزيز معتز فطين 
استاذي الحبيب سيد ابراهيم 

و لكن لي راي 

مكان وجود ياجوج و ماجوج علم لا ينفع و جهل لا يضر 
لانهم عرفنا مكانهم او لم نعرف 

فوقت خروجهم مؤقت من عند ربنا عز و جل و لسنا اذا عرفنا ذلك سنؤخر في خروجهم 
و لو في معرفة مكانهم فائدة لعلمها رسولنا صلى الله عليه و سلم

و لو عرفنا مكانهم حتي لن نقدر على ابادتهم  لان لهم دور معلوم و لقدر ذو القرنين على ابادتهم طالما هم بهذا الشر

و لماذا لم يقم الله بابادتهم كما فعل سبحانه و تعالى مع اقوام لوط و هود و ثمود

ارى ان هذا العلم لن يقدم ولن يؤخر في وقت خروجهم او اعدادهم او احداثهم المؤثرة في وقت خروجهم 
و جزاكم كلكم كل الخير

----------


## AmonRâ

السلام عليكم 
موضوع شيق و رغم اني اجهل الكثير ان لم نقل معلوماتي صفر في هذا المجال و لكن تعلمت الكثير و ساتابع باهتمام لكن لا تعتمدوا علي فلن اضيف شيء   ::

----------


## AmonRâ

لست متفقا مع الاخ  amak_77  من مهام النسان المتعددت على الارض المعرفة و العلم فلو اتبعنا مفهومك و نظريتك هذه لتوقف تطور الانسانية و لوجدنا انفسنا في العصر العصر الحجري : لو تعلق همة المرء بما وراء العرش لناله ...انا احترم رايك و لكن يا اخي الكريم المعرفة و العلم لا حدود لهما و مسألة علم لا ينفع و جهل لا يضر نسبية وكل له مقياسه الخاص وشكرا

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم
بارك الله فيك و في تواضعك و في علمك الغزير و ثقافتك الواسعة. و أشكرك على مشاركتك و مشاركة الأستاذ / بن طيبة القيمة و الموثقة بشكل جيد  و مشاركة جميع الأخوه و الأخوات الأفاضل بردودهم الكريمة , و على العكس لقد وجدت في ما كتبتم أهمية كانت خافية عني و معلومات بعضها  جديدة علي ..... و لا يسعني إلا أن أشكركم جميعا على حسن مشاركاتكم ....
مشاركتي السابقة كانت معممة و هي رد عام ليس لموقعكم و مشاركاتكم تحديدا بل لعدة مواقع مختلفة , حيث أنني وضعت عدد من المواضيع في منتديات مختلفة , و لم يكن التجاوب بنفس المقياس و بعض الردود كانت بعيدة عما أطرح  , و بعضهم وصف ما طرحت على أنه خرافات ,و أعتبر تطرقي لكلام أهل الكتاب هو من الإسرائيلات و قام بوضع كم هائل من الكلام المذكور عن يأجوج و مأجوج و لم يتطرق نهائيا لما كتبت , فبت على يقين أنه لم يقرأ موضوعي و أنه رفضه من العنوان , فأكدت على الرابط حتى يقرأ ما كتبت و أوضحت المصادر و المنطق .... و لم أرد إحراجه برد مباشر و لكنني عممت الرد ...
 و في المقابل وجدت في بعض المنتديات أناس جديرين بالإحترام و التقدير و أسرني جدا أن وجدت الأسلوب الراقي في الحوار و النقاش و كان هذا الأساس الذي جعلني أسجل في منتداكم الفاضل . و للإنصاف أنني وجدت في بعض المنتديات الأخرى بعض ما وجدته عندكم .... و بدون مبالغة أحس نفسي و أنا في بعض المنتديات و التي منها منتداكم و كأني بين أسرتي و بين أفراد عائلتي .... و أرجوا أن تأخذوا مشاركاتي على هذا المبدأ .
لم أشأ سحب مشاركاتي من المنتديات الأخرى , فكما أنني أوضحت دائما أنني أحتاج المساعدة من الجميع مهما صغرت ..... فاليد لا تصفق لوحدها , و فعلا إختلاف الأراء مهم لي , و خصوصا أن بعض المواضيع التي أبحث فيها حساسة و هامة و تحتاج لصبر و وسعة بال , و من وعي مشاركتم أنا على يقين أنكم تعرفون قصدي و لا داعي للتفصيل.....
أحاول كلما سنحت لي فرصة أن أطلع على أغلب مشاركاتي في ساحات الحوار المختلفة , أغيب عن بعضها وقتا ثم أعود كلما سنحت لي الفرصة , و أحيانا أكتب رد عام و بدون تخصيص و أضعة في المنتيدات المختلفة , و أنا لا أستطيع تتبع النت يوميا . و يندر أن تكون ردودي على مشاركاتي فوريه , فعادة أكون قد جهزت ردا , و عندما أضعه على النت أجد مشاركات جديدة , لم أكن قد إطلعت عليها بعد و لضيق الوقت أضع ما كتبت و أخزن الجديد لأقرأه بتمهل ....
و أعتذر منكم جميعا ...فبعد غياب لعدة أيام , كان مروري على المواقع سريعا , و كنت قد كتبت ردا عاما و وضعته بالأمس ... و قمت بتخزين مشاركاتكم ..... و عندما قرأتها بتروي وجدت فيما كتبتم معلومات قيمة و فعلا لم يكن لي علم ببعضها , فوجدت في ذلك مساعدة كبيرة منكم , و بالرغم من أن الرد العام كان مناسب لبعض المنتديات الأخرى إلا أنني أقر بأنه لم يكن مناسب لمشاركاتكم القيمة . و أردت اليوم تعديل الرد فوجدت رد أستاذنا الفاضل / سيد إبراهيم فآثرت إلا أن أوضح لكم جميعا ذلك .
و تغيرت قناعتي بخصوص عدم مناقشة الأفكار المطروحة و المغايرة لتفكيري , و من واجبي و من واجبكم معي أن نظهر مكامن الضعف و القوة في كل فكرة طالما تم ذلك بأسلوب حسن . و لكي نوضح للناس مافيها و ما عليها.... و النقاش و الحوار مفتوح للجميع و من لديه ما يفيد فمرحبا به .... و يشرفني و يسعدني مشاركاتم و آرائكم فكما عهدتكم , لديكم من الوعي و العلم و سعة الأفق ما لا يسعنى إلا شكره...
أخيرا , إن سمحتم , أول أمس شاهدت حلقة مسجلة للدكتور مصطفى محمود , و تذكرت كم كنت و أنا صغير من محبي سماع كلامة و برنامجه الرائع  " العلم و الإيمان " . و لقد حاولت البحث بالأمس عنه عبر الأنترنت و عن أخباره و لم أوفق للوصول ... و أريد أن أطلعه على بعض ما لدي من أفكار .... فهل يستطيع أحد مساعدتي في ذلك  ....

----------


## amak_77

> متفقا مع الاخ amak_77 من مهام النسان المتعددت على الارض المعرفة و العلم فلو اتبعنا مفهومك و نظريتك هذه لتوقف تطور الانسانية و لوجدنا انفسنا في العصر العصر الحجري : لو تعلق همة المرء بما وراء العرش لناله ...انا احترم رايك و لكن يا اخي الكريم المعرفة و العلم لا حدود لهما و مسألة علم لا ينفع و جهل لا يضر نسبية وكل له مقياسه الخاص وشك


الاخ امون رع 

ليست احكام الدين و الغيبيات الاهية التي توضع في مواضيع للمناقشة و ليست معرفة ياجوج و ماجوج هي التي ستعرقل العلم 

هناك من العلوم الاهم التي يجب تعلمها

و سواء عرفت او لم تعرف لن يغير شيئا من قدر الله في ارلارض 
و لن يغير شيئا مما ورد في الاحاديث الصحيحة 

شكرا لك دمت بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل غريب الدار
علامات الساعة يجب ان نكون علي يقين جميعا انها من الغيبيات التي يختص المولي عز وجل بعلمها اما اذا حاولنا ان نناقش هذه الغيبيات و محاولة اخضاعها للقوانين البشرية فلن نجد الا الغاز تتبعها الغاز
فبمنظورنا الارضي البشري و قياسا عل قوانيننا الارضية لن تقوم القيامة الا اذا توقفت الارض عن الدوران ثم عادت لتعكس سير حركتها المعتادة لتشرق الشمس من الغرب
و هذا علميا من الممكن حدوثه لان الارض اخذه في تباطيء حركاتها كما يزعم العلماء و حتي يحدث ذلك قدر العلماء المدة لتوقف الارض عن الدوران ثم عكس حركتها مقارنة بمعدل تباطئها بما يعادل المليار سنة او يزيد فهل ننتظر القيامة بعد مليار سنة 
لا اخي الفاضل لن اقول ان بحثك محكوم عليه بالفشل و لكن لن تصل فيه لحل لان علامات الساعة لا يعلمها الا المولي عز وجل 

و هنا انا ايضا اود ان اسجل ان الحديث الشريف يفيد بل يؤكد ان يأجوج و مأجوج قوم من البشر  لاهم صخور بركانية و لا هم مياه مالحة
و الاعتماد علي ان النار وقودها الناس و الحجارة و ان نسبة النار من الحجارة الف و الجنة من البشر واحد هو امر مردود عليه فكيف بربك تري حتي لو تحولت الكرة الارضية كلها الي كتلة من لهب ماذا تكفي حجارة الارض تلك في اتساع جهنم و عظم حجمها فاذا كانت الجنة عرضها السموات و الارض فما هو عرض النار و تحتاج الي كم الف الف ارض حتي توقد بحجارتها 
اخي الكريم انا هنا وددت ان اورد بعض الحقائق
و اعلم ان الخلاف في الراي لا يفسد للود قضية
تحياتي*

----------


## غريب الدار

هل يأجوج و مأجوج من البشر ؟ 
عدد كبير من العلماء يرجح أنهم بشر و البعض يرجح أنهم مخلوقات شريرة .. ... و نعلم أن لكل أمه مصادرها و مراجعها الأساسية و عندما رجعت لمصادرنا نحن الأساسية و هي القرآن الكريم و السنة النبوية الصحيحة وجدت آيات و أحاديث نخبرنا عن طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج , و لقد وجدت في التفاسير أن العلماء يرجحون أنهم بشر و لكن لاحظت شيئا آخر هام و هو أن بعض التفاصيل قد كان مصدرها بعض أهل الكتاب و الذين  دخلوا الإسلام و حسن إسلامهم و لكنهم و تحديدا فيما يتعلق بقصص الأولين بقوا محتفظين بما توارثوه من تفاصيل.
 و جزء آخر من تفاصيل قصة يأجوج و مأجوج كان منقول عن من يسوق أخبار العجم. و خطر في بالي كيف تمكنت الإسرائيليات من الدخول لعقول علماءنا قبل كتبهم , و خطر في بالي لماذا لا يكون علماءنا قد تأثروا بالمعتقد المتوارث عند بعض أهل الكتاب , بأن يأجوج و مأجوج من البشر, لماذا لا أنظر للموضوع من زاوية أخرى و بدون التأثر بالآراء المتوارثة , قد يكون  المتوارث صحيح و قد يكون قد تأثر فمعتقدات الغير ,

لا أستطيع سؤال هؤلاء العلماء . و أنا على يقين أنهم إن كانوا بيننا اليوم لتقبلوا سؤالي بصدر رحب , و نعلم أن علمائنا إتصفوا بالتواضع و الأسلوب الجيد في الحوار و إقامة الحجة إعتمادا على الدليل و المنطق .... و أما غير العلماء فيتكبرون بما لديهم و يجبرون الغير على تصديقهم  ....  

فرجعت للمصدر الأساسي و هو القرآن الكريم و دققت فوجدت أن الآيات لم تذكر يأجوج و مأجوج بأنهم " قوم " , مع أن الآيات وصفت و بشكل واضح و صريح أن هناك "قوم " في الغرب و " قوم " في الشرق , و" قوم " دون السدين , لماذا لم تذكر الآيات أن يأجوج و مأجوج قوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
لقد وصفت الآيات على لسان القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا أن يأجوج و مأجوج مفسدون . و ليس الإفساد حكرا على البشر ....... ( راجعوا ما كتبت )

ثم إنتقلت للمصدر الثاني و هو الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة , فوجدت أن هناك عدة روايات لنفس الحديث الواحد , و لعلمي أن الإهتمام بالحديث هو في الأساس مبني على المعني و مع التعمق في فهم مدلول الحديث يقودنا ذلك لإحتمالية أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا من البشر .... ( راجعوا ما كتبت )
كذلك وجدت مدلولات علمية و أثرية ترجح تفكيري ....
و لكن لماذا لم يخبرنا رسولنا الحبيب بشكل مباشر بطبيعتهم , و كما يقول البعض أن لو كان هناك فائدة لأخبرنا  رسولنا الحبيب عنها ؟؟ 
و مباشرة علينا أن نقف لوهله . يعلم علماءنا أن رسولنا الحبيب لم يفسر من القرآن إلا القليل و نؤمن بحكمة رسولنا الحبيب في كل ما أوضح و كل ما صمت عنه , و هذه النقطة بالذات هي نقطة قوة لنا نحاجج بها غير المسلمين , حيث أنه لو فسر مجمل القرآن لتأكد بذلك ظن المكذبين بأن القرآن هو من تأليف سيدنا محمد , 
بحكمة سكت سيدنا محمد أشياء ليس لأن ليس منها فائدة و لكن رأفه بنا و لأمور أخرى ... و كذلك  أن كل شيء سوف يظهر و يعلم في وقته. و نعلم أن رسولنا الحبيب لم يكن ليعلم شيئا إلا بإذن و مشيئة الله و لا أن يخبرنا عن شيئا إلا بإذن مشيئة الله و جاء ذلك تحديدا في قصة ذو القرنين عندما تأخر نزول الوحي و أوضحت الآيات أن لا نقول أن نفعل ذلك غدا إلا بإذن الله .... و ربطت ذلك مع الإعتقاد بضرورة ذكرتلك الجملة تحديدا حتى يفتح سد يأجوج و مأجوج , أترى هناك رابط فعلا  ...
يحثنا الدين الإسلامي دوما على العلم و التعلم و التعقل و التدبر و لا ننتظر أن يوضح لنا رسولنا الحبيب كل شيء , و لابد لنا من التدبر و الإستباط . 
قال تعالى {وَإِذَا جَاءهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِّنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُواْ بِهِ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُوْلِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنبِطُونَهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلاَ فَضْلُ اللّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاَتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }النساء83
نعم هناك حقائق يستطيع البعض إستباطها , و يجب أن نفعل ذلك و لكن على أسس ...... يستعجل البعض و هذا طبيعي في البشر :
قال تعالى " {خُلِقَ الْإِنسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ سَأُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِي فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونِ }الأنبياء37
و يريد البشر معرفة كل شيء سريعا و لكن كل شيء في وقته : 
قال تعالى " لَا تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ{16} إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ{17} فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ{18} ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ{19} القيامة 
و قال تعالى " قُلْ مَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُتَكَلِّفِينَ{86} إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِّلْعَالَمِينَ{87} وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ نَبَأَهُ بَعْدَ حِينٍ{88} " ص

هل البحث في طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج هو علم لا ينفع؟
نعم : لأن يأجوج و مأجوج من علامات الساعة , فمعرفة طبيعتهم هامة , و إلا لكنا غافلين عنهم حين  خروجهم .

هل أثرت قصة يأجوج و مأجوج على العلاقات بين البشر؟
نعم : فمجرد أن تعتقد فئة من البشر أن قوم ما بالكامل هم أشرار أو حلفاء للشر أو الشيطان  , لا يدع عندها مجال للتفاهم أو التصالح و يكون الإهتمام بإجتثاث الشر من جزوره , فحتى الأطفال لا ترحمهم طفولتهم , فحسب المعتقد أنهم عندما يكبرون سيصبحون أشرارا.  و المشكلة أن يكون ذلك الإعتقاد مبني على مبدأ ديني. 
ليس البشر سواء و لا حتى أصحاب الدين الواحد , و لكن هناك ملايين من البشر يؤمنون بتلك المفاهيم و العدد يزيد. و لا نستطيع أن نعرض و كأن الأمر لا يعنينا , فلقد أخبرنا المولى عز و جل بالإجابه ....  و يمكن أن نوصلها لهم بالكلام الطيب و الأسلوب الحسن , و الدليل المادي القطعي.... لعلنا نتقارب فإلاهنا وإلاههم واحد.
لقد أستغلت قصة يأجوج و مأجوج عبر التاريخ و عبر الحرب الباردة و بالأمس القريب .... لشحز المخلصين و المؤمنين بها بأن لا يدخروا جهدا للخلاص من هؤلاء الأشرار .... من لا يصدقني فليبحث و سيجد ما لا يسر سماعه و لا قرائه , و الغريب أن عدد كبير منها مكتوب بأيدهم .... و من لا يريد أن يبحث , أو أن يعرف فما فائدة معرفة التفاصيل .... 
إن كنا لا ندري فتلك مصيبة .... و إن كنا ندري فتلك مصيبة أكبر.
قد أكون بالغت !!!!!!!  ربما .... و ربما لا 
عندما يحدث ذلك التفريق عند الغير لا نتأثر كثيرا و أحيانا لا نهتم و لكن ماذا إن تصورنا أن يحدث ذلك معنا , و ماذا إن  و صفنا البعض بأننا من الأشرار و عندما نحاول التبرير أننا لسنا كذلك و عندما لا يسمعنا أحد و عندما يكون الحكم قد صدر  ....

http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...25080&tstart=0

----------


## غريب الدار

الأستاذ الجليل / سيد إبراهيم ,
بارك الله فيك , لقد قرأت مشاركتك  و كان بها أشياء جديدة بالنسبة لي و لقد أكدت مشاركتك لي فكرة استغلال بعض الطوائف الدينية الغموض في القصة لوصف الغير بأنهم يأجوج و مأجوج و لقد رأيت في مشاركتكم  القيمة فائدة كبيرة و خصوصا فيما يتعلق بما جاء في مجلة "لونوفيل اوبسرفاتور" « في: 06 25, 2004, 08:39:09 PM » تحت عنوان " بوش .. هرمجدون .. ياجوج و ماجوج .. ثلاثية محيرة .

فبارك الله في ثقافتك العالية و معلوماتك القيمة. لقد أوضحت مشاركتكم أهمية البحث في طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج , فهذا العلم هو بإذن الله هو علم نافع,  فإن أثبتنا أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشرا. لعل ذلك يساعد في التقارب بين الشعوب بدلا من التنافر و الخوف المتبادل و عدم الثقة ...

و ليس مستبعدا أن تكون مشاكل الشرق الأوسط أو جزء منها على الأقل له علاقة بتلك النبوءة التي تحكي عن معركة آخر الزمان بين قوى الخير و قوى الشر , حيث يعتقد البعض أن قوى الشر هذه هي شعوب تعيش في أماكن محددة و تتحالف تلك القوى مع يأجوج و مأجوج ( بإعتبار أنهم بشر أيضا ) . إنهم لذلك يتعمدون تتبع أخبار شعوب الشرق الأوسط و يحرصون على عدم امتلاكهم التقنيات الحيويه و يخافون من امتلاكهم أسلحة قوية و يحرمونهم مما يتمتعون هم فيه . و يصفون ذلك بوضوح أنه دفاع عن النفس .

في معتقدهم أن بعض شعوب الشرق الأوسط  ستشكل مع يأجوج و مأجوج قوى و محور للشر . في المقابل دول أخرى لديها أسلحة دمار شامل يعتبرونها دول خيرة و ما لديها هو دفاع عن النفس . و كل تصرفاتها ينظر لها من نفس الزاوية " الدفاع عن النفس" ....

و عندما يعتقدون أن يأجوج و مأجوج هم أعوان الشيطان , و عندها يكرم سليمان رشدي و أمثاله عندما يؤلف كتاب يسميه " آيات شيطانية " , فما يحاولون إثباته هو ربط بعض آيات القرآن بالشر و العياذ بالله مما يعتقدون.... و يمكرون ويمكر الله و الله خير الماكرين.

كذلك سبق لي أن فهمت معاني تصب في نفس الإتجاه من خلال مشاهدة الفيلم الذي جذب أولادي و الأصدقاء و جذبني شخصيا لتتبعه – فيلم " ملك الخواتم " – ذلك العمل الضخم الذي جاء على ثلاث أجزاء و ترك له في النهاية بقية و صفحة أخيرة سوف يكملها المدعو "سام" و نفهم جيدا مدلول الإسم.

و يجسد الفيلم صراع بين الخير و الشر و ظهر في نهاية الفيلم كائنات شريرة غريبة الشكل و التي أرى فيها تجسيد لأشكال و المعتقد بيأجوج و مأجوج , و لو لاحظتم لباس و أشكال قوى الشر ... إن هذا الفيلم يخاطب العقل الباطن و يرسخ تقبل مفهوم الخير و الشر لترسخ في باطن من يتأثر بذلك الفيلم , و إن لم يصرح الفيلم بالتفاصيل إلا أن الملامح و المعاني و صلت من خلال الإنبهار و التتبع و الإنشداد و التعاطف مع أبطال الفيلم الأخيار.....

و الفيلم من وجه نظري عمل فني جيد  بل ممتاز , و لكن مضمونه جد حساس  , فهكذا تسرب المفاهيم لشريحة كبيرة من البشر و هكذا يتهيؤن لتقبل ما هو أعظم  و التأثير الأكبر موجه للأطفال إنهم أجيال المستقبل .... أن يكون بعض أبطال الفيلم هم من الأقزام يترك ذلك أثر كبير في نفوس الأطفال , فيجذبهم ذلك و يجعلهم يتعاطفون مع هؤلاء الأبطال..... لقد تأثرت شخصيا بذلك .....

مهما جادلنا بدون دليل مادي لن يصدقنا أحد .... في اعتقادهم أن بعض تلك الطوائف لديهم نبوءة يختلفون في تفسيرها و لكنهم يؤمنون بصدقها و تقول لهم تلك النبوءة أنهم في آخر الزمان سوف يهاجمون من قوى يأجوج و مأجوج ..... و يعتقدون أن يأجوج و مأجوج بشر , و لأن الهجوم و المعركة الأخيرة حسب النبوءة سوف تحدث في أرض فلسطين , فمن يا ترى سوف يكون يأجوج و مأجوج من وجه نظرهم , لابد هي الشعوب المحيطة ... لذلك ليس مستغربا إصرارهم على عدم تملك دول الشرق الأوسط لتقنيات قد تجعلهم يشكلون خطورة عندما يحين موعد معركة آخر الزمان , و الذين يؤمنون و بقوة أنها أصبحت قريبة... و لا يهمهم كم يكلفهم و يكلف مصالهم هذا الموقف , فإنهم يعتقدون أن ذلك شر ضروري منه .. بل بالعكس فيه تعبد و تقرب ....

 و لكن إن استطعنا أن نثبت لأنفسنا أولا ثم للعالم كله أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشر ... ربما تغيرت صورتنا عند على الأقل بعضهم  .....

المشكلة أن بعض أهل الكتاب يعتقدون أن يأجوج و مأجوج هم من البشر و يحاولون معرفة من هؤلاء البشر, ليضعفوهم و يشتتوهم و يشردوهم......  أما نحن فبعضنا يعتقد أن يأجوج و مأجوج من البشر و لكنه لا يحاول أن يبحث عن مصداقية ذلك و لا يستطيع أن يصف أحدا بأنهم يأجوج و مأجوج فنحن ببساطة لا نصنف الأمم على مبدأ عرقي , بل نحن على يقين أن لا تزر وزارة وزر أخرى. و الناس جميعا بمختلف ألوانهم و أشكالهم هم سواسية و لا تفرقة بينهم إلا بالتقوى. و نرى ذلك بوضوح أن لا تفرقة بين الناس ( بدون استثناء ) ,  فإن كان يأجوج و مأجوج من البشر فلابد أن يخضعوا لنفس المبدأ و لكان منهم الصالحين و غير ذلك و لكانوا خلقوا للعبادة ( ألم يخلق الله الإنس و الجن حتى يعبدوه ) . 

أخوتي الأفاضل:
تصنيف الشعوب و القبائل بالكامل على أنهم أشرار أو أخيار ليس من مبادئ و تعاليم الدين الإسلامي , فكيف يكون قومان منذ زمن طويل كلهم أشرار , و أولادهم أشرار , و أعدادهم كبيرة , و إن كانوا كذلك فلابد أنهم لم يختلطوا و لم يتزاوجوا مع باقي البشر... فأين هم..
إن نظرنا لأي شعب من شعوب العالم ( حتى في أدغال الأدغال)  أو لأي دولة من دول العالم لوجدنا منهم الصالحين و منهم الفاسدين و منهم المذبذبين , و ترى في الأسرة الواحدة تنوع .... لا يصح أن نصنف أي دولة مهما ظهر منها بأنها يأجوج و مأجوج , لأن جميع الدول في تغير مستمر و نرى اليوم دول صديقة و غدا يحث خلاف ثم يتصالحون ..... لا ينطبق ذلك على يأجوج و مأجوج إن كانوا بشرا فهم أشرار على طول الخط..... أين هم إذن.

من حيث المعتقد لا يتوافق هذا مع تعاليم الدين الإسلامي و من حيث العلم فأين الان مكانهم , هل هم مخفين ؟؟؟ هل هم مدفونين تحت الأرض؟؟؟؟؟ إن كان ذلك فلابد أنهم ليسوا بشر.... فأي نوع من البشر هؤلاء, الذين يستطيعون العيش تحت الأرض , كيف يتنفسون .... أم هو الإصرار على أنهم بشر بمواصفات و ظروف خاصة  بأي حال حتى و إن لم يكونوا كذلك...


أخي Amak_77
في قولك : " مكان وجود ياجوج و ماجوج علم لا ينفع و جهل لا يضر  , لانهم عرفنا مكانهم او لم نعرف فوقت خروجهم مؤقت من عند ربنا عز و جل و لسنا اذا عرفنا ذلك سنؤخر في خروجهم , و لو في معرفة مكانهم فائدة لعلمها رسولنا صلى الله عليه و سلم   , و لو عرفنا مكانهم حتي لن نقدر على ابادتهم لان لهم دور معلوم و لقدر ذو القرنين على ابادتهم طالما هم بهذا الشر , و لماذا لم يقم الله بابادتهم كما فعل سبحانه و تعالى مع اقوام لوط و هود و ثمود  , ارى ان هذا العلم لن يقدم ولن يؤخر في وقت خروجهم او اعدادهم او احداثهم المؤثرة في وقت خروجهم "


و تعليقي : أنني أفهم من كلامك استسلام مطلق لما سوف يحدث و لا تريد حتى محاولة تفهم قصة يأجوج و مأجوج و تعتبر أن فهمنا لن يغير في مجرى الأحداث.... و فهمت أنك متأكد أنهم بشر و أننا لن نستطيع مقاتلتهم ... لقد جاء كل كلامك بإعتبار أنهم بشر ....
و من خلال فهمي ذلك أوجز ردي في نقاط :
1- حسب ما وصلت إلية فإن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشرا ( و لدي أدلة على ذلك )
2- فعلا لن يستطيع أحد قتالهم بل سوف يتلافونهم بالصعود للأماكن المرتفعة. و فعلا لن يستطيع أحد من تغير الأحداث , و نعلم أن أي بشر مهما كانوا من القوة فيمكن مقاتلتهم و على الأقل إلحاق بعض الضرر بهم , أما أننا لا نستطيع قتالهم فذلك تأكيد أنهم ليسوا بشرا...
3- و لأنهم ليسوا بشر لم يقاتلهم ذو القرنين , و لأنهم ليسوا بشر لم يعيقوا و لم يقاتلوا ذو القرنين أثناء بناء السد و الذي أخذ وقتا طويلا في البناء .
4- و لأنهم ليسوا بشر لذلك لم يبعث الله لهم أنبياء و لا  رسلا عبر الأزمنة المختلفة و لم يحاول أحد هدايتهم لدين الله , و لذلك لم يحل عليهم غضب الله كما حدث مع قوم لوط و هود و ثمود..
5- و لأنهم ليسوا بشرا هنا يكمن فائدة بحثي .

أخي/ بن طيبة 

في قولك " علامات الساعة يجب ان نكون علي يقين جميعا انها من الغيبيات التي يختص المولي عز وجل بعلمها اما اذا حاولنا ان نناقش هذه الغيبيات و محاولة اخضاعها للقوانين البشرية فلن نجد الا الغاز تتبعها الغاز , فبمنظورنا الارضي البشري و قياسا عل قوانيننا الارضية لن تقوم القيامة الا اذا توقفت الارض عن الدوران ثم عادت لتعكس سير حركتها المعتادة لتشرق الشمس من الغرب
و هذا علميا من الممكن حدوثه لان الارض اخذه في تباطيء حركاتها كما يزعم العلماء و حتي يحدث ذلك قدر العلماء المدة لتوقف الارض عن الدوران ثم عكس حركتها مقارنة بمعدل تباطئها بما يعادل المليار سنة او يزيد فهل ننتظر القيامة بعد مليار سنة 

لا اخي الفاضل لن اقول ان بحثك محكوم عليه بالفشل و لكن لن تصل فيه لحل لان علامات الساعة لا يعلمها الا المولي عز وجل 

و هنا انا ايضا اود ان اسجل ان الحديث الشريف يفيد بل يؤكد ان يأجوج و مأجوج قوم من البشر لاهم صخور بركانية و لا هم مياه مالحة و الاعتماد علي ان النار وقودها الناس و الحجارة و ان نسبة النار من الحجارة الف و الجنة من البشر واحد هو امر مردود عليه فكيف بربك تري حتي لو تحولت الكرة الارضية كلها الي كتلة من لهب ماذا تكفي حجارة الارض تلك في اتساع جهنم و عظم حجمها فاذا كانت الجنة عرضها السموات و الارض فما هو عرض النار و تحتاج الي كم الف الف ارض حتي توقد بحجارتها "

فردي هو : نعم أخي الكريم هناك أمور عدة غيبية و لن نستطيع معرفتها و لكن أيضا هناك أمور غيبية لم يكن يعرفها أجدادنا و الحمد لله و بفضله إنجلت لنا " أليس الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن " مبني على العلوم و الحقائق التي إنكشفت لنا و لم يكن يعرفها أجدادنا و آبائنا .

و أما عن علامات الساعة فأكيد علمها عند الله , فالمولى عز و جل هو عالم السر و الجهر و هو علام الغيوب , و لكن ألا ترى أن في تلك العلامات نبوءات يجب أن تتحقق ,

مفهوم النبوءة أنها علامات و دلائل حقيقية و لكن البشر يختلفون في فهما , و عندما تتحقق النبوءة يكتشف البعض أنها كانت وصف مباشر للأحداث و أنهم هم الذين أبعدوا أنفسهم عن فهما , و أرى في ذلك حكمة و هي أن يتضح للبشر ضعفهم فهم لم و لن يستطيعوا منع النبوءة من التحقق . 

علم فرعون بميلاد سيدنا موسى و علم أنه سوف يكون من بني إسارئيل  فقتل عدد كبير من أطفالهم و لكنه لم يدرك أن ذلك الطفل الذي تربى في بيته هو الرسول المنتظر..... كانت النبوءة صحيحة و لم يمنع علم فرعون بها من أن تتحقق .....
كذلك نبوءة مولد سيدنا عيسى , فلقد علموا البيت الذي سوف يخرج منه ... و مع ذلك إرادة الله فوق الجميع ..
و كذلك نبوءة بعث سيدنا محمد للعالمين .... كانت لدى أهل الكتاب العديد من الدلائل ... و لقد وصفت هذه الدلائل سيدنا محمد بشكل واضح  , لمن يريد الإطلاع بشكل أكبر عن هذا الموضوع سيجد كتابا بالخصوص يمكن تحميلة من خلال الرابط التالي:

http://www.55a.net/words/holly%20book.zip 

إذن النبوءة تحمل علامات و دلائل حقيقية و يجب أن لا نغفل عن شيء هام و هام جدا , أن بالرغم من أن أعداء النبوءة لم يستطيعون منع حدوثها و أساءهم تحققها......إلا أننا نعلم في المقابل أن هناك عدد من المؤمنين كانوا يفهمون النبوءات بشكل صحيح و كانوا ينتظرون تحققها بالصبر و المصابرة و عندما تحققت النبوءات فرحوا بها و حمدوا الله على أنهم ثبتوا على الحق....

و طالما آمنا بالنبوءة فعلينا التدبر في فهما بشكل دقيق و أن نحرص على فهما كما فعل الأولين مع النبوءات السابقة . و أما إن كنا في شك منها أو إن كنا نتصور أنها لا تعنينا فهذا أمر آخر......

و أما عن النار و أن يكون فيها حجارة فهذا ماورد في قولة تعالى " {فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ وَلَن تَفْعَلُواْ فَاتَّقُواْ النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ }البقرة24

و في قولة تعالى " {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }التحريم6

و فهمت من كلامك أنك لا تعترض أن يكون هناك حجارة و لكن حجارة الأرض لن تكون كافية لأن توضع مع البشر في جهنم , و لكن كيف لا تقبل أن يكون العدد الكبير ذلك من الحجارة و تقبل أن يكونوا من بشر . أين هو ذلك العدد الكبير من يأجوج و مأجوج إن كانوا بشرا . أليس أن يكون العدد الكبير هذا من الحجارة هو أقرب للمنطق و خصوصا أن آيتين من القرآن الكريم ذكرت ذلك و بشكل واضح و مباشر....

و أن يخلق المولى عز و جل مايشاء من حجارة لتكون وقودا للنار مع من يستحق من الكفار ( حيث أن هؤلاء الكفار إستحقوا النار نتيجة كفرهم بدين الله , فلقد خلقهم الله للعبادة و بعث لهم الرسل فآمن بعضهم و كفر بعضهم لذلك لا يدخل الكافر النار لأنه إبن كافر و لا لأنه من قبيلة كافرة , بل لأن عمله كان غير صالح .... مثل إبن سيدنا نوح عندما غرق ) ,

كيف لنا أن نتخيل أن يخلق الله عدد كبير من البشر لكي يكونوا فاسدين ( بدون تكليف ) و لأن يكونوا وقودا للنار و ذلك بشكل مباشر, إن كان المولى عز و جل خلقهم للنار مباشرة إذن هم لسيوا بشرا و ليسوا من بني آدم . فكل ولد آدم مكلف و محاسب على عمله إن كان خيرا فخير و إن كان فسادا فسوء العذاب. كل البشر محاسبين حسب عملهم و ليس حسب مولدهم و قبيلتهم.

قد يقول البعض و من يدريك لعل الله بعث فيهم أنبياء , و لكن إن كان ذلك فلابد أن يكون النبي شخص من قومة و أن يكون بلسانهم و أن يحاججهم  و يثبت صدق نبوئته بما برع فيه قومه.... تخيلوا معي نبي من يأجوج و مأجوج كيف يكون و ما هي أوصافه و في أي شيء سوف يكون قد برع .... و إن تخيلنا ذلك إذن لابد أن يكون هذا النبي شخص صالح و طالما جاء من قومه فيكون هناك كسر للقاعدة التي تقول أن قوم يأجوج و مأجوج كلهم مفسدون فلقد بعث فيهم على الأقل رجل واحد صالح . فكيف تقبلوا معي هذا .....

نعم أخوتي ديننا مبني على المنطق , ألا تتذكروا معي قصص الأنبياء جميعا , ألم تخبرنا الآيات كيف أدرك سيدنا  إبراهيم , الدين الحق و كيف أعرض عن عبادة الشمس و القمر ....ألم ترشدنا الآيات كيف كان المبدأ الصحيح في الحوار الديني بين جميع الأنبياء و باقي البشر , ألم تخاطب  الآيات العقول قبل القلوب , ألم تكن البراهين و الآيات دلائل مادية و عقلية و منطقية.

ألم تحثنا الآيات دوما للعلم و البحث و الدليل و البرهان ...... نؤمن بأننا لم نؤت من العلم إلا قليلا و لكن هذا ليس تحبيطا لإراردنا بل شحزا و حثا للبحث فكلما بحثنا وجدنا جديد , فما علمنا إلا قطرة في ملكوت و علوم هذا الكون الرائع البديع.....فيجب أن لا نقف عند ما وصلنا إليه و نقول أن هذا حد العلم , و طالما هناك أبواب مفتوحة للبحث فلما التوقف ..... هل أمرنا الدين أن نقف حيث وصلنا من العلم و أين ورد ذلك الأمر....

نعم لن نصل لشيء إلا بإرادة المولى عز و جل و حسب مشيئته ..... و أدعوا المولى عز و جل أن يفتح علينا جميعا و أن يثبتنا على الحق و أن يوفقنا لما فيه الخير .......

 و الله المستعان

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الحقيقه ان هذا الموضوع قرأت فيه فى موقع شيخنا الجليل ( محمد بن صالح العثيمين )
فمعرفة الحقيقة من أمر الغيب أو المستقبل لا تكون إلا عن طريق الوحي الثابت كتاباً أو سنة. ومما ثبت في أمر يأجوج ومأجوج ما في الصحيحين: أن الله يطلب من آدم أن يبعث بعث النار، فيقول: إن فيكم أمتين ما كانتا في شيء إلا كثرتاه: يأجوج ومأجوج.
وفي الصحيحين أيضاً قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب، فتح اليوم من درم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذا." 
وذكر مسلم حديث خروجهم في آخر الزمان، وأن عيسى يدعو عليهم، فيرسل الله عليهم النغف، وهو دود يكون في أنوف الإبل والغنم. ثم يرسل الطير لتأكل جثثهم.
وجاءت أحاديث موقوفة عن أشكالهم وإفسادهم عند الخروج، لا يعتمد على كثير منها. والخلاصة: أنهم من بني آدم، وكانوا موجودين أيام ذي القرنين، ويخرجون على البلاد المجاورة لهم في ناحية المشرق فيعيثون فيها فساداً، وسيخرجون آخر الزمان، وهذا القدر كاف في معرفتهم، وما وراء ذلك لا داعي إليه، ولا يضر الجهل به، والاهتمام بغير ذلك مما يفيد واقع المسلمين الآن أولى.

وقد روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده عن سمرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ولد نوح ثلاثة" سام أبو العرب، وحام أبو السودان، ويافث أبو الترك". قال الإمام النووي: " هم من ولد أدم عليه السلام عند أكثر العلماء". 

 وقال العلامة السفاريني نقلا عن ابن كثير: إن يأجوج ومأجوج طائفتان من الترك من ذرية آدم عليه السلام، ثم قال: هم من ذرية نوح من سلالة يافث أبي الترك.وهذا السؤال ورد بموقع الشبكه الاسلاميه اردت ان اضيفه للعلم بما افتى به 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ما رأي فضيلتكم في كتاب الشيخ أبو زيد عضو مجلس الشورى الذي يقول إنه يحل لنا لغز يأجوج ومأجوج بعد أن سافر إلى الصين وجزر مالديف ويجد السور وارتفاعه 9 أمتار ويجد الناس الذين يعيشون من بعد السور اسمهم يأجوج ومأجوج بالصيني ويجد العين الحمئة في جزر المالديف والأقوام الذين هناك سكنوها قبل 3500 سنة وهم بقايا ذو القرنين الذي هو الحاكم الفرعوني إخناتون 
وينتقد في كتابه ابن كثير الذي يقول : إن يأجوج ومأجوج خلف السور محجوزين وأنهم يأكلون الحديد وكلما جاءوا لينقبوه ناموا ولم يقولوا إن شاء الله فيصبحون اليوم التالي ويكون السور عاد كما كان...
ويقول لقد حان الوقت كلما وجدنا معلومة غير صحيحة أن يقوم المحققون لكتب التفسير بتنبيه القراء عليها....
الكتاب موجود بالمكتبات السعودية 
وللأسف بدا تأثيره واضحا لدى البعض...
أنا أعلم ان يأجوج ومأجوج موجودون وهذه حقيقة أخبرنا بها الله جل وعلا.. وأعلم أيضا أن يأجوج ومأجوج سيخرجون ولكن في آخر الزمان وقبل قيام الساعة وذلك بعد نزول عيسى عليه السلام وقتله الدجال كما دلت الأحاديث الصحيحة...
ولكن يا شيخ تنقصني الخبرة لأرد الرد الذي يبين الحقيقة بالأسلوب الحضاري في المجادلة...
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ
الفتوى 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فالمحقق في هذا الموضوع هو أن يأجوج ومأجوج قبيلتان من ذرية آدم عليه السلام تسميان بهذا الاسم، وهم كغيرهم من بني آدم يأكلون ويشربون ويتناكحون ويتناسلون ويموتون، وهم الآن وراء السد الذي بناه ذو القرنين كما أخبرنا الله تعالى في كتابه عن قصة بنائه. 
ولم يبين الله لنا مكان هذا السد، والواجب أن نقف حيث أوقفنا الله. 
وقد حاول بعض الناس قديما وحديثا البحث عن مكان هذا السد بطرق ذكرها علماء التفسير في تفاسيرهم، ولكن لا يصح الاعتماد في إثبات مكان هذا السد على مثل تلك الأخبار. 
ونحن لا يعنينا أن نعرف مكان السد، بل الواجب علينا الإيمان بوجوده، وأنه على الأرض، وأن هؤلاء القوم يعيشون وراءه، ولحكمة يعلمها الله عز وجل أخفى ذلك المكان عن أعين العباد، فإذا جاء وعد الله اندك السد وخرج أولئك القوم.
وأي كتاب يتجاوز هذه الحدود يكون قد تكلم بغير دليل فيما لا يصح الاجتهاد فيه.
والله أعلم.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
والله اعلم وان شاء الله لى عوده مره اخرى .

----------


## غريب الدار

السلام عليكم
لأختي أم البنات أحب أن تقرأي المشاركتين التاليتين:
http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...81929&tstart=0

http://www.islamonline.net/discussio...83391&tstart=0

و عن البحث في طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج ليس فقط مهم بل أهم من ما نتصور .

أختي : أتستطيعين أن تحلفي بالله العظيم أن يأجوج و مأجوج بشر .
أيستطيع أحد فعل ذلك .
بالطبع الإجابة بالنفي , ذلك أنك لو دققتي جيدا فستجدي أن من يقول أنهم بشر هو ينقل كلام سمعة من بشر .
أما القرآن فلم يقل أنهم بشر. و لقد جاء لهم وصف أنهم مفسدون و الفساد ليس مقتصر على البشر ... أقرأي كتابتي في الرابط الأول و أنتظر الرد.

كذلك أحاديث رسولنا الحبيب لا تقول أنهم بشر .... و ما قاله رسولنا الحبيب هو بعض دلالتهم ... و ذلك لو إستبعدنا الإحاديث الضعيفة بأن الواحد منهم ينام على أذن و يلتحف بالأخرى ... و لقد وصف علماء الأحاديث مثل هذه الأحاديث بالضعيفة.

أما قول فلان أو فلان من الشيوخ و العلماء ... و أن يأجوج و مأجوج ترك أو من أولاد يافث بن نوح فيرجع ذلك لنقلهم عن اقوال بعض أهل الكتاب و ليس لا القرآن و لا الأحاديث الصحيحة المسندة ... 

و أخير أريدك أن تبحثي بأي لغة غير العربية في كتابات غير المسلمين , 
لتعرفي من هم يأجوج و يأجوج من وجه نظرهم .... أنسينا أنهم هم أصحاب السؤال و الذي جاءت آيات سورة الكهف بالرد على سؤالهم و بدأت الآيات بكلمة " و يسألونك .."


أختى : لدي الكثير من الكلام و لكن كلما أطلت ..كلما زادت حسرتي علينا جميعا ...

و لكن جاء في خاطري قول الملائكة مخاطبين المولى عز و جل " لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا "
و العديد منا يقول لا علم لنا إلا ما علمت غيرنا .... 

و لا أدري إلى متى سوف نظل أقل الأمم بحثا و طلبا للعلم مع أننا نحن من وضع مناهج البحث العلمي و أسس العديد من العلوم المتنوعة.

أدعوا الله العفو و العافية.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
أخي الفاضل....غريب الدار..

فعلاً بحث متميز و يستحق الإهتمام..

ده تسجيل حضور و قراءة واحدة...لي عودة بعد قراءة أخرى للموضوع...

كل سنة و حضرتك طيب...
ودي و احترامي...


*

----------


## غريب الدار

كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

استأذن صديقى غريب الدار . سأنقل الموضوع لمنتدى أخر لعلى أجد عندهم جديد وإذا وجدت جديد أعود به لك . وقد راجعت الموضوع فى إسلام أون لاين وكذا جميع المشاركات . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

هذا هو الرابط للموضع بعد نقله
http://www.jeddahsun.com/vb/showthre...d=1#post211353

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

استاذي القدير غريب الدار ...قرأت بحثك بتمعن واكثر من مره ...وقد وجدت فيه الكثير من الأجابات على التسأؤلات التي كانت تدور في ذهني ..وحيرتني سنين طويله ...فأنا ارفض جمود العقل امام الاحاديث النبويه الشريفه ..نحن نؤمن بها وان الرسول لم يكن ينطق عن الهوى ...ولكن المؤمن كيس فطن..لابد ان يستغل نعمة العقل ويستثمرها فيما يعود عليه وعلى الامه الاسلاميه بالخير والنفع ...فلو كان غير ذلك لما فتح باب الأجتهاد حتى في المسائل الأكثر تعقيد ((بالرغم من وجود الأحاديث والأيات ))الحاسمه الغير قابله للتأويل 

واعتقد الذي اخرنا سنين طويله هو جمود العقل امام حرمة انتهاااك الأحاديث وتفسيرها  بأسلوب علمي  وكأن ديننا يفصل بين العلم والدين ....

ادخل في موضوع يأجوج ومأجوج ...وارجو ان تكون اضافتي المتواضعه تعود على بحثك بالنفع ...لأن ماقمت به مجهود تشكر عليه واستمر والله معك ونحن معك ...فلربما قد يكون من وراء هذا البحث شيء نافع ينتفع به الانسان ..حتى وإن لم يقدر ان يتصدى لخروج يأجوج ومأجوج  لانه امر واقع لامحاله ..ولكن لربما افادتنا معرفتنا بهم ان  تكون سبب في نجاتنا منهم بأذن الله تعالى 

اولاَ.انا لست معك في ان يأجوج ومأجوج  هما براكين حمم بركانيه نار وماء مالح وحجار..

يأجوج ومأجوج شيء خارق للعاده ...اي انه علامه من العلامات الكبرى ...التي تٌنذر بقرب يوم القيامه وهي من اشراط الساعه ...يعني شيء لم يخطر على بال احد حتى وان كان قد ظهر في القرون الأولى فالكثير من الأحداث كانت تحدث في القرون الاولى واصبحت من الخوارق الأن... كتكلم الحيوان مع الانسان ...ان الجن كانت ترى رأى العين ...
ان ملك الموت كان يأتي كهيئة رجل حسب صلاح حال الانسان ...ثم امتنعت  ...وسوف تعود نهاية الزمان كعلامه من علامات يوم القيامه ...فبرأيي قد يكونو جنس يختلف عن بني الانسان من حيث الشكل والتفكير والتكوين ..ولكنهم قد يكونو من سلالة البشر والحيوان  معاَ اي تزاوج السلالتين معاَ
 ..فلو كانت كما تقول عباره عن حمم وتكوينات صخريه مختلطه بنار وماء مالح ...فالكثير من الدول في هذا العصر تتعرض دائما ليأجوج ومأجوج  والتي هيه الحمم والبراكين ..اذاً لا داعي لأن تكون علامه كبرى وهي تحدث بأستمرار على الكره الارضيه ..او انه يلزم امتناعها قرون طويله ومن ثم ظهورها بشكل خارق مره واحده وفي وقت واحد لتكون ايه عظيمه تذهل كل نفس ومن على الكره الارضيه ..  ك الديناصورات مثلاً


سبب  قولي لربما قد يكون يأجوج ومأجوج  من البشر والحيوان ...ان بعض الاحاديث والكثير منها ذكر شكلهم وهيئتهم 

واليك هذه الاحاديث  ومن ثم اعود الى ذكر اسبابي 

وأخرج الحاكم من رواية سعيد بن بشير عن قتادة قال (يأجوج ومأجوج ثنتان وعشرون قبيلة بنى ذو القرنين السد على إحدى وعشرون وكانت منهم قبيلة غائبة في الغزو وهم الاتراك وهم الاتراك فبقوا دون السد ). 
وذكر القرطبي في تفسيره عن الضحاك قال ( الترك شرذمة من يأجوج ومأجوج خرجت تغير فجاء ذو القرنين فضرب السد فبقيت في هذا الجانب )
والمتتبع للاحاديث النبوية الشريفة يلاحظ تطابق الصفات التي ذكرها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في وصف الاتراك مع يأجوج ومأجوج .
وقال الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام ( لاتقوم الساعة حتى يقاتل المسلمون الترك قوما وجوههم كالمجان المطرقة يلبسون الشعر و يمشون في الشعر ) 
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام (انكم تقولون لاعدو وانكم لاتزالون تقاتلون عدوا حتى تقاتلون يأجوج ومأجوج عراض الوجوه صفار العيون صهب الشعور من كل حدب ينسلون كأن وجوههم المجان المطرقة).
وقال ايضا (دعوا الحبشة ما ودعوكم واتركوا الترك ما تركوكم ). 
و ذهب القرطبي الى القول بأن الاتراك مقدمة ليأجوج ومأجوج اذاالاتراك ويأجوج ومأجوج من طينة واحدة ويجمعهم أب واحد وصفات واحدة .
"اوصافهم الخلقية "
ورد في اوصافهم اقوال كثيرة واشياء غريبة اذكر منها واعرض عن ذكر مالم يصح لعدم مطابقة بعضها لبعض.
قال الشوكاني ( وقد وقع الخلاف في صفتهم فمن الناس من يصفهم بصغر الجثث و قصر القامة ومنهم من يصفهم بكبر الجثث وطول القامة ومنهم من يقول لهم مخالب مثل مخالب السباع وان منهم صنفا يفترش احدى اذنيه ويتلحف بالاخرى ولاهل العلم من السلف ومن بعدهم اخبار مختلفة في صفاتهم واقوالهم ).
قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه (يأجوج ومأجوج شبر و شبران اطوالهم ثلاثة اشبار وهم من ولد آدم ).
ومعلوم ان الخلق في تناقص من الناحية الطول فكل قرن اقصر من القرن الذي سبقه .
وقال الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم (ان الله خلق آدم وطوله ستون ذراعا ثم لم يزل الخلق في تناقص حتى الان )
اذن صفات الاتراك مطابقة لصفات يأجوج ومأجوج ولنظر الى صفات الاتراك كما بينها في الاحاديث النبوية .
وقال الرسول علية السلام (لا تقوم الساعة حتى تقاتلوا قوما نعالهم الشعر ولا تقوم الساعة حتى تقاتلوا قوما صغار الاعين ذلف الانف كأن وجوههم المجان المطرقة ).
مجمل هذه الاحاديث يبين لنا بوضوح تام صفات يأجوج ومأجوج فهم عراض الوجوه كأن وجوههم المجان المطرقة .
وقال الخطاني :يقال انف ذلف اذا كان فيه غلظ وانبطاح .
عيونهم فيها صغر كأنها مخرومة .
صهب الشعور شعورهم حمراء .
حمر الوجوه يميلون الى القصر .
يلبسون الشعر ويمشون في الشعر .


قال النبي محمد عليه السلام (والذي بيدي انكم لمع خليقتين ما كانتامع شئ قط إلا كثرتاه يعني :"يأجوج ومأجوج").
وهذا يدل على كثرتهم وانهم اضعاف اضعاف اضعاف مرارا كثيره من الناس لا يعرف عددهم إلا من خلقهم .

وعن عبد الله بن عمرو قال ( ان الله تعالى جزأ الخلق عشرة اجزاء فجعل تسعة اجزاء الملائكة وجزء واحد سائر الخلق وجزأ الملائكة عشرة اجزاء فجعل تسعة اجزاء يسبحون الليل و النهار لايفترون وجزء واحد لرسالته وجزأ الخلق عشرة اجزاء فجعل تسعة اجزاء يأجوج ومأجوج وجزء سائر الخلق )

وقال عباس رضي الله عنه (الارض ستة اجزاء فخمسة اجزاء فيها يأجوج ومأجوج وجزء سائر الخلق )
عن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه وارضاه فقلت يارسول الله وما يأجوج ومأجوج قال (يأجوج أمة ومأجوج أمة كل أمة أربعمائة ألف أمة لا يموت الرجل منهم حتى ينظر الى ألف عين تطرف ما بين يديه من صلبه ).
وقال ايضا ابن الحبان من الحديث عبد الله بن مسعود رفعه (ان يأجوج ومأجوج اقل ما يترك احدهم لصلبه الفا من الذرية ).
وعن عمرو بن اوس عن لبيه رفعه (إن يأجوج ومأجوج يجامعون من شاءوا لايموت رجل منهم إلا ترك من ذريته الفا فصاعدا ).

اسبابي فأنهم خليط  في الخلقه بين الانسان والحيوان ...
ان الله ارسل للانس والجن رسل تدعوهم الى الله ...وذو القرنين حينما طلب منه اهل القريه ان يكف اذاهم لم يقولو له خاطبهم او حاول ان تدعهم الى مافيه صلاح امرهم  وامرنا ..ولكن ذو القرنين قام ببناء السد ..وقال لهم اعينوني بقوه في البناء .. ولم يقل لهم اعينوني في قتالهم ولم يقاتلهم  فكيف يقاتل شيء غير عاقل لا يعي مايفعل ...
ولا يستطيع ان يبيدهم لو كانو ك الدواب فهو رجل صالح ويعرف كل المعرفه ان لهم الحق في العيش ...((هذا دليل على انهم جنس غير مكلف ..يعني لايعقل ))   ولكن كان بمقدوره ان ينصح اهل القريه ..ويقول لهم تستطيعون ان ترحلو الى منطقه اكثر امان من هذه المنطقه التي بها البراكين نشطه او ان يأمرهم  بالرحيل المؤقت حتى تهدا الأمور كما تفعل بعض الدول في تهجير السكان حين ثوران البراكين وتساقط الحمم   وذو القرنين رجل اتاه الله من العلم والحكمه ...فما كان السد الا ك القفص الذي يحتجزهم ..والحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يهديه عقله لكي يبتكر اشياء ممكن ان تجعله ينجو بنفسه من الحبس 

ثانياً
اوصافهم التي ذكرت في اكثر من حديث وروايه ..فهي اوصاف لاتشابه البشر ...ولا تشابه الحيوان ولا تتطابق مع اي منهم ..ولكنها لو مزجت مع  بعض لاصبح لدينا جنس يحمل اوصافهم... جنس مشوه 

ثالثاً ..ان الاحاديث التي تتحدث في نسلهم وتكاثرهم ..هذا يدل على انهم ليس لهم صفات ك صفات  الانسان من حيث الحمل والولاده او في فترة احتضان المولود ..بل هيه فتره اقل بكثير ..ك الأرنب مثلا في التناسل فهم يتكاثرون بصوره مذهله

رابعاً ..اين هم ياترى وهل يموتون ويولد غيرهم هل يأكلون ويشربون ..فلو قلنا انهم مزيج بين البشر والحيوان في الشكل وعدم اهلية العقل ...فقد تكون لهم خواص ك خواص الحيوانات التي تعيش في الجحور لفترات وشهور طويله وتعاقب القرون عليهم والتغيرات التي حدثت على الارض وفي تحركات قشر الارض لربما قد ادت الى تحرك بعض الجبال المحيطه  عليهم  منعتهم وحجزتهم عن العالم المحيط بهم ..

فلو سألنا في امرهم كثيراَ وكيفية معيشتهم لوجب علينا ان نسأل عن حال الدابه التي سوف تخرج في اخر الزمان اين هيه الأن وكيف تأكل وكيف تشرب وكيف تعيش ..وعن حال  الدجال اين هو وكيف يأكل وكيف يشرب ومن معه ..فهذه الاشياء اشياء لم يخلقها الله الا لحكمه لن يجليها الا لوقتها ولها هدف معلوم الله عز وجل اعلم به ..


خامساَ ..لو كانو مزيج بين البشر والحيوان ...فهل هذا سبب في ان يجعلهم الله اكثر اهل النار ..وهل الحيوانات التي خلقها الله وهيه لا تملك الأهليه ولا العقل سوف تدخل النار .؟

ان يأجوج ومأجوج قوم خلقهم الله لسبب لا يعلمه الا هو سبحانه وتعالى ..فقد خلق الله كذلك الحجاره وهي التي تسبح الله وتخشع من ذكر الله ..ومع ذلك جعلها وقود النار  ف الله هو المتصرف الوحيد في خلقه فقد يكون هذا هو الغرض من خلقهم خروجهم على الناس وارعابهم وتهويلهم وامتلاء نار جهنم بهم 


يتبع ان شاء الله

----------


## غريب الدار

أختى منتهى الروح
أشكرك على تجاوبك و ردك على الموضوع
في الأحاديث التي أوردتيها تكرر القول بأن لن تقوم الساعة حتى نقالتل يأجوج و مأجوج ... و هذا يعارض نص حديث طبرية للنواس بن سمعان بأن لا يأجوج و مأجوج لا يدان لأحد بقاتلهم , و أن النجاه منهم فقط بالتحرز للطور... ألا يثير هذا تساؤال أحد.
الترك بشر فكيف يكونوا يأجوج و مأجوج ... في أحد المشاركات على إسلام أون لاين وجدت الإجابة من أحد المشاركين و كانت إجابة جد منطقية...
بريطانيا العظمى كانت تحفز العرب لمحاربة الأتراك , و نعلم قديما أن أعداء الإسلام نجحوا في دس آلاف الأحاديث النبوية الموضوعة و التي نسبت لرسولنا الحبيب و هو لم يقلها , فهل يعجز الدهاة و المكارين الإنجليز من وضع أحاديث تصف الأتراك بأنهم هم يأجوج و مأجوج لكي تؤلب العرب عليهم فيحاربوا لجانب حليفتهم بريطانيا ضد الأتراك ( يأجوج و مأجوج) .... ألم يتدخل الإنجليز في كل أمور حياتنا و إكتشفنا بعدين وعد بلفور و سايكيس بيكوا و ما خفي كان أعظم... 
لماذا لم يسأل أحد لماذا تحديدا الأتراك هم يأجوج و مأجوج ... 
نعلم أن بعض الصحفيين لا يتورع للنيل من شخصية ما و تلفيق قصص و كتابة مقالات و تسري كالنار في الهشيم , و قد يكذبها المتضررين و يبقى على الساحة خبرين و على المستمع أن يفرق بينهما و أن يصدق ما يشاء ...
ذكرني هذا بحديث الإفك , و كم فرزت ضمائر الناس , أليس في حديث الإفك و الإفتراء على أم المؤمنين عائشة عبرة و درس , لقد أظهر القرآن برائتها , و أظهرت الحادثة كم كانت نفوس البعض ضعيفة ... 
ليس كل ما ينقل صحيح و ليس كل ما ينسب للبشر صحيح و الكمال لله 

النقل مهم و ضروري ولكن من الضروري التدقيق في المنقول و إعادة دراسة للاستخلاص العبر و الدروس و المعاني التي قد يكون وقت إدراكها قد حان , النقل فقط هو وصف وصفة القرآن لبني إسرائيل لمن يحمل أسفارا بدون معرفة ما تحوي , و الحمد أننا لسنا كذلك بل نحن مطالبين دوما بالتدبر .

في آخر مشاركة لي في إسلام أون لاين أوضحت حدث معاصر و هو ما يحدث في جاوا بأندونيسيا , حيث تفجر بركان طمي فأفسد و شرد عدد كبير من السكان و لابد من إيقافه و إلا سيرحل الكل هناك فبحثوا حلول عدة و كان الحل الوحيد هو بإقامة سد... راجعي النت فالموضوع جديد , 
البركان كان طمي ساخن مالح , أي ملح أجاج و أجيج نار , و هو عين حامية و عين حمئة , ساخنة و طينية .... و الأهم أنه مفسد.

لقد ردم ذو القرنين ردما جعله سدا و كان ذلك بين القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا و بين المفسدون , و جاء بينهم بصيغة الجمع  و ليس بينهما بصيغة المثنى ( مثني لو كانت يأجوج و مأجوج قبيلتين).
و قد كان الردم بينهم و ليس فوقهم ( لم يدفنهم تحت الأرض) . 
و الردم لا يحجز أي كائن حي و إن كان فوقهم لقتلهم مع التأكيد أن الآيات أخبرتنا أنه بينهم و ليس فوقهم.
و إن كان هناك حبس فلن يكون ببناء سد ردم حيث جوانبه لابد أن تكون مائلة ... 

قد تهب رياح و لكنها ليست كالأعاصير , و قد يضرب الموج و لكنه ليس كالتسونامي و قد تنفجر البراكين و لكنها ليست كالتي قضت على الديناصورات قديما و ليست كيلوستون بأمريكا و ليست بنفس خطورة إنفجار أكبر بركان طمي في العالم و الموجود جنوب بحر قزوين

و عندما قال رسولنا الحبيب وليلا للعرب من شر قد إقترب , وجدت أن الجزيرة العربية موجودة فوق الصفيحة التكتونية العربية , فلو إنفجر بركان قزوين ستنقلب أجزاء كبيرة من أرض العرب فوقاني تحتاني , ستتغير التضاريس و المناخ و ستعود أرض العرب مروجا و أنهارا .... 

و إنفجار البركان مرهون بأن يدك السد , و يخسف به ....

لقد أصبح عندي تربيط و تفاسير علمية لخطورة خروج يأجوج و مأجوج – البراكين – من وجهة نظري ...

أهمية بحثي هو بإظهار حقائق انفرد القرآن و السنة الصحيحة بوصفها و هي مخالفة تماما معتقدات الأمم السابقة.

كذلك الهجمة الشرسة التي نعاني منها كمسلمين و كشعوب تسكن في فلسطين و ما حولها مرة لإعتقاد ديني بأن يأجوج و مأجوج هم بشر و أنهم سيحاربون اليهود في هرمجدون.
لذلك نزعت الرحمة و الرأفه من قلوب عدد كبير ممن يصدق هذه النبوءة و آن الوقت لإثبات عدم صدقها , و لا بد سنجد آذان صاغية فهم ليسوا سواء

----------


## منتهى الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

أستاذي القدير غريب الدار ...انا لم اذكر هذه الاحاديث من باب الاستشهاد بأن ياجوج ومأجوج هم من الاتراك ..
ولكن ذكرتها من باب الذكر فقط ...
اعذرني على رداءة اسلوبي في  التحليل فتحليلي للموضوع بأسلوب شخصي  فقط  وليس لدي العلم الكافي للنقد والتحليل 

اولاً
انا استشهدت ببعض الاحاديث ان يأجوج ومأجوج  هم خلق شبيه بالمسخ جنس مختلط بين مابين البشر والحيوان ...لا غير 

ثانيا ...لو افترضنا بصحة بحثك ..فبحثك منذ الوهلة الاولى يقنعك بما فيه ..ولكن لو فكرت قليلا لوجدت ماذكرت صعب التصديق .. انت تحمل الاحاديث عكس ماذكرت عليه ...فما ياترى فائدة هذه الأحاديث ان جاءت ك الألغاز وجب علينا حلها وفك رموزها ؟؟؟؟ وقد خاض الرسول و بعض الصحابه في تفسيرها وشرح بعضها  ..فإذا بذلك  قد تكون احاديث مظلله  وحاشا لله ان تكون كذلك ..فسبب ذكرها هو ايضاح شيء واقع لامحاله واخذ الحيطه منه ..فبتالي سوف يكون ذكره واضح وصريح ...لأن الحديث الصحيح قد يصل لكل مسلم ...ولكن البحوث والمكتشفات لن تصل لكل مسلم  

فلو سلمنا بما جئت به فبذلك وجب علينا ان نفسر الأحاديث التي جاءت بذكر الدجال بشكل مخالف كذلك عكس ماذكرت عليه  على انه رجل وسوف يكون له نار وجنه وسوف يجوب الارض في ساعات معدوده  وانه سوف يأتي راكب حمار يطير وانه وانه وانه... الكثير من الخوارق التي سوف تأتي مصاحبه له  التي  قد لا يقتنع بها العقل البشري الا من خلال مشاهدته لافلام الاثاره والخوارق 

فلو فسرنا الاحاديث واولناها بشكل  مختلف عكس ما جاءت عليه لكان اولى ان نحل معضلة الدجال ياترى ماذا سوف يكون؟؟  والدابه ياترى ماذا سوف تكون ..وكيف سوف تقوم بطباعة اسم كافر على جبهة الكفار هل سوف يكون لديها ختم مثلاً تقوم بالجري ورى الناس ومن ثم تقوم بطباعة هذه الكلمه على جبهتهم  ولا سوف يكون بأسلوب حظاري وعلمي وبتقنيه علميه  
تخيل شخص مسلم على علم بظهور الدجال وهو قد ظهر كما فسره بعض المفسرين على انه الكساد الاقتصادي ...وعلى علم بيأجوج ومأجوج وممكن بعد شهر شهرين ..تغزو حمم بركانيه منطقه واسعه من جزيرة العرب والمسلمين ..وسموها ظاهره طبيعيه ...وعلى علم بظهور الدابه ..وقد ظهر وباء لايصيب الا الكفار يقوم بتغيرات في الجينات ممكن ان يشكل جبهتهم بشكل معين يوحي لك انه اسم كافر ..والطب يقول نوع من الامراض يؤدي الى تغيرات في البشره 

ومش بيحس بنفسه الا القيامه قامت ...وش بيكون ردت فعله ....؟؟ 

قد يكون تحليلي على قدي ...وقد يكون الملايين من المسلمين يحملون نفس التفكير ..فالكل ليسو عباقره ومحللين يملكون مثل مخيلتك ..ف الاحاديث تناولت جميع الشرائح اعتقد ذو التفكير المحدود والذكي والفائق الذكاء لتكون مفهومه وواضحه للكل ولو قلنا ان اصلا اسم يأجوج ومأجوج كماذكرت في بحثك  طب ليه استطرد الرسول والصحابه في وصفهم بتلك الاوصاف  هل لكي يشق على امته في معرفتهم  ولا لكي يسهل عليهم معرفتهم ؟

واترك لك قرأه هذه المشاركه فقد فسرت ظهور الدجال بأسلوب علمي بعيد عن الخوارق 

http://www.alghad.jo/?news=217576



واخيراً ..اريد ان اطلب منك طلب  هل ممكن ان تضيف صوره للمكان الذي حددته لظهور يأجوج ومأجوج والطريق الذي سوف يسلكونه حتى جبل الطور  

وهل  سوف يظهرون لجميع مسلمين العالم ؟ولا منطقه محدده فقط 

تحياتي

----------


## غريب الدار

أختي العزيزة منتهى

قرأت الرابط و لا أوافق على منهجيته و لا على ما ورد فيه  , سوى التلميح عن صلب سيدنا عيسى و الذي جاء متوافق مع تحليلات المرحوم أحمد ديدات

و أما عن الدجال فسوف أؤجل الكلام عنه لحينه و أؤكد أنني لست مع المقال فيما ذهب إليه. 

و أحب أن أؤكد على نقطة جد هامة و هي أنني لا أبحث عن تفسير علمي للقرآن و السنة , 
أو أنني نتيجة تأثري بالعلم حورت فهمي ليوافق ما تأثرت به . 


العكس تماما هو ما حدث معي , 
ما وجدته أن لا القرآن و لا أحاديث رسولنا الحبيب أخبرتنا بأن يأجوج و مأجوج بشر ..
الألفاظ و المنطق و التاريخ ... يؤكدون أنهم ليسوا بشر

لا دليل على أنهم بشر إلا الأقوال المتوارثة , و من يبحث عن أصلها سيجده عند أهل الكتاب 

قام البعض بتفسير القرآن على ما يتوافق مع قصص أهل الكتاب
و يفترض بنا العكس مصداق لقوله تعالى " إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون "

سوف أؤجل الحديث عن المنطق و علوم الهندسة و الجيولوجيا ..

نبدأ بالتاريخ:


أخبرنا القرآن بأن السد هو ردم و هو حاجز بين القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا و بين يأجوج و مأجوج و ليس فوقهم . هم محجوزين هناك لأن خروجهم مقرون بإنهيار السد عندما يصبح دكاء ,

قديما لم يكن العالم مكتشف فكتب الأولون ما كتبوا حسب ما لديهم من علم و خبر , فقد يكون يأجوج و مأجوج الكثير عددهم محبوسين خلف سد لا يستطيعون تسلقه ...... و البحر من خلفهم , كما ورد في الخرائط القديمة ,

و لكننا اليوم لدينا علماء الأجناس و الذين بحثوا و كشفوا الكثير من حركات و تنقلات القبائل القديمة , مع التذكير بأن أهل الكتاب كان لديهم علم بيأجوج و مأجوج , صحيح ليس علم دقيق و لكن هذا يفيدنا بمعلومة أن أحد الأنبياء عاصر  الأحداث .. 

و حسب ما ورد لديهم فهو تحديدا النبي حزيقيال ( القرن السادس قبل الميلاد)  و الذي ذكر يأجوج و مأجوج في كتابة , هذه الفترة الزمنية تتوافق مع فترة الحضارات القديمة , في الشرق الأرخمينية و في أوروبا الأغريق و اليونان ...

كان المعلومات التاريخية لهذه الفترة الزمنية قليلة حتى نهاية الثمانينات من القرن الماضي و لكن سرعان ما إهتم بها الأثريون و المؤرخون و تم الكشف عن كم هائل جدا من المعلومات . عن القبائل و الأجناس و الحضارات ..... لا يوجد تاريخيا قبائل تم حبسها بإقامة سد ردم من جهة و البحر من جة أخرى ( كما إعتقد الأولين) , هذا إن إستطاع أحدا أن يثبت أن سد ردم يمكن له أن يحجز بشر !!!!! , ليس الموضوع سحر . 

هناك أساطير تروى في أوربا الشرقية و التي أورد بعضها الرحالة مثل ماركو بولو , و بعض حكايات المسلمين بأنهم بعضهم سافر لبلاد الخزر و رأى بعض يأجوج و مأجوج .... لا يتساوى هذا إلا مع القول بأن العنقاء و الغول و التي سيطرت على أساطير أهل زمان , و القرآن الكريم يستحيل أن يكون كتاب أساطير , يعتمد على كلام الناس لإثبات صدقة , الأساطير هي أساطير و لكن ما ورد في القرآن هي حقائق , لفظية , تاريخية .. علمية.

قديما سمعنا عن العنقاء و الغول و حكايات مازالت تورث , ولكن لم يكن عددها كبير , و أما يأجوج و مأجوج فصحيح توارثها الأولين لفترات طويلة على أنهم بشر متوحشين أو وحوش ... و لكن كثر عددهم لا يتوافق مع ما يدركه أبسط إنسان اليوم و لا تحتاج لإثبات ان ليس لهم وجود إن كانوا بشر أو حتى وحوش محجوزين خلف سد.

من يرى أول خروج براكين الطمي من الأرض يهيأ له و كأنه وحش يخرج من الأرض ,  تموج الأرض فتشبه بطن الكائن الحي و كأن هناك شيء حي سيخرج منها , فبراكين الطين ليست كبراكين النار الحارقة . درجات الحرارة ليست مرتفعه كثيرة و تبرد مع الوقت و قد تصل 60 أو أقل ,  علاوة على وجود ماء و طين , و إفسادها بطيء و يحتاج وقت و ليست سريعة الإنتشار....

ثانيا :
الألفاظ هي التي جعلتني أفكر في معاني و مدلولات , و أربط بين الألفاظ و المتوارث فأجده لا يلتقي . القرآن و السنة الصحيحة يستحيل لها أن لا توافق مع المنطق و العقل ... و من يحاول تغييب العقل , أرد عليه بخطاب الآيات " أفلا تعقلون " , و من يحاول تغييب هبه الله إلينا  "العقل" و كأنه يساعد الشيطان علينا بأن نغفل عن استخدام أهم مميزاتنا عن باقي المخلوقات و هو العقل و الذي هو طريق الإيمان. فما فائدة الآيات و الخطاب و الدعوة إن غيبنا العقل.

عندما طلبت  ( و مازلت ) رأي العلماء فلا يقتصر طلبي على فئة محددة بل يشمل طلبي جميع العلماء من علماء لغة و حديث و تفسير و تاريخ و آثار و هندسة و جيولوجيا و علوم أجناس البشر ....

و من وجه نظري أن كل العلوم هي نافعة عندما تسخر لذلك و العياذ من علم لا ينفع لا صاحبه و لا من حوله .

و كم من حاملين للعلوم المتنوعة ليس لهم هم إلا النقل , ألم يحن وقت الاستفادة من المنقول بعد , فتعم الفائدة و النفع على الجميع ........

 وإن كنت ركزت على علوم الهندسة و الجيولوجيا , إلا أن الأساس الذي جعلني أفكر في أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشر هو أساس لفظي.

عن كلمتي " يأجوج و مأجوج " ذهب البعض بأنهما أعجميتين , و أطلب من علماء اللغة و التفسير و الحديث  و التاريخ و الآثار أن يأتوا بدليل يثبت هذا , 

هناك معلومة ثانية تقول أنهما قبيلتين  , و أطلب من علماء اللغة و التفسير و الحديث  و التاريخ و الآثار أن يأتوا بدليل يثبت هذا أيضا ,

نعلم جيدا أن القرآن الكريم أنزل بلسان عربي مبين , فماذا لو كانت هاتين الكلمتين هما عربيتين , أيضا أطالب نفس العلماء أن ينفوا احتمالية هذا مع أنه الأرجح , لأن القرآن أنزل عربي , و لأن القوم الذين لم يكونوا يفقهون قولا وصفوا الشيء المفسد بصفتين بلغتهم , فأورد القرآن مقابلهم بالعربية  "يأجوج و مأجوج" , فذلك المفسد كان يأج و يمج , و هنا أسأل علماء اللغة أيضا ما هو الشيء الذي يفسد و يأج و يمج ......

العديد من الأسئلة أوجهها لعلماء اللغة و التاريخ و ....

ورد في سورة الكهف الآيتين 95, 94 " قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن يأجوج و مأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا و بينهم سدا , قال ما مكنني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم و بينهم ردما "

التساؤل عندي لماذا لم تأتي الآيات بالقول " بيننا و بينهما " ثم القول " بينكم و بينهما " و ذلك بصيغة المثنى لو كان صحيح يأجوج و مأجوج قبيلتين . لكانا مثني ..

من الملاحظ أن صيغة الجمع هنا ترجح أن عددهم كبير و أنهم ليسا قبيلتين بل هم شيء واحد , 

تكرار خروج المفسد و كثرته أصبح جمعا ( ليس بركان واحد بل براكين - حسب تصوري ) و  تم و صفة على لسان القوم  الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا بصفتين صاغ المولى عز و جل تلك الصفتين بكلمتين عربيتين تصف حال هؤلاء المفسدون و كان المفرد منهم يأج و يمج  و نظرا لكثرة أجه و مجه سمي يأجوج و مأجوج و أن هذين اللفظين عربيين و ليسا أعجميين.

و المتتبع كل ما ذكر عن يأجوج و مأجوج  سواء في القرآن أو الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة ... أنه جاء بصيغة الجمع و ليس المثني , مع اقتران الكلمتين سويا لوصف نفس الشيء المفسد و ليس شيئين مفسدين. و لا يجوز فصلهما عن بعضهما بالقول يأجوج فقط أو مأجوج , فالوصف جاء بيفعول و مفعول ...


قال تعالى " فما أسطاعوا أن يظهروه و ما أستطاعوا له نقبا "
و لم ترد بالمثني بأن فما أسطاعا أن يظهروه و ما أستطاعا له نقبا .

و كذلك قوله تعالى " حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج و مأجوج و هم من كل حدب ينسلون " الأنبياء 96
و لم ترد حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج و مأجوج و هما من كل حدب ينسلان .

مع التذكير بأنه عندما ورد ذكر السماوات و الأرض , جاءت كلمة  " بينهما " مصاحبة لهما ...

كلمات أخرى تدل على حركات غير بشرية مثل , يموج , ينسلون , فتحت ....

قال المولى عز و جل مخاطبا المؤمنين " يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبدى لكم تسؤكم , و إن تسألوا عنها حين ينزل الوحي تبدى لكم , عفا الله عنها و الله غفور رحيم" المائدة 101

تكرر الإعتقاد بأنه إن لم يكونوا بشرا فلماذا لم يوضح رسولنا الحبيب هذا ,,, 
و من يعرف الجزيرة العربية و أنها أرض براكين وزلازل و أن المدينة المنورة محاطة بجبال بركانية تسمى الحرات , سيعرف لماذا لم يخبرنا رسولنا الحبيب عن أنهم البراكين ... 

بكل تأكيد لو أخبرنا  لدب الفزع عند أهل الجزيرة عند أول هزة ... و لكن تكرار الهزات و عدم تحقق أن ويل للعرب , سيجعل للمشككين فرصة للتشكيك و النيل لما هو أعمق ...

عندما يقترب الوعد الحق ستنجلي الأمور و سيكتشف عدد كبير من الناس أنهم كانوا في غفلة من هذا الخروج ليأجوج و مأجوج الذي لابد و أن يتحقق.

أعتذر عن الإطالة و الإسترسال
و لكن ما لدينا من قرآن و سنة أشبه بالمفاتيح التي تحل أبواب فهم العديد من المواضيع و التي هي مغلقة في وجه البشر و الملل , نحن نتوارث هذه المفاتيح , من  الأجداد للأحفاد , و لكن لابد من أن يقوم بعضنا باستخلاص و فهم هذه المفاتيح , لفتح الأبواب الموصدة , ليعلم العالم بأسرة أننا نحن الأمة الخاتمة.
ما لدينا ليس ألغاز بل هي كنوز و مفاتيح
فتح الله عليكم جميعا بالخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

لا اخفيك اعجابي بنظريتك ...وكما قلت في البدايه اجابت عن الكثير مما كان يدور في ذهني ..ولكن ماقلته في المشاركه السابقه هيه اسئله قد تدور في ذهن كل شخص لا يؤمن بما جئت به ف احببت ان تكون في الحسبان

ثانياً 
اذكر واني ابلغ من العمر 16 سنه استوقفتني الكثير من الاحاديث  التي ذكرت في اخبار يأجوج ومأجوج  ووقفت عندها حائره .. استدعاني ان ابحث في بعض كتب الاحاديث عن مدى صحتها ...
وسبحان الله ((اثبتتلي ان الكثير منها ضعيفه )) ومن اخبار الاسرائيليات.. ومنها الكثير مما ذكرت انت في اول مشاركتك   ..وما ذكرتها انا في مشاركتي الاولى...

وكما قلت لك سابقاَ وفقك الله في بحثك وزادك من علمه 


ولكني مازلت انتظر الصوره التي طلبتها منك في المشاركه السابقه ..ارجو ان لا يكون في ذلك مشقه عليك 
 لان هذه الصوره لها اهميه كبيره فيما جئت به 
دمت بخير وعافيه

----------


## غريب الدار

أأختي منتهى

العديد من السدود تنهار و حجم الضرر له علاقة بكمية المياه المحجوزة و تضاريس الأرض و قرب السدود ..

و لكن انهيار سد ذو القرنين ليس كأي انهيار



و كذلك العديد من البراكين تنفجر في كل مكان ولكن
ليس خطورة البركان فقط في تدفق الحمم و معرفة مسارها
هناك براكين صغيرة و محدودة
و براكين كبيرة و واسعة الانتشار

و تحديدا عن براكين الطمي , تتراوح بين عدد قليل من الأمتار و بين عشرات الكيلومترات
بعضها قمعي و تأثيرها محدود و بعضها على هيئة عين كبيرة و تأثيره ضخم

أكبر بركان طمي في العالم و الواقع في  قاع بحر  قزوين و تحديدا في جزئها الجنوبي.

لا يخفى على أحد كميات النفط و الغاز الذي تستخرج يوميا من قبل الدول المحيطة , و هناك تنافس ...
سحب كميات النفط و الغاز هذه سوف يؤدي و لا محالة لأمور جد خطيرة.
سوف يخسف بالأرض
لو خسف بسد ذو القرنين
لو زالت المياه فوق أكبر بركان طمي في العالم
لن يستطيع أحد إيقاف إنفجارة

إذا أنفجر , سيخرج من الأرض الطمي و الماء و صهاره الصخور
إذا خرجت ما في الأرض من أثقال , 
ستتزلزل الصفيحة العربية زلزال شديد  و جد شديد
الصفيحة العربية هي الأقرب , وكذلك الأوروبية 

التدفق و الزلزلة , 
لن تصمد الصفيحة العربية ,
صفيحة فوق بحر هائج  سوف تتكسر و تتشقق , ستتشقق الأرض
 و تخرج صهارة الأرض من أماكن و مواضع عدة
ستظهر جبال جديد
سيخسف بمناطق عدة
ستتغير أرض العرب و تضاريسها

ليس خطورة بركان قزوين تكمن فيما يخرج و حسب , بل ما يتبع هذا الخروج , و ما يسببه من كوارث و خصوصا في أرض العرب لأنها هي الأقرب.

منطقة قزوين منطقة ضعف أرضي و هي  الفاصلة بين الصفيحة الأوربية و الصفيحة العربية 

هناك بركان طمي مشابه موجود في أمريكا ( يلوستون)
هناك سيناريوهات , لكنها ليست دقيقة
و لكن المتوقع حدوث كوارس ستصل لأوربا لو إنفجر هذا البركان.

فما بالنا ببركان قزوين الذي هو موجود على حافة الصفيحة التكتونية العربية
لم أجد دراسة عن مدى خطورة إنفجار هذا البركان
و لكنني أتوقع الأسوء
و أتوقع بداية نهاية عمر البشر على الكرة الأرضية
قرب الساعة و تحقق النبوءة

----------


## منتهى الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وجدت هذا البحث وحبيت ان اضعه لك حيث الكثير مما جاء فيه يؤكد نظريتك









نهاية العالم في 2012 خبر تناقلته الصحف العلمية الامريكية حيث تم تسريب الخبر من وكالة الفضاء الامريكية ناسا في السنوات الاخيرة .

ويروي ناقل الخبر ما كشفته الوكالة ناسا عن تأكيد وجود كوكب اخر بالاضافة الى الكواكب الاحدى عشر المتعارف عليها .

حيث كشف احد التلسكوبات التابعه للوكالة في الفضاء ظهور كوكب يعادل حجم الشمس تقريبا واطلق عليه اسم nibiru ...



وهذا صورة له باحد التلسكوبات بتاريخ 18/9/2006



ظهر الكوكب اول مرة في 30 ديسمبر 1983
وقد قامت الوكالة بدراسة ذالك الكوكب الغامض فوجدت انه ذو قوة مغناطيسية هائلة تعادل ما تحمله الشمس وبالتالي وجدو ان هناك مخاطر كثيره لو اقترب من مسار الارض ..




ولكن هذا ما حصل فبعد اختبارات استمرت لاكثر من خمسة اعوام وجدو ان هذا الكوكب nibiru سوف يمر بالقرب من الكرة الارضية على مسافة تمكن سكان شرق اسيا من رؤيته بكل وضوح(2009) بل انه سوف يعترض مسار الارض وذالك في عام (2011) وفي هذا العام سيتمكن جميع سكان الارض من رؤيته وكانه شمس اخرى .
وهذا هو مساره 










ونظرا لقوته المغناطيسية الهائلة فأنه سوف يعمل على عكس القطبية اي ان القطب المغناطيسي الشمالي سيصبح هو القطب المغناطيسي الجنوبي والعكس صحيح وبالتالي فان الكرة الارضية سوف تبقى تدور دورتها المعتادة حول نفسها ولكن بالعكس حتى يبدا الكوكب بالابتعاد عن الارض مكملا طريقه المساري حول الشمس . وهذا ما يفسر طلوع الشمس من مغربها كعلامه من علامات الساعة والله اعلم ....
وهذا تفسير دوران الارض في عكس دورتها 







كوكب nibiru هو كوكب يدور حول الشمس في نفس مسار الكواكب الاخرى ولكن على مدى ابعد حيث توصلو العلماء الى ان هذا الكوكب يستغرقه في دورانه 4100 سنه لاكمال دورة واحدة حول الشمس , اي انه قد حدث له وان اكمل دورته السابقة قبل 4100 سنة وهذا ما يشرح لنا سبب انقراض الديناصورات والحيوانات العملاقة قبل 4100 سنة تقريبا وانفصال القارت عن بعضها البعض ( ما عرفناه بالانفجارالكبير ) .



حيث انه بمرور هذا الكوكب بالقرب من الارض سوف يفقد الكرة الارضية قوتها المغناطسية وبالتالي سيكون هناك خلل في التوازن الارضي مما سينتج عنه زلال هائلة وفياضانات شاسعه وتغيرات مناخية مفاجئة حيث تقضي على 70 % من سكان العالم (كل شي بأذن الله)
كما انه في هذا الوقت ستكون سرعة الرياح والاعاصير حوالي 350 mph وارتفاع الامواج سيتعدي 3 ميل 


كما انه حتى وان اكمل طريقه وصار على مقربة من الشمس فأنه سوف يأثر على قطبيتها وبالتالي ستحدث انفجارات هائلة في الحمم الهيدروجينية على سطح الشمس مما سيؤدي الى وصول بعض الحمم الى سطح الارض حيث ستؤدي الى كوارث بيئة عظيمة.
هذه صورة توضيحيه بما متوقع حدوثه.........


ومن المصادفة ان يوافق هذا اليوم 21/12/2012 يوم الجمعه




وهذا ما يفسر ارتباك الحكومة الامريكية ووكالة ناسا حيث قامو بعد مدة من اكتشاف الاضرار الناتجة من الكوكب nibiru بأدعائهم بأنهم ارتكبو خطأ عندما اعلنو عن ظهور كوكب اخر اضيف للمجموعه الشمسية وانه لا يوجد وانما كانت اخطاء علمية بحته .




وهذا ما يفسر بحث وكالة ناسا في العشر السنوات الماضية عن كوكب يكون شبيه بالكرة الارضية حيث يستطيعو البشر العيش فيه,وايضا قيامهم برحلات استكشافية بأستمرار .



وهذا ما يفسر التغيرات المناخية التي حدثت في العشر سنوات الاخيرة من زلال مستمرة وفياضانات هائلة وبراكين وانخفاض مشهود في درجات الحرارة وذوبان في القطبين الشمالي والجنوبي. 





ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


وهنا بعض ما نشر عن علماء من مختلف الدول عن هذه المسألة :-


-عالم الفلك الفرنسي (نوستراداموس) (سنة 1890):حيث تنبأ بأن الكواكب التابعة للمجموعه الشمسية سوف تظطرب بنهاية الالفية الثاني وستسبب دمار الحياة بعد 12 عاما فقط.


-عالم الرياضيات الياباني(هايدو ايناكاوا )(1950): حيث تنبأ بأن كواكب المجموعه الشمسية سوف تنظم في خط واحد خلف الشمس- وان هذه الظاهرة سوف تصاحب بتغيرات مناخية وخيمة تنهي الحياة على سطح الارض بحلول 2012 .



-علماء صينيون :بداية نهاية العالم ستكون في ديسمبر 21 من عام 2012 حيث يكون الكوكب المجهول في اقرب نقطة له من الارض وفي عام 2014 سيصل الى نقطة ينتهي فيها تأثيره على الارض مكملا مساره الشمسي حتى يعود مرة اخرى بعد 4100 سنة .




================================================== =======


2006
ماذا سيحدث (بالضبط) بعد ستة أعوام؟

فهد عامر الأحمدي .........
قبل عامين تقريبا كتبت مقالا عن هنود المايا في أمريكا الوسطى (تحت عنوان : هل سينتهي العالم عام 2012) .. وفي ذلك المقال تحدثت عن نبوءة المايا بنهاية الدنيا ودمار الأرض في ذلك التاريخ - أي بعد ست سنوات من الآن . فرغم أن أمما كثيرة حاولت التنبؤ بنهاية العالم إلا أن شعوب المايا وضعت جداول رياضية تنبأت بالكوارث الجوية والاحداث الطبيعية ومواعيد الفيضانات والأعاصير والجفاف .. أما نبوءتهم الكبيرة - حول نهاية الزمان - فأثارت اهتمام المؤرخين كونها لا تعتمد على التنجيم او الأساطير (كما في اغلب الحضارات) بل على استنتاجات رياضية وضعت بعد مراقبة طويلة !!
على أي حال ؛ الأمر الذي استرعى انتباهي (بعد نشر ذلك المقال) أن جماعات وثقافات عالمية كثيرة تشترك مع المايا في أهمية وكارثية عام 2012 ، ففي آسيا مثلا تشير كتابات المنجمين الصينيين إلى أن سلالة الامبراطور شانج (التي حكمت الصين منذ عام 1766 قبل الميلاد) ستستمر حتى نهاية الدنيا بعد 3778 عاماً (وهو ما يوافق تقريبا عام 2012 ميلادي)..




أما في فرنسا فهناك النبوءة التي وضعها المنجم نوستراداموس (مستشار الملك شارل التاسع) وادعى فيها أن كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ستضطرب بنهاية الألفية الثانية وتسبب دمار الحياة بعد حلولها ب 12عاماً فقط . وهذه النبوءة ظهرت مجددا في اليابان (عام 1980) حين أعلن عالم الرياضيات هايدو ايتاكاوا أن كواكب المجموعة الشمسية ستنتظم في خط واحد خلف الشمس - وأن هذه الظاهرة الفريدة ستصاحب بوقائع مناخية وخيمة تنهي الحياة على سطح الأرض في أغسطس 2012 !!



... والغريب أن النظرة الكارثية لعام 2012 يمكن ملاحظتها حتى بين أتباع الديانات السماوية الثلاث ؛ ففي حين يؤمن شعب المايا بأن البشر يخلقون ويفنون في دورات تساوي خمسة آلاف عام؛ نجد توافقا بين هذا الاعتقاد وما جاء في التوراة حول خلق الانسان وبقائه على الأرض لخمسة آلاف سنة (ينتهي آخرها عام 2012 ) .



وهذا الاعتقاد يتوافق بالتبعية مع كثير من النبوءات المسيحية التي اعتمدت على ما جاء في التوراة أو العهد القديم .. فمعظم المسيحيين مثلا يؤمنون مثلنا بظهور «المهدي» في آخر الزمان . ويرى كثير منهم أن ظهوره سيكون عام 2012 اعتمادا على تحديد دانيال في الانجيل .. وهناك قس مشهور يدعى إدجار كايسي (سبق وأن تنبأ بانهيار البورصة الامريكية عام 1929 ) ادعى أن نزول المسيح سيكون بعد 58 عاما من وفاته وأن العالم سينتهي حينها بزلازل وحرائق تشتعل في نفس الوقت (عام 2012) !!




... أما الشيخ أمين جمال الدين فيقول في كتاب (عمر أمة الاسلام وقرب ظهور المهدي عليه السلام) : وأنا أميل إلى القول الاول بأن سنة 2012هي النهاية وليست بداية النهاية لدولة إسرائيل؛ فبداية النهاية لدولة إسرائيل ستكون على يدي المهدي ومن معه ، ثم تكون النهاية لرجسة الخراب على يدي عيسى عليه السلام والمؤمنين معه . والفرق الزمني بين اعتبار سنة 2012 هي النهاية او بداية النهاية هي فترة حياة المهدي وهي سبع او ثماني سنين كما جاء في الأثر الصحيح (انتهى) ..


وشبيه لهذا الكلام نجده في كتاب الشيخ سفر الحوالي (يوم الغضب) حيث جاء بالنص:

بقي السؤال الأخير والصعب : متى يحل يوم الغضب ومتى يدمر الله رجسة الخراب ومتى تفك قيود القدس؟؟ . إن كان تحديد دانيال صحيحا بأن الفترة بين الكرب والفرج هي 45عاماً فنقول ان قيام دولة الرجس كان 1967وبالتالي ستكون النهاية أو بداية النهاية سنة 1967 +54 = 2012



كل هذه الادله هي من علم الانسان ومن التنجيم وما يعلم الغيب الا الله 

ولكن هذا يحير الكثير.........
بس المهم ان تأثيره سوف يبدأ في عام 2009 (لا اعرف بلزبط اوله او وسطه او آخره)
وسوف نلاحظ ذلك في المد والجزر وتغير المناخ وزياده العواصف والاعاصير والتسونامي و....الخ!
وذلك بسبب المغناطيسيه الضخمه التي سوف تؤثر على الارض تأثير سلبي وتحدث مثل تلك الكوارث الطبيعيه
ومن الجدير بالذكر ان هذه المغناطيسيه سوف تدمر جميع ما صنعه الإنسان من تكنولوجيا وبلآخص الاقمار الإصطناعيه والانترنت ووو..الخ.





علي العموم لازم نبقي عارفين ان يوم القيامه لايعلمه الا الله 
﴿ يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لاَ يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إَِّلا هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَاْلأَرْضِ َلا تَأْتِيكُمْ إَِّلا بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ َلا يَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ [ الأعراف: 187 ]
o ﴿ يَسْأَلُكَ النَّاسُ عَنْ السَّاعَةِ قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ السَّاعَةَ تَكُونُ قَرِيبًا ﴾ [ الأحزاب: 63 ]
o ﴿ يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنْ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا * فِيمَ أَنْتَ مِنْ ذِكْرَاهَا * إِلَى رَبِّكَ مُنتَهَاهَا ﴾ [ النازعات: 42 – 44 ].

ولهذا لما سأل جبريل عليه السلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن وقت الساعة – كما في حديث جبريل الطويل – قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " مَا الْمَسْئُولُ عَنْهَا بِأَعْلَمَ مِنْ السَّائِلِ ". رواه البخاري. [1] كما روى الإمام أحمد وابن ماجه والحاكم، عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: " لَقِيتُ لَيْلَةَ أُسْرِيَ بِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى. قَالَ: فَتَذَاكَرُوا أَمْرَ السَّاعَةِ، فَرَدُّوا أَمْرَهُمْ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ، فَقَالَ: َلا عِلْمَ لِي بِهَا. فَرَدُّوا اْلأَمْرَ إِلَى مُوسَى، فَقَالَ: َلا عِلْمَ لِي بِهَا. فَرَدُّوا اْلأَمْرَ إِلَى عِيسَى، فَقَالَ: أَمَّا وَجْبَتُهَا، فَلاَ يَعْلَمُهَا أَحَدٌ إَِّلا اللَّهُ. ذَلِكَ وَفِيمَا عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ رَبِّي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَنَّ الدَّجَّالَ خَارِجٌ. قَالَ: وَمَعِي قَضِيبَانِ، فَإِذَا رَآنِي، ذَابَ كَمَا يَذُوبُ الرَّصَاصُ. قَالَ: فَيُهْلِكُهُ اللَّهُ ".



قال الحافظ ابن كثير في النهاية في الفتن والملاحم: والذي في كتب الإِسرائيليين وأهل الكتاب من تحديد ما سلف بألوف ومئات من السنين، قد نص غير واحد من العلماء على تخطئتهم فيه وتغليطهم، وهم جديرون بذلك حقيقيون به ... وكل حديث ورد فيه تحديد وقت يوم القيامة على التعيين لا يثبت إسناده.[3]
وكما أنه لا يعلم أحد متى تقوم الساعة، فكذلك لا يعلم أحد متى تظهر أشراط الساعة. وما ورد أنه في سنة كذا يكون كذا، وفي سنة كذا يحدث كذا، فهو ليس بصحيح. فإن التاريخ لم يوضع في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما وضعه عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، اجتهادا منه، وجعل بدايته هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة.

قال القرطبي في التذكرة: إن ما أخبر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الفتن والكوائن أن ذلك يكون، وتعيين الزمان في ذلك من سنة كذا، يحتاج إلى طريق صحيح يقطع العذر، وإنما ذلك كوقت قيام الساعة، فلا يعلم أحد أي سنة هي، ولا أي شهر.

أما أنها تكون في يوم جمعة في آخر ساعة منه، وهي الساعة التي خلق فيها آدم عليه السلام. و لكن أي جمعة؟! لا يعلم تعيين ذلك اليوم إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، و كذلك ما يكون من الأشراط تعيين الزمان لها لا يُعلم، و الله أعلم.

كل هذا ابحاث من العلماء فهذا الكلام يحتمل الحدوث والله اعلم


كل هذه المعلومات معلوملت مثوقه ومن مصادر ومواقع اجنبية ومثوقه واليكم بعض المواقع

http://paranormal.about.com/library/.../aa021102b.htm


http://xfacts.com/x3.htm

http://www.illuminati-news.com/ufos-...e_anunnaki.htm


http://home.xtra.co.nz/hosts/Wingmak...d%20Mobis.html


http://www.freewebs.com/nibiruiscoming/



وده موقع مخصوص عن الموضوع ده وبلغات كتيرة ...... 
وهذه الصفحة العربيه http://www.211212.info/ar211212.htm

الموقع فيه العد التنازلي 


ودي بعض فيدوهات علي اليوتيوب وانت تقدر تتخل علي اي موقع وتشوف ......

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=O96ZMP...eature=related

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=11iCmz...eature=related

في بعض الفديوهات ادله قديمه جدا من حضارات قديمه جدا مثل الحضارة الصينيه عن هذا الموضوع

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اذا نهاية العالم عام 2012 
طيب ممكن حد يفسر لي الاتي :
بعد ثلاث سنوات اي في عام 2012 سوف يتحول قطبا الارض مما سوف يؤدي الي توقف الارض عن دورانها ثم تشرق الشمس من المغرب و حينها لن تقبل توبة احد علي وجه الارض مصداقا لقول رسولنا الكريم عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه (( ثلاث اذا خرجن لم ينفع نفسا ايمانها لم تكن امنت من قبل الدجال و الدابة و طلوع الشمس )) رواه الترمذي و صححه
ظهور المهدي و خلافته :
عن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم : (( لا تذهب الدنيا حتي يملك العرب رجل من اهل بيتي يواطيء اسمه اسمي )) رواه الترمذي و هو حديث يدل علي ظهور المهدي و في حديث عن ابي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه ان هذا الرجل " المهدي " يملك سبع سنين - انظر ابو داود صحيح الجامع الصغير و قال عنه الالباني حديث صحيح (4/165)
فاذا كانت نهاية العالم عام 2012 فان المهدي قد خرج و حكم جزيرة العرب منذ اربع سنوات !!!!!!!!!!

و عن عبدالله بن بسر رضي الله عنه ان رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم قال : (( بين الملحمة و فتح المدينة ست سنين و يخرج الدجال في السابعة )) رواه ابو داود مختصر سنن ابي داود رقم الحديث 4128
فهل قامت الملحمة و هل فتحت القسطنطينية 
ثم هل نزل المسيح عليه السلام منذ 37 سنة و لم نراه اليس هناك حديث عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم (( ينزل عيسي ابن مريم فيقتل الدجال ثم يمكث في الارض اربعين سنة اماما عادلا و حكما مقسطا )) رواه احمد في مسنده و ابو يعلي و ابن عساكر و ذكر بصيغة اخري عن رواية للحاكم في المستدرك و رواه ابن ابي شيبة 

اذا ثلاث سنوات لا نقول مستحيل حاشا لله و انما صعب لانها تخالف ما ورد في الاحاديث الصحيحة

هذا و الله و رسوله اعلي و اعلم*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم .... أؤكد على صحة كلام الأخت منتهى الروح بخصوص عام 2012 , وهو أمر أعرفه منذ فترة من خلال متابعتى لموقع أمازونAmazon الشهير الذى يرصد أحدث الكتب العالمية باللغة الانجليزية , ومن هذا الموقع يمكن أن تتعرف على نحو 190 كتاب صدرت حتى الآن عن عام 2012 بوصفه عام النهاية للجنس البشرى , ومن أحدثها كتاب
The mystery of 2012
كما ستجد قائمة طويلة من الكتب أو ما يسمى Listmania على نفس الموقع بهذا العنوان المخيف:
2012,End Of the World
نسأل الله العفو والعافية

ولكنى أحب أن أطمئن الأخوة والأخوات الى أن أصل هذه القصة هو أسطورة قديمة من أساطير شعب المايا , وأرجو أن تكون كل تلك الكتب والأبحاث مجرد محاولات لتفسير تلك الأسطورة أومحاولات لاضفاء الصبغة العلمية عليها لا أكثر , على الأقل هذا ما أرجوه , وأتمنى أن أكون مصيبا فيه !!
 تحياتى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أنقل لكم ما عثرت عليه مصادفة عن يأجوج ومأجوج


التتار يأجوج والمغول مأجوج (الأسطورة المجهولة ) 


كتبها عماد مهدى ، في 24 يونيو 2008  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

قالوا يا ذا القرنينِ إنّ يأجوجَ ومأجوجَ مفسدونَ في الأرض، فهل نجعلُ لك خَرْجاً على أنْ تجعلَ بيننا وبينهم سدّاً

3170 - حدثني إسحاق بن نصر: حدثنا أبو أسامة، عن الأعمش: حدثنا أبو صالح، عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (يقول الله تعالى: يا آدم، فيقول: لبيك وسعديك، والخير في يديك، فيقول: أخرج بعث النار، قال: وما بعث النار؟ قال: من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين، فعنده يشيب الصغير، وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها، وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى، ولكن عذاب الله شديد). قالوا: يا رسول الله، وأينا ذلك الواحد؟ قال: (أبشروا، فإن منكم رجلا ومن يأجوج ومأجوج ألفا. ثم قال: والذي نفسي بيده، إني أرجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (أرجو أن تكونوا ثلث أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (أرجو أن تكونوا نصف أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشعرة السوداء في جلد ثور أبيض، أو كشعرة بيضاء في جلد ثور أسود)

مقدمة

إن قضية يأجوج ومأجوج من أخطر القضايا التي تشغل ملايين المسلمين فى كل مكان حول العالم منذ بعثة النبي صلى الله علية وسلم حتى يومنا هذا وحتى بعد مئات السنين القادمة ستكون هذه القضية من أهم وأخطر القضايا في علامات الساعة التي تشغل فكر كل مسلم

بعدما وصلت إلينا  عبر كتابات المفكرين الإسلاميين استنادا إلى أحاديث السنة الشريفة وكتابات السلف

ولقد احتارت العقول وفزعت القلوب من هذا الخطر الذي يهدد الأمة الإسلامية ولقد تصور كل مسلم يأجوج ومأجوج بأنهم مخلوقات غير عادية وبالأحرى أكلى لحوم البشر وأن هؤلاء القوم سيفتكون بالأمة , وسبب هذا الاعتقاد الذي وصل إلينا هو  الأسلوب الاسطورى فى سرد أحداث  قصة يأجوج ومأجوج نتيجة كتابات العلماء والمفكرين الاسلاميين والذى توقف بحثهم منذ مئات السنين وللأسف فان التوراث الاسلامى فقير كل الفقر عن البحث العلمى والتأمل فى ظل خوف كثير من الباحثين فى خوض التجربة البحثية خشية من التلاعب فى الدين كما يتصور البعض 

ولقد أمرنا الله تعالى بتدبر القرآن وتأمل الكون المحيط بنا والنظر إلى الأمم التي سبقتنا لقوله تعالى ( قد خلت من قبلكم سنن فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عقبة المكذبين ) 137- أل عمران

  وبدراسة  علامات الساعة وإعادة دراسة التاريخ المعاصر والربط بين الدين والتاريخ مابين اليوم والماضي  نستطيع أن نكون مستعدون إلى المستقبل وما يحمله لنا الزمن الاتى من فتن وأهوال لا طاقة للبشر بها الأ من استمسك بدينة وكتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله صلى الله علية وسلم حتى يتبين لنا الحق  , ولكننا اليوم وفى ظل توقف البحث العلمى  أصبحنا ننتظر خرافات زرعت في عقولنا ولقد نجح أعدائنا من اليهودعبر سنوات  في تحريف أفكرنا بمساعدة علماء وأساتذة اندفعوا نحو الخيال الاسطورى ووقعوا في حفرة الخيال  وتوقف بحثهم وأضلوا الأمة خلفهم 

وإذا كنا ننظر خروج يأجوج ومأجوج  لتتحقق العلامات التي أخبرنا عنها رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم وهو الصادق الأمين فربما يأجوج ومأجوج قد خرجو بأذن الله  ونحن في غفلة عن هذا ولقد صدق رسول الله وتحققت كل العلامات ولكن الناس غنها غافلون 

 قال تعالى

(سأصرف عن ءايتى الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق وان يروا ءايه لا يؤمنوا بها وان يروا سبيل الرشد لا يتخذوه سبيلا وان يروا سبيل الغي يتخذوه سبيلا ذلك بأنهم كذبوا بائيتنا وكانوا عنها غفلين ) 146- الاعراف

 ان اليهود قد دبروا مؤامرة ضد المسلمين وقد نجحو فى صرف أنظار الأمة عن هذه العلامات التي يعرفوها أكثر من المسلمين أنفسهم فلقد أنزل الله عليهم الكتاب من قبلنا وفية خبر الماضي والمستقبل (ولما جاءهم كتب من عند الله مصدق لما معهم وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم اعرفوا كفروا به فلعنه الله على الكفرين ) 89- البقرة

 وجاء القران ليصدق ما أنزل عليهم ولهذا نزلت الآيات للرسول الكريم في قول الله تعالى بلفظ ويسألونك ولقد ذكرت في القران خمسة عشر مرة بصيغة المضارع ومرة واحدة بصيغة الماضي  وقد تكرر سؤال اليهود للنبي  في كثير من المواضيع الغيبية التي كانت تشغل فكر اليهود وكانوا يسألون النبي عنها ومن هذه المواضيع قصة يأجوج ومأجوج كما جاء فى سورة الكهف عندما ذهب اليهود يسألون النبي عن ثلاث منها ذي القرنين ( ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلوا عليكم منه ذكرا ) 83- الكهف

ومعنى هذا أن اليهود يعلمون كل أشراط الساعة بل أنهم يعرفون عنها أكثر منا لما أنزل إليهم في التوراة والإنجيل وجاء القران الكريم ليصدق لهم ويضيف لهم كل الحقائق ولكنهم أغترو بهذا العلم وحسبوا أنفسهم أكثر الأمم علما  ولهذ كان الحقد من الإسلام ومن الرسول محمد صلى الله علية وسلم ( ود كثير من أهل الكتب لو يردونكم من بعد أيمنكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق ) 108- البقرة

لهذا كان المخطط اليهودي للتلاعب بالفكر الاسلامى والعقيدة وخاصة بعدما فرغت لهم الساحة بعد موت النبي صلى الله علية وسلم وضعفت الأمة بعدما ابتعدنا عن الطريق السليم نتيجة الانشغال بالدنيا وتوقف البحث وربط العلامات بالتاريخ المعاصر 

 يأجوج ومأجوج فى الحضارات القديمة





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهُم مِّن كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنسِلُونَ {96} وَاقْتَرَبَ الْوَعْدُ الْحَقُّ فَإِذَا هِيَ شَاخِصَةٌ أَبْصَارُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا قَدْ كُنَّا فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ هَذَا بَلْ كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ {97} الأنبياء



ياجوج وماجوج اسمان لمنطقتين وشعبيهما ذكرا بالقرآن الكريم.وقد ورد اسم ماجوج بالتوراة (تكوين: 10/2): [ سَامٍ وَحَامٍ وَيَافَثَ أَبْنَاءِ نُوحٍ،.. أَبْنَاءُ يَافَثَ: جُومَرُ وَمَاجُوجُ ..]، كما ورد تفصيل بسفر حزقيال (إصحاحي: 38،39 ) ،وجاء ذكر ياجوج بصيغة (جوج) ويبدو كقائد ،و(ماجوج) كأرض أو شعب:[

وقد يدل الاسمان (يأجوج ومأجوج) على بوادي وسهول قارة آسيه برمتها [

وقد تبدو كلمة مغول قريبة لفظياً من الصيغة القرآنية ماجوج ،التي قد تكون متعلّقة بالماء (موج ) وبالقاموس [ مُجاجُ المُزْنِ: المَطَرُ] ،لعله نسبة لسكنهم الشمال والشرق عند الثلوج والجليد بسيبيريه ومنشوريه وشمال غرب الصين،أو نحو المحيطين الهادي والقطبي (وربما نحو كل سواحل المحيط القطبي الشمالي). وكذلك يأجوج إما من نحو الماء  [اللسان: الأُجاج : الماءُ الملح، الشديد الملوحة كما جاء بالقران ( ملح أجاج) 

]وياجوج قد تكون بادية الصين الغربية وأواسط آسيه ووسط وغرب سيبريه والسهول الشمالية خاصة لبحر قزوين والبحر الأسود حتى جنوب وشرق روسيه (ولعل عمق ياجوج ولبّها هو بلاد تركستان الطبيعية الممتدة من صحراء المغول حتى بحر قزوين أو البحر الأسود،وكذلك غرب سيبريه). وكانت توجد قبيلة شمال بلاد منغولية تسمّى ياكوت (شمال شرق سيبريه)، ولعلها قريبة لفظياً من ياجوج، ولعل مثله الأيغور (واسمهم الأقدم Yuechi) وهم ترك (بشمال غرب الصين). فلعل يأجوج (أعراب شمال غرب آسيه؟) هم نواة الشعوب التركية [والترك مازالوا غالبية معظم وسط آسيه] ومن على شاكلتهم . ولعل منهم القرغيز والقوقاز والقبجاق والخزر (وقد يُسمّى بحر قزوين ببحر الخزر) والغُزّ (الأوغوز) والغزنويين والسلاجقة والخوارزمة والمماليك والعثمانيين والكومان والتركمان والقزق والشركس والأبخاز والمجر (لغة في مصر/مضر)، ولعل منهم كذلك الدول الإسلامية اليوم بتركستان وغيرها مثل : اذربيجان واوزبكستان وكازاخستان والشيشان وتركيه والطاجيك وتركمانستان وقرغيزستان وبعض أفغانستان]. 

ولعل مأجوج (أعراب شمال شرق آسيه؟) هم نواة الشعوب المغولية (قبائل متناثرة أصلها مناطق منغوليه ومنشوريه وسيبريه) ومن على شاكلتهم،مثل [بعض التتار]وبعض منشوريه وبعض الصين وغيرهم .والمغول عموماً ممزوجون امتزاجاً شديداً مع كثير من الأتراك،ولغات الترك والمغول تنتمي لمجموعة لغوية واحدة (لغات آلتاي)،فأظن الفاصل البسيط هو أن المغول شرّقوا أو أشأموا في مواطنهم غالباً والترك غرّبوا أو أيمنوا (أو أن المغول أقرب لسيبريه) . وأكثرهم قد ذابوا وماجوا ببعضهم ثم في شعوب الأرض الذين تسربوا فيها أو غزوها

(وتركنا بعضهم يوميذ يموج فى بعض ونفخ فى الصور فجمعنهم جمعا ) 99- الكهف

ويتضح من الاية الكريمة اختلاط الانساب بين مأجوج وانتشارهم فى الارض حتى قيام الساعة

.فلعل ياجوج وماجوج هم عموماً شعوب أقاصي وأطراف وآفاق الأرض (نحو بوادي وسواحل سيبريه وروسيه وسكندناوه والمحيط القطبي الشمالي).  

ولعل من بلاد يأجوج ومأجوج انساحت قبائل سيبريّة ووسط آسيوية أعرابية مهاجرة عبر القرون الخالية ،ومنذ ما قبل التاريخ سلماً أو غزواً، ماجت بالشعوب السلافية (الصقالبة)، شعوب روسيه وما حولها ،(والسلاف/الصقالبة لا يُعرف لهم أصل).ولعل بلاد يأجوج ومأجوج عموماً أقرب ما كان يمثّلها هو الإتحاد السوفيتي. 



يأجوج ومأجوج فى القران الكريم

جاء ذكر يأجوج ومأجوج فى القران الكريم فى سورة الكهف وسورة الانبياء 

وبتأمل أيات القران الكريم يتضح لنا خروج يأجوج ومأجوج وامتزاج هذه الامة بباقى الامم حتى تقوم الساعة بغير ما أوردة بعض العلماء أن خروج يأجوج ومأجوج هو نهاية العالم وحيئذ تقوم الساعة بينما أوضح القران الكريم ان هذة الامة  عندما يأتي وعد الله باندكاك السدّ الحاجز تُترك الأمم ليختلط بعضها في بعض، ( ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة وحدة ولا يزالون مختلفين) 118- هود

 جاء في الآية 99 سورة الكهف:وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ…، أي يُترك الناس في زمن معين ليختلط بعضهم في بعض، في صيغة موجات، ويحدث الامتزاج بين الشعوب مع احتفاظ كل أمة بهاويتها وعقيدتها وعندما نتأمل الايات فى قصة ذى القرنين يقول الله تعالى (قَالَ هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّي فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاء وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقًّا {98} وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَجَمَعْنَاهُمْ جَمْعًا ) {99} الكهف

وبتأمل الايات نلاحظ هنا وجود ثلاث مراحل تتابعية 

1-        انهيار السد وخروج ياجوج ومأجوج

2-        امتزاج يأجوج ومأجوج فى شعوب أخرى 

3-        جمعهم جميعا يوم البعث والنفخ فى الصور

وبين هذة المراحل المختلفة ألاف السنيين ما بين انهيار السد وخروج يأجوج وحدوث الفساد فى الارض وبين امتزاج الشعوب والامم بعضها ببعض لتستمر مرحلة موج الأمم في بعضها إلى يوم القيامة  (  وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج فى بعض) اى امتزاج يأجوج مع مأجوج ومن ثم اختلتهم ببعض الامم الاخرى

ولفظ تركنا يفيد حتمية وقوع فترة زمنية حتى يتم امتزاج الامم بعضها ببعض بمشيئة الله تعالى ثم لتنتقل البشرية الى المرحلة الاخيرة وهى نفخ الصور وبعث من فى القبور ومنهم أمة يأجوج ومأجوج وباقى الامم التى عاشت على سطح الأرض منذ خلق البشرية  ليفصل الله بينهم يوم القيامة

ومن الادلة  الدالة على أن خروج يأجوج ومأجوج قد خرجو بالفعل حديث عن النبى صلى الله علية وسلم 

جاء في الحديث الشريف أنّ الرسول، صلى الله عليه وسلم، استيقظ من نومهِ فزعاً وقال: ويلٌ للعرب من شرٍّ قد اقترب؛ فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج…، وهذا يشير إلى تزامن بدايات انهيار السدّ مع عصر النبى الكريم أى منذ حوالى 1427 سنة وهذا ماحدث فى يوم الأحد الموافق (4 من صفر 656 هـ- 10 فبراير 1258م)

حين سقطت الخلافة الاسلامية فى العراق  فى أيدى التتار وحدثت المذابح للعرب والذى أوضحة النبى صلى الله علية وسلم حين قال وايل للعرب من شر قد اقترب ولم يقول وايل للبشر أو للناس بل أخص الشر الذى يحدث من يأجوج ومأجوج ( التتار- المغول ) للعرب خاصة وهذا ما يشهدة تاريخ الامة الاسلامية وحين قيل للنبى أنهلك وفينا الصالحين قال نعم اذا كثر الخبث وهذا ما كان من الخلافة العباسية حين انشغلت بطرف الدنيا وأفسدو وذات الخبث فى أوخر العصر العباسى 

وهذا الدليل من الادلة المنطقية والتاريخية على أن يأجوج ومأجوج هم التتار والذى يشهد التاريخ على  المذابح والفساد الذى حدث للعرب والمسلمين 

واذا كنا اليوم نعيش فى عصر الأقمار الصناعية والتى تكشف كل متر على سطح كوكب الارض فهل يعقل ان تكون هناك أمة بهذا العدد الكبير تعيش بالعراء خلف جبال أو أسوار ولم يشعر بهم أحد ,  خاصة اذا علمنا أن الله لم يجعل بينهم وبين الشمس سترا اى انهم يعيشون فى العراء وهذا ماكان من طابع التتار وقد أورد القران الكريم ذالك فى قولة تعالى (حتى اذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا) 90- الكهف

أدلةالربط بين التتار يأجوج والمغول مأجوج

اذا ما  تتبعنا التاريخ وربطنا بين ما جاء بالقران والاحاديث النبوية والامم السابقة  لنكشفت لنا كل الحقائق والاسرار التى ارهقت العلماء والمفكرين  





من هم المغول أو التتار:-



عاش المغول فى الهضبة الاسيوية الشاسعة التى تمتد من أطراف الصين الى أواسط أسيا وتشمل جغرافيتها عددا من خطوط الطول والعرض ولذا تختلف فيها البيئة وأنواع المناخ والتضاريس وتغلب عليها الصفة السهوبية ذات المراعى المتغيرة , ومن ثم احترف المغول الرعى والانتقال فى سرعة هائلة على ظهور الخيل حتى تبدو حركاتهم وراء الرزق زحفا حربيا سريعا ولم ترغب قبائل المغول فى الاستقرار او بناء المدن الكبيرة وغير ذلك من مظاهر الحضارة وهم 

قبائل من الهمج جاءت من خلف سور الصين العظيم أنهت حكم سلالة عريقة وأسست أكبر امبراطورية عرفها العالم امبراطورية الصين كان المقاتلون المغول ينتظرون اللحظة الحاسمة للوثوب خلف سور الصين العظيم وكان زعماؤهم يترقبون منذ سنوات عديدة أثرياء الصين بعيون الطمع والحقد وحين انهارت أسرة تانج ترنحت الصين على حافة الفوضى وجاءت أسرة سنج لتوحد البلاد وكان العصر الذهبى للصين وكان المغول يترقبون ذلك بصبر  وأصبح جنكيز خان أشهر زعمائهم يحلم بحلم انشاء امبراطورية كبيرة تزلزل ذكر أسماها أرجاء الارض ولكى يحقق حلمة عبأ جيشا جرارا بتجنيد كل الذكور الزاميا وحولهم بالتدريب الشاق الى مقاتلين لا يعرفون الخوف ولا الرحمة والفرسان كانوا خيالة مهرة فوق مستوى التصديق وكان الواحد منهم يستطيع رمى السهم من فوق حصانة وهو مسرع فلا يخطىء الهدف تاركا اللجام قابضا على صهوة الجواد بركبتية ( وهنا نتذكر قول النبى صلى الله علية وسلم حين قال فى يأجوج ومأجوج لا يدان لاحد بقاتلهم )

وقد وصف الرحالة ماركو بولو فى كتابة عن مملكة التتار انهم كانوا يسكنون فى اقليمين شماليين..دون أن تكون لهم مساكن ثابته..ويعيشون فى العراء كما وصف ماركو عادات التتار وجيوشهم.. يقول: سأزيدكم بيانا عن التتار.لا يقيمون بأرض واحدة أبدا, مع اقتراب الشتاء,ينتقلون الى المناطق الدافئة, وفى الصيف ينتجعون المواقع الباردة فى الجبال. خيامهم مصنوعة من قضبان مغطاة باللباد, ونظرا لكونها مستديرة, وتوضع مع بعضها على صورة لطيفة ,فهم يستطيعون جمعها فى حزمة واحدة, يحملونها معهم فى هجراتهم على ضرب من العربة له أربع عجلات.

ولديهم أيضا نوع ممتاز من المركبات ذات العجلتين, وهى مغطاة باللباد, تحمى من يستقلونها من البلل. وهذه كلها تجرها الثيران والجمال.

النساء يتولن شئونهم التجارية, لأن الرجال للصيد والتصقر وكل ما يتعلق بالحرب, ولديهم خير ما فى العالم من صقور وكلاب.

وهم يقتصرون تماما فى طعامهم على اللحم واللبن, ويصنعون من لبن الأفراس نبيذا. ولا يبرز نساءهم فى العالم أحد من النساء بما فيهن من عفة واحتشام فى الخلق, ولا فى حب أزواجهن وأداء واجباتهن نحوهم.ونتيجة لكثرة الزوجات (عشرة أو عشرين) الذرية أكثر وفرة من أى شعب آخر..والزوجة الأولى هى صاحبة الامتياز الأعلى, وتعد أكثرهن شرعية.

وأسلحتهم القسى والقضبان (الدبابيس) الحديدية والحراب.والقوس هو سلاحهم الأساسى, ويجيدون استخدامه, ومنذ نعومة أظفارهم يدربون الأطفال عليه. وقد عرف عنهم قوة التحمل, فالرجال تبقى على صهوة الخيل ليومين ولسلتين دون ترجل, ولا يأكلون الا شرب اللبن ولمدة شهر كامل , لو دعت الضرورة لذلك. كما يتميزون بطاعة الرؤوساء, مع شجاعة فى المعارك وهم قساة القلوب. 

عن جيوش التتار ونظام زحفهم.. يزحف القائد فى أية حملة من قوة أفراد لا تقل عن مائة الف راكب. ضابط لكل عشرة رجال, وآخر لكل مائة, وآخر لكل الف وعشرة آلاف.

عندما يتقدم الجيش, يرسلون كوكبة رجال تتقدمه مسيرة يومين, كما توضع فصائل فى الجانبين وفى المؤخرة, منعا لهجوم مفاجىء.

اذا كانت المهمة بعيدة, لا يحملون الا الشىء القليل. ولكل رجل ثمانية عشر حصانا, مزودون بخيام صغيرة مصنوعة من اللباد. فى استطاعتهم الزحف عشرة أيام بغير تجهيز أطعمة, يعيشون على دم ماشيتهم أو خيولهم, وأحيانا يحتفظون باللبن معهم. 

عند بدء المعارك, لا يتقدمون للاشتباك مع الأعداء, بل يظلون يحومون حولهم, ويطلقون السهام من كل جانب المرة بعد المرة, وأحيانا يتظاهرون بالفرار. فيظن الخصم بالانتصار, وفجأة يتجدد القتال الحقيقى بعد أن تهيأ التتار للخصم, وهمد الخصم. ويعرف عنهم حسن تدريبهم لخيولهم الى درجة عالية, وهو ما يحقق لهم الانتصار.



 وكان جنكيز خان يشرف على تدريب الجيش ويقودة بنفسه وكان لة جواسيس ينتشرون فى أقصى الارض

 وحين أخبرة جواسيسة بضعف أسرة سنج فى الصين قاد قواته فى هجوم عنيف على سور الصين العظيم وقهر المدافعين عنه وعبرة مقتحما حدود الصين الشمالية وأسقط المملكة ودخل بكين عام 1215م وعمره حوالى 53 سنة وكانت هذة بداية  الاستعمار المغوالى ومضى فى طريقة الى التوسع الاستعمارى بشراهة وزحف الجيش المغولى بسرعة مخيفة ناشرا الخراب والدمار ليطوى أراضى أسيا الوسطى واندفع نحو أراضى روسيا يدمر المدينة تلو الاخرى ويسويها بالارض حتى شيدو أقوى وأشرس امبراطورية فى العالم تمتد من كانتون شرقا الى شواطىء الدانوب غربا وجنوبا حتى مصب الدجلة والفرات واتخذو كركوم عاصمة لهم , ثم تحول جنكيز خان  بعد ذلك الى اخضاع القبائل المغولية التى فرت من قبتضه أبان عملية الاخضاع التى قام بها سابقا لتوحيد دولة المغول وتعقب هذة القبائل الى بلاد الدولة الخوارزمية فى تركستان والى الاطراف الشرقية من ايران ,

وحكم الدولة الخوارزمية وقتذاك السلطان علاء الدين محمد الخوارزم شاه واتبع جنكيز خان وسائل وحشية مغولية فى حروبة فى بلاد الدولة الخوارزمية فى اقليم ما وراء النهر ولقيت بخارى وغيرها من المراكز الاسلامية ابشع الوان الدمار اذ اتخذ التتار من المساجد اسطبلات لخيولهم وقامو بتدنيس بيوت الله , وفر علاء الدين خوارزم شاه الى احدى جزائر بحر قزوين وتوفى هناك حزنا على ما أحل ببلاد المسلمين من خراب ودمار وكوارث فادحة 

وروى المؤرخ ابن الآثير حادثة دالة على مبلغ ما نزل بالناس من رعب وانهيار أمام الجيوش المغولية , وهى أن المغولى يدخل القرية من القرى وبها جمع كثير من الناس فلا يزال يقتلهم واحدا بعد الواحد , لا يتجاسر أحد أن يمد يده الى ذلك الفارس وان مغولى منهم اخذ رجلا مسلم ولم يكن مع التترى ما يقتلة به , فقال له ضع رأسك على الارض ولا تبرح فوضع رأسه على الارض ومضى التترى فأحضر سيفا وقتله به 

ثم زحف المغول نحو إيران بعد تدمير خوارزم بقيادة حفيد جنكيز خان قبلاى هولاكو حيث قضى اولا على قلاع طائفة الإسماعيلية ومدنهم مثل قلعة الموت ولم يكن بايران سوى مقاومة أولئك الإسماعيلية وبذالك تفرغ هولاكو  

, بالتهام دولة الخلافة العباسية فى بغداد (بعد حوالى 400سنة من سيادتها على المنطقة ومناطق عديدة بالعالم). فكانت سببا فى تغيير خريطة العالم, فضلا عن العديد من الظواهر الاقتصادية والسياسية. أدعى  انهم قوم حرب..عرفوا أسرار الحرب النفسية, وفنون الحرب من حيث الزمان والمكان. فقد كانوا يرسلون الجواسيس والعملاء الى المناطق المستهدفة لعدد من الأغراض, منها الاستطلاع, واحباط الروح المعنوية قبل مواجهتهم فعليا بترويج الشائعات والأخبار المبالغ فيها والكاذبة. ليس أدل على ذلك من واقعة سقوط بغداد , مقر الخلافة..حيث كانت المعركة الأولى ليوم واحد بل لنهار يوم واحد, تركوا بعده المشاعل والخيام ,وعادوا أدراجهم فى ظلمة الليل. فظن الجميع أنه الانتصار المبين, ليعود التتار بعد سنة واحدة, وقد فعل العملاء فعلتهم طوال السنة, بينما سرح الخليفة رجال جيشه ,ظنا منه أنه لا عودة للتتار ثانية, حتى أن كتب التاريخ وصفت أحوال الجنود المسرحين كما الشحاذين فى الأسواق, وحالة قصر الخلافة بالتسيب والانشغال بأمور المشاحنات العائلية. ووقعت الواقعة دون أدنى مقاومة تذكر, وأعدم الخليفة وأهل بيته ورجاله علنا, وقالوا أن الدم وصل الى الركب امعانا فى وصف شراسة وفظاظة القوات الغازية..(غير واقعة هدم مكتبة بغداد, والقاء الكتب فى النهر حتى سد مجراه).







لذا وجب علينا اليوم إعادة النظر والتحليل فى ظل كل المتغيرات التى تمر بنا فى هذا الزمن المتأخر من تاريخ البشرية 


فان أخطاءات فمن نفسي وان أصابت فهو  من عند الله تعالى وسبحان الله لا علم لنا إلا معلمنا ولا أريد جزاء ولا شكورا وما توفيقي إلا بالله علية توكلنا وهو رب العرش العظيم








يأجوج ومأجوج فى الحضارات القديمة





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهُم مِّن كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنسِلُونَ {96} وَاقْتَرَبَ الْوَعْدُ الْحَقُّ فَإِذَا هِيَ شَاخِصَةٌ أَبْصَارُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا قَدْ كُنَّا فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ هَذَا بَلْ كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ {97} الأنبياء



ياجوج وماجوج اسمان لمنطقتين وشعبيهما ذكرا بالقرآن الكريم.وقد ورد اسم ماجوج بالتوراة (تكوين: 10/2): [ سَامٍ وَحَامٍ وَيَافَثَ أَبْنَاءِ نُوحٍ،.. أَبْنَاءُ يَافَثَ: جُومَرُ وَمَاجُوجُ ..]، كما ورد تفصيل بسفر حزقيال (إصحاحي: 38،39 ) ،وجاء ذكر ياجوج بصيغة (جوج) ويبدو كقائد ،و(ماجوج) كأرض أو شعب:[

وقد يدل الاسمان (يأجوج ومأجوج) على بوادي وسهول قارة آسيه برمتها [

وقد تبدو كلمة مغول قريبة لفظياً من الصيغة القرآنية ماجوج ،التي قد تكون متعلّقة بالماء (موج ) وبالقاموس [ مُجاجُ المُزْنِ: المَطَرُ] ،لعله نسبة لسكنهم الشمال والشرق عند الثلوج والجليد بسيبيريه ومنشوريه وشمال غرب الصين،أو نحو المحيطين الهادي والقطبي (وربما نحو كل سواحل المحيط القطبي الشمالي). وكذلك يأجوج إما من نحو الماء  [اللسان: الأُجاج : الماءُ الملح، الشديد الملوحة كما جاء بالقران ( ملح أجاج) 

]وياجوج قد تكون بادية الصين الغربية وأواسط آسيه ووسط وغرب سيبريه والسهول الشمالية خاصة لبحر قزوين والبحر الأسود حتى جنوب وشرق روسيه (ولعل عمق ياجوج ولبّها هو بلاد تركستان الطبيعية الممتدة من صحراء المغول حتى بحر قزوين أو البحر الأسود،وكذلك غرب سيبريه). وكانت توجد قبيلة شمال بلاد منغولية تسمّى ياكوت (شمال شرق سيبريه)، ولعلها قريبة لفظياً من ياجوج، ولعل مثله الأيغور (واسمهم الأقدم Yuechi) وهم ترك (بشمال غرب الصين). فلعل يأجوج (أعراب شمال غرب آسيه؟) هم نواة الشعوب التركية [والترك مازالوا غالبية معظم وسط آسيه] ومن على شاكلتهم . ولعل منهم القرغيز والقوقاز والقبجاق والخزر (وقد يُسمّى بحر قزوين ببحر الخزر) والغُزّ (الأوغوز) والغزنويين والسلاجقة والخوارزمة والمماليك والعثمانيين والكومان والتركمان والقزق والشركس والأبخاز والمجر (لغة في مصر/مضر)، ولعل منهم كذلك الدول الإسلامية اليوم بتركستان وغيرها مثل : اذربيجان واوزبكستان وكازاخستان والشيشان وتركيه والطاجيك وتركمانستان وقرغيزستان وبعض أفغانستان]. 

ولعل مأجوج (أعراب شمال شرق آسيه؟) هم نواة الشعوب المغولية (قبائل متناثرة أصلها مناطق منغوليه ومنشوريه وسيبريه) ومن على شاكلتهم،مثل [بعض التتار]وبعض منشوريه وبعض الصين وغيرهم .والمغول عموماً ممزوجون امتزاجاً شديداً مع كثير من الأتراك،ولغات الترك والمغول تنتمي لمجموعة لغوية واحدة (لغات آلتاي)،فأظن الفاصل البسيط هو أن المغول شرّقوا أو أشأموا في مواطنهم غالباً والترك غرّبوا أو أيمنوا (أو أن المغول أقرب لسيبريه) . وأكثرهم قد ذابوا وماجوا ببعضهم ثم في شعوب الأرض الذين تسربوا فيها أو غزوها

(وتركنا بعضهم يوميذ يموج فى بعض ونفخ فى الصور فجمعنهم جمعا ) 99- الكهف

ويتضح من الاية الكريمة اختلاط الانساب بين مأجوج وانتشارهم فى الارض حتى قيام الساعة

.فلعل ياجوج وماجوج هم عموماً شعوب أقاصي وأطراف وآفاق الأرض (نحو بوادي وسواحل سيبريه وروسيه وسكندناوه والمحيط القطبي الشمالي).  

ولعل من بلاد يأجوج ومأجوج انساحت قبائل سيبريّة ووسط آسيوية أعرابية مهاجرة عبر القرون الخالية ،ومنذ ما قبل التاريخ سلماً أو غزواً، ماجت بالشعوب السلافية (الصقالبة)، شعوب روسيه وما حولها ،(والسلاف/الصقالبة لا يُعرف لهم أصل).ولعل بلاد يأجوج ومأجوج عموماً أقرب ما كان يمثّلها هو الإتحاد السوفيتي. 



يأجوج ومأجوج فى القران الكريم

جاء ذكر يأجوج ومأجوج فى القران الكريم فى سورة الكهف وسورة الانبياء 

وبتأمل أيات القران الكريم يتضح لنا خروج يأجوج ومأجوج وامتزاج هذه الامة بباقى الامم حتى تقوم الساعة بغير ما أوردة بعض العلماء أن خروج يأجوج ومأجوج هو نهاية العالم وحيئذ تقوم الساعة بينما أوضح القران الكريم ان هذة الامة  عندما يأتي وعد الله باندكاك السدّ الحاجز تُترك الأمم ليختلط بعضها في بعض، ( ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة وحدة ولا يزالون مختلفين) 118- هود

 جاء في الآية 99 سورة الكهف:وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ…، أي يُترك الناس في زمن معين ليختلط بعضهم في بعض، في صيغة موجات، ويحدث الامتزاج بين الشعوب مع احتفاظ كل أمة بهاويتها وعقيدتها وعندما نتأمل الايات فى قصة ذى القرنين يقول الله تعالى (قَالَ هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّي فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاء وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقًّا {98} وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ وَنُفِخَ فِي الصُّورِ فَجَمَعْنَاهُمْ جَمْعًا ) {99} الكهف

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي سيد
صاحب المقال ينطبق عليه القول " لا تنهوا عن قول و تأتوا بمثلة " 
لقد فعل ما فعله الغير , لا دليل فيما أتى به على شيء , و مثال ذلك
كيف له أن يؤكد أن القرآن قال أن يأجوج و مأجوج بشر ... أين تحديدا ورد هذا في القرآن ... 
من قال أنهم بشر هم البشر و لم يأتي ما ذلك في القرآن بتاتا.
كيف له أن يقول أن بعضهم يموج في بعض , أ، هذا يعني إختلاط الأنساب ...؟؟؟؟
لقد وصل لنتيجة مبنيى على كلمات كلها ليست يقينا ... ربما , لعل ......
و على أي حال لو كان يأجوج و مأجوج بشر و كانوا خرجوا و نحن المسلمين لم ندرك هذا أو لدينا شك في هذا ...؟؟؟
هذا هو أصل السخرية منا و من عقولنا .....
ما جاء به صاحب القول هو كالذي جاء به أهل الكتاب و الذي يستند على تشابه القول إبتغاء تأويله ....
و نحن نتكلم على كتاب ليس عادي أنه كتاب الله , القرآن الكريم , لذا يجب أن نحزر تشابه القول إبتغاء التأويل ....
القرآن كتاب حق و حقائق و التدبر لا يأتي بأن نأخذ المتشابه من القول و نبني عليه .....
لو صح أن ما أتيت به بأن البراكين هي يأجوج و مأجوج ... فلقد بحثته من جهة لفظية فوجده متوافق , و من جه علمية و جدته متوافق و من جه تاريخية فوجدتة متوافق , و أيضا متوافق مع أحاديث رسلونا الحبيب ....
و كما أشرت في بداية بحثي أنني أتلافي سرد أو نقض ما هو متداول عن يأجوج و مأجوج لأنه كثير و لأنه غير منتطقي في الأساس .... و لا أبني صحة كلامة على عدم صحة كلام الغير ... و لكن أبني صحة كلامي على صدق ما أوردته ...
و لي مشاركة أخيرة أورتها في إسلام أون لاين و جدت و بشكل مباشر حقائق لفظية و علمية تؤكد صدق ما فكرت فيه ...
و على أي حال إقترب الوعد الحق و لإقترب خروج يأجوج و مأجوج .
دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / غريب الدار
أنا معك فى كل ما قلته ولكن الأمانة جعلتنى أنقل الموضوع حتى يتسع لكل الأراء . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا لك أخي سيد على ردودك الطيبة
و بارك الله فيك و في أمثالك
نعم أخي الآراء كثيرة و أكثر من يحويها موضوع 
و ليس غرضي في الأساس مناقشة الأراء المطروحة بالخصوص و مع أنه يهمني ضحدها و لكن هذا يحتاج جهد و وقت و قد لا يكون بفائدة
لذا فطرحي للموضوع لا أعتمد فيه على ضحد السائد بقد ما هدفي إظهار الحق 
و أدعوا الله أن أكون مصيب في ذلك
سألتني أختي منتهى فيما سبق عن الدجال
و لي فيه رأي و إن كان غير قطعي
فهل تطرق أحد له أم أفرد له موضوع منفصل
دمتم بخير

----------


## منتهى الروح

> شكرا لك أخي سيد على ردودك الطيبة
> و بارك الله فيك و في أمثالك
> نعم أخي الآراء كثيرة و أكثر من يحويها موضوع 
> و ليس غرضي في الأساس مناقشة الأراء المطروحة بالخصوص و مع أنه يهمني ضحدها و لكن هذا يحتاج جهد و وقت و قد لا يكون بفائدة
> لذا فطرحي للموضوع لا أعتمد فيه على ضحد السائد بقد ما هدفي إظهار الحق 
> و أدعوا الله أن أكون مصيب في ذلك
> سألتني أختي منتهى فيما سبق عن الدجال
> و لي فيه رأي و إن كان غير قطعي
> فهل تطرق أحد له أم أفرد له موضوع منفصل
> دمتم بخير


سلام الله عليك  استاذي غريب الدار 
مازلت انتظر الصوره يا استاذي دنتا نستني خالص واقصد بالصوره pictures  انا قولت حرام يتعب بس يلا عوزاك تتعب وتعملي شرح تفصيلي وتوضيحي وبالألوان   كمان  تلميذه بليده تعمل ايه  :Roll2: 

وبخصوص الدجااال ننتظر اطروحتك بفارغ الصبر وحتى لو تطرق لها عضو اخر زيادة الخير خيريين بس اعتقد دائما ماتكون اطروحاتك متميزه مش زي اي حد  ::no2:: 

لك خالص التقدير

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا لك أختي منتهى 
بإذن الله سوف ألخص ما فكرت فيه بخصوص الدجال في كام سطر و أضعهم هنا 
و لكن للأمانه هذا ما فكرت فيه و ليس قطعا و جل من لا يخطأ 
بإذن الله لي عودة
و الحمد لله على سلامتك و عودتك و أتمنى من جميع من غاب عنا العودة
بآرائهم و أفكارهم القيمة
تحياتي لكم جميعا
دمتم

----------


## غريب الدار

المسيح الدجال - المسيخ الدجال 
من هو ؟ و كيف هو؟ و متى هو ؟
لماذا المسيح الدجال يسمى   Anti Christ أو معكوس المسيح

نجد أن الاسم  " المسيح " مقرون بالمسيحية و ليس بالإسلام أو البشر أو خلافة ( البعض رجح أن يكون المقصود بالمسيح أنه ممسوح أحد العينين).

معتقد ظهور الدجال هو معتقد مسيحي في الأساس (باعتبارها في نظرهم أن المسيحية هي الدين الخاتم و دين الخلاص ......), و يقترن عندهم ظهور الدجال مع انحراف البشر عن مبادئ المسيحية  , حيث يتبع عموم البشر شخص يروج لمبادئ معاكسة لديانتهم المسيحية و يعتقدون أن المسيح سوف يعود لعقاب هذا الدجال المسمى عندهم معكوس المسيح و لكي ينصر من صبر على الدين المسيحي و مبدأ الخلاص ....

و لقد أستغل البعض معتقد عودة المسيح استغلالا لصالحهم بأن وضعوا شرطا أساسيا بأن يعود بين اليهود في البلاد المقدسة و عليه سعى من يؤمن بهذا المعتقد على توطيد فلسطين لتكون وطنا لليهود ....

و لكن معتقد الدجال و عودة المسيح ليسا حكرا على المسيحيين بل يشاركهم في هذا المعتقد شريحة كبيرة حتى من المسلمين و ذلك استنادا على بعض الأحاديث و كتابات الأولين و أن كانت في تفاصيلها تحوي أحداث مغايرة لمعتقدات المسيحية....

ليس كل المسلمين يعتقدون بعودة المسيح و ظهور الدجال و كذلك ليس جميع أهل الكتاب يؤمنون بذلك ... و بين مؤيد للمعتقد و عدم ذلك , أبدى كل طرف دلائله و إثباتاته ....

و يمكن لنا النظر إلى الموضوع  من عدة جوانب:

أولا نذكر جيدا قول أبو بكر الصديق و الذي سمي صديق لأنه صدق بما روي عن رسولنا الحبيب بما يخص الإسراء و المعراج و لكن كان تصديقه مشروط و نعلم ذلك جيدا فلقد قال " إن كان رسولنا الحبيب قال هذا فلقد صدق "...

نعلم جيدا أن الأولين قد اجتهدوا لتنقيح و تصحيح الأحاديث النبوية , و ذلك حرصا منهم أن لا ينسب لرسولنا الحبيب كلام لم يقله و ذلك أن من حدث عن رسولنا الحبيب كذبا متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ..... و هذا ما يجعل بعض علماء الحديث لا يكتفون بمجهود الأولين بل و حرصا منهم على تصفيه الأحاديث مما قد يكون قد علق بها من كلمات أو معاني لم يقلها رسولنا الحبيب و لم يعنها و لم ينتبه لها الأولين و الكمال لله....

و ليس في ذلك إقلال أو تهجم على جهد الأولين و لكنه هو استمرار لدورهم و إخلاصا للنية و ما وصلنا هو صحيح ما لم يتم إثبات عكس ذلك,  و أيضا ما وصلنا ليس منزه و هو تجميع بشر... و حرصا و خوفا من أن من حدث عن رسولنا الحبيب كذبا متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار... التعمد غير موجود و لكن تنزيه كل ما وصلنا باعتباره صحيح هو أيضا ليس صحيح بل هو عكس نصح ربنا لنا جميعا بأن لا نزكي أنفسنا و أنه أعلم بمن أتقى .......

و أكتفي بهذا و أترك تفاصيل ذلك لعلماء اللغة و الحديث و الذين هم مطالبين لأن ينفعونا بعلمهم و إلا لكان عليهم و ليس لهم ....

من هذا المبدأ فلا أنفي أنه قد يكون هناك قدوم للدجال و لكني لا أستطيع أن أؤكد ذلك , فمن جهة عرفت البشرية العديد من الدجالين و مازالت و سيستمر ذلك ليوم قيام الساعة ... و حسب ما قرأت عن الدجال و مقارنة بالدجالين و الجبابرة ممن عرفنا من البشر , و بمقارنة الصفات المنسوبة للمسيح الدجال جد بسيطة بالنسبة لهؤلاء , بل نراه تلميذ في مدرستهم و التي هم أساتذتها ...
أين الدجال من "فرعون " و " هامان " و " قارون " و " أبو جهل " و " أبو لهب " و " الأسكندر" و " نيرون " و " هتلر " و " إستالين" و " شارون " ............

جبابرة و راء جبابرة و أفعالهم و أخبارهم تفوق الأفعال المنسوبة للدجال  .... و مع ذلك ...

لدجال آخر الزمان (كما وصلنا) صفات معينه بأن يكون أعور و أن يخدع الناس بأمور يعتقدوا أنها حقيقة و لكنها غير ذلك....قد يكون أصل الخبر صحيح و أنه من علامات آخر الزمان و لكن ليست التفاصيل كما تخيلها الأولون , و قد نكون في آخر الزمان و قد يكون مازال للدنيا نفس ... و لكن قد لا يكون بشر و قد يكون.....

ما هو الشيء الأعور الخادع و الذي ينجر و يصدقه عدد كبير من البشر في زماننا هذا ...

لقد وجدت رابط و ليس بالضرورة أن يكون رابطا صحيحا و لكنني

متفكها كنت أرى بعض المقربين ينجذبون و بقوه لموقف تمثيلي ما فيفرحون و يبكون ... فكنت أمازحهم بأن هذا ليس إلا تمثيل و ليس حقيقي . إنه فقط تمثيل  ......

و بالرغم من معرفة البشر بأن الأفلام و المسلسلات تمثيل و ليست حقيقية إلا أنهم يتمتعون بمشاهدتها و تؤثر بهم تأثيرا بليغا لدرجة إدمان البعض على الأفلام و المسلسلات ... الهندية , الكاو بوي , الرومانسي , الخيال العلمي , الفكاهي , الدرامي , الحرب , الرعب .....

هي أعمال متنوعة قد يكون بعضها قصص حقيقية واقعية و لكنها تصاغ بشكل جذاب ممتع حتى ينشد له المشاهدين .....

الرابط وجدته بأن التصوير و العرض أساسة عين واحدة سواء أكان عدسة أو شاشة عرض أو تلفاز .... فالعور موجود ....

الرابط الثاني أن القصص بالرغم من الإبداع في إظهارها بأنها حقيقة إلا أنها ليست كذلك , بل و أصبحت وسيلة لنقل الأخبار و الأحداث أسرع  نشرا من الصحف و الكتب , فالخبر عبر لحظات ينتقل من أقصى الأرض لأقصاها و قد يكون الخبر حقيقي و قد يكون ملفقا و الناس تصدق و تكذب ..... فلقد تقلصت المسافات 

الرابط الثالث انجذاب البشر بكل الفئات و الأعمار, فكل فئة هناك ما يناسبها و هناك تنوع كير جدا في المواد المطروحة , و أصبح البعض يصدق ما يسمع و يرى حتى و إن كان غير منطقي و حتى و إن كان كذب و دجل واضح ... بل يجد العديد من البشر متعة للخروج من الواقع للوهم و الخيال في قصص رومانسية أو خيالية .... و أصبحت المعروض ليس فقط للمتعة و التسلية بل أصبح المعروض يوجه و يزرع و يحصد و كل ذلك عن بعد و في لحظات ...

الرابط الرابع التصوير و الخدع تجل من يشاهد أحدهم ينقسم نصفين و يموت ثم يرجع حي يرزق .... و أكثر من هذا ... إنها السينما و الخدع التصويرية ... وحوش و خرافات ... و خيال.

حسب ما أرجح أن الدجال إن كان حقيقة فهو ليس إلا العدسة و الشاشة و ما بينهما من تأليف و إنتاج و إخراج و ماكياج و ديكورات و مؤثرات ......... 

مع التنويه لأن هذه التقنيات هي تقنيات حديثة و مهمة لحياتنا و مثلها مثل أي شيء يمكن أن يكون مفيد و ممكن أن يكون مضيعة للوقت و الجهد و المال .... بل هي من دلائل تطورنا و أحد أهم أدوات حياتنا التي لا نستغني عنها ....

لولا تقنية العدسة و الشاشة لما كان التنوير و الصحافة المرئية و الإخبارية و البرامج الوثائقية و الدينية و الترفيهية الهادفة .....

و لولا الكمبيوتر و المحاكاة  لما تطورنا في كل علوم الحياة من طب و هندسة .......

إذن العدسة و الشاشة هي وسيلة تثقيف و توعية لمن أراد و وسيلة مضيعة للوقت و إلهاء و دجل لمن أراد ....

المهم إنه لو كان تفكيري صحيح فلقد مر على التصوير ... عشرات السنون .... أكثر من أربعون سنة ..... 

لقد أقترب الوعد الحق و كل يوم يمضي يقربنا منه يوما فما بالنا بعشرات السنين .....

هذا ما فكرت به و بشكل مختصر 
دمتم

----------


## غريب الدار

http://www.sgs.org.sa/arabic/index.c...&sub=102&page=

----------


## engmmw

السلام عليكم 

اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك و اعانك على بحثك

و انا  من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع الغير عادى و الذى نسيه كثير من الناس بل و اطمانوا له تمام الاطمئنان حتى تجد الحديث عن الساعة لا يكاد يبدا بين اناس تتكلم فى الدين حتى تجد من يقول لك (هو المهدى لسه طلع؟ طاب المسيح الدجال فين ؟ طب ياجوج و ماجوج فين ؟)

 و كان الناس قد نسيت ان من مات قامت قيامته و لكن هل نسى الناس ان الله سبحانة و تعالى قال (لا تاتيهم إلا بغتة) 

الناس فى هذا الزمان نسوا و امنوا من العذاب كما لم يفعل احد من هذة الامة من قبل 

و الدليل على ما اقولة من الممكن مراجعة كتاب البداية و النهاية فى حادث 654 سنة هجريه




> وفي صفحة من صفحات التاريخ يقص علينا الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله نبأ حادثتين كونيتين وقعت إحداهما في بغداد ووقعت الأخرى بالمدينة النبوية ويوصف الرواة مع الحادثتين آثار الدمار وحجم الهلع والأهم موقف المؤمنين تجاه الأحداث الجارية ويقول: في أحداث سنة أربع وخمسين وستمائة " 654 " للهجرة أصاب بغداد غرق عظيم حتى طفح الماء من أعلى أسوار بغداد إليها، وغرق كثير منها،ودخل الماء دار الخلافة وسط البلد، وانهدمت دار الوزير وثلاثمائة وثمانون داراً، وانهدم مخزون الخليفة، وهلك من خزانة السلاح شيء كثير وأشرف الناس على الهلاك، وعادت السفن تدخل إلى وسط البلدة، وتخترق أزقة بغداد.
> 
> وأما المدينة فقد جرى فيها أمر عظيم، فلما كان بتاريخ الثالث من جمادى الآخرة ليلة الأربعاء،و من قبلها بيومين عاد الناس يسمعون صوتاً مثل صوت الرعد فانزعج لها الناس كلهم وانتبهوا من مراقدهم، وضج الناس بالاستغفار إلى الله وفزعوا إلى المسجد وصلوا فيه، وتمت ترجف بالناس ساعة بعد ساعة إلى الصبح، وذلك اليوم كله وليلة الخميس كلها وليلة الجمعة، وصبح يوم الجمعة ارتجت الأرض رجة قوية إلى أن اضطرب منار المسجد بعضه ببعض، وسمع لسقف المسجد صرير عظيم وأشفق الناس من ذنوبهم، وسكتت الزلزلة بعد صبح يوم الجمعة إلى قبل الظهر، ثم ظهرت عندنا بالحرة وراء قريضة من الصبح إلى الظهر نار عظيمة تنفجر من الأرض، فارتاع الناس لها روعة عظيمة، ثم ظهر لها دخان عظيم في السماء يتعقد حتى يبقى كالسحاب الأبيض، ثم ظهرت النار لها ألسن تصعد في الهواء إلى السماء حمراء كأنها القلعة وعظمت وفزع الناس إلى المسجد النبوي، وكشفوا رؤوسهم وأقروا بذنوبهم وابتهلوا إلى الله تعالى، وأتى الناس إلى المسجد من كل فج، وخرج النساء من البيوت والصبيان، واجتمعوا كلهم وأخلصوا إلى الله وغطت حمرة الناس السماء كلها حتى بقي الناس في مثل ضوء القمر، وبقيت السماء كالعلقة وأيقن الناس بالهلاك أو العذاب، وبات الناس تلك الليلة بين مصُل وتالٍ للقرآن وراكع وساجد، وداعٍ لله عز وجل، ومتنصل من ذنوبه ومستغفرا، ولزمت النار مكانها وتناقص تضاعفها ولهيبها، وصعد الفقيه والقاضي إلى الأمير يعضونه فطرح المكس وأعتق مماليكه وعبيده، ورد علينا كل مالنا تحت يده، وعلى غيرنا.. وبقيت النار على حالها وهي كالجبل العظيم أياماً ثم سالت سيلاً إلى وادي أجلين تنحدر مع الوادي، والحجارة معها تتحرك حتى كادت تقارب حرة العريص، ثم سكنت ووقفت أياماً ثم عادت ترمي بحجارة خلفها وأمامها حتى بنت جبلين.
> 
> 
> 
> أيها المسلمون: بقي أن نقول ما هو موقفنا نحن تجاه هذه الأحداث والزلازل والأعاصير ونحوها من آيات الله؟



  و وددت لو كان فى الامكان التحاور الشفهى بهذا الموضوع فانا لى رؤى كثيرة جدا فى هذا الموضوع و لكن للاسف كلها غير مكتوبة و كنت اود ان اطرحها عليك فهى تتوافق مع بحثك و لكن بشكل غير مباشر و إذا كان التحاور غير وارد لبعد المسافة فساحاول طرع الموضوع و كتابتة و بيان وجهة نظرى فى بعض نقاط موضوعك حتى يتسنى لنا إستكمال بحث لا اريد بة سوى وجه الله تعالى 

فان اقتنعت بنظرياتى فلك الحق فى نقلها و وضعها فى مواضيعك و الله الموفق

 و ختاما اختم بهذا الفيديو الذى يشرح لنا وضع حالة *بحيرة طبارية* التى قال الرسول صلى الله علية و سلم انها ستجف فى يوم من الايام نتيجة ان ياجوج و ماجوج سيشربونها

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvYJefTW29A[/ame]

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفاضل
شكرا على إهتمامك و تستطيع من خلال اليو تيوب طرح ما تريد طرحة 
و ليس المقصد مكسب مادي و لا شخصي
و إن كان هناك فائدة فيكون بالتذكير فقط و التي لا تنفع إلا المؤمنين , مصداق لأمر الله بأن نذكر و أن الذكرى تفع المؤمنين
و أما من لا يريد أن يتذكر فهو لا يؤمن إلا بوجوده الذي هي لحظات تتلاشى مع الزمن و تمضي فلا يجد مما جمع شيء

لكل شيء نهاية كما له بداية , و كم من بدايات إنتهت و كم من بدايات لم تبدأ بعد ... و لا للتشاؤم و لا للجمود و لا شيء إلا التذكر أن النهاية قد تكون على حين غفله و كم من غفلات أنهت بدايات ...

نهاية الحياة الدنيا الله وحدة أعلم متى تكون و لكن ستكون ساعة ما ... و من لا يؤمن بها يتشائم من سماع أخبارها ...
هناك صغار  لم يكبروا و هناك شباب لم يتزوجوا و هناك شيوخ مازال مكتوب لهم رزق 
نتمنى للجميع السلامة في الدنيا و الآخرة و أن يعيشوا حياتهم كلها إلا آخر نفس في سعادة و راحة بال و الأهم أن يكون الله راضي عنا جميعا ...
اللهم آمين

----------


## علاء فرج

> يقال أنهم بشر أو كائنات شرسة ! و يقال أنهم فقط رمز للشر ! و لكن علمهم عند الله . 
> 
> السؤال الآخر هل أخبرنا القرءان بأنهم بشر أو كائنات ؟ هل أخبرنا رسولنا الصادق الأمين بأنهم بشــر أو كائنات؟ نرى في الآيات ذكر كلمة "قوم" جاءت لوصف السكان في الغرب و الشرق و من هم دون السدين أما يأجوج و مأجوج فلقد وصفوا بأنهم مفسدون في الأرض و لم يشر القران أنهم "قوم" . ماذا يحتمل هــذا ؟ . الإجابة: يحتمل أنهم ليسوا بشــر. لقد وصف سكان تلك المنطقة الشيء الذي يفسد أرضهم بأنة يأجوج و مأجوج


الاستاذ الفاضل غريب الدار
شكرا لبحثك وقد اطلعت عليه ومن الواضح انك قد حاولت فيه نفى بشرية يأجوج و مأجوج وجعلتهم سائل من الماء و النار وأسمح لى ان الاحاديث النبوية لتتعارض تماما مع ما توصلت اليه .




> ( سَيُوقِدُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ، مِنْ قِسِيِّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ وَنُشَّابِهِمْ وَأَتْرِسَتِهِمْ، سَبْعَ سِنِينَ


." 
والقسى و النشاب من ادوات القتال القديمة وطبعا لا يستخدمها غير البشر وليس السوائل




> عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ عن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال: (‏ ‏إن‏ يأجوج ‏ ومأجوج ‏ ‏ليحفرون ‏ ‏السد كل يوم حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي عليهم ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا فيعودون إليه كأشد ما كان حتى إذا بلغت مدتهم وأراد ‏ ‏الله عز وجل أن يبعثهم إلى الناس حفروا حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي عليهم ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا إن شاء الله ‏ ‏ويستثني ‏ ‏فيعودون إليه وهو كهيئته حين تركوه فيحفرونه ويخرجون على الناس فينشفون المياه ويتحصن الناس منهم في حصونهم فيرمون بسهامهم إلى السماء فترجع وعليها كهيئة الدم فيقولون قهرنا أهل الأرض وعلونا أهل السماء فيبعث الله عليهم ‏ ‏نغفا ‏ ‏في أقفائهم فيقتلهم بها فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏والذي نفس ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏بيده إن دواب الأرض لتسمن شكرا من لحومهم ودمائهم)، رواه أحمد


وفى ذلك الحديث ما يدل على انهم يتحدثون سويا و يبصرون ويمرضون مما يعنى ان ما يسرى على البشر يسرى عليهم وهم من البشر يا استاذى الفاضل وليس هنالك ما يؤكد نظريتكم من انهم سائل ابدا لا فى السنة ولا القرأن .
سأكتفى بتلك الاحاديث التى تخالف ما توصلتم اليه كما ان كلامكم يمكن الرد عليه ايضا من الناحية العلمية وان كانت معلوماتى فيها ضئيلة بيد اننى لم اسمع ان سدا قد شيده البشر لحجز البراكين واين يتواجد ذلك السد المبنى من الحديد و النحاس ؟

----------


## غريب الدار

أأخي الفاضل
أردرج لك أحد ردودي في موقع إسلام أون لاين و تستطيع مراجعة أصل المشاركة
و كان الرد
أخي أحمد حمدي 

سؤالك واضح و لكن إجابتي هي اجتهاد قد تكون صحيحة و قد لا تكون 

و قبل أن أجيبك توجب علي التذكير بالتالي و خصوصا أنه ربما الألفاظ ليست تماما كما قالها رسولنا الحبيب : 

نعلم أن علماء الحديث دققوا و صنفوا الأحاديث و السند , و أستخدم العلماء مصطلحات مثل حديث صحيح أو حسن غريب ... و صحيح هنا تعنى صحيح السند و محتوى الحديث هو على حسب رواية الحديث. 

و نعلم أن علماء الحديث بارك الله فيهم حافظوا على ألفاظ الروايات كما وردتهم و لم يغيروها حسب فهمهم ( كما فعل الغير كأهل الكتاب مثلا ) و لكنه و لحرصهم و لأمانهم , صنفوا الأحاديث بكلمات مختصرة كغريب أو ضعيف أو حسن أو صحيح ...... 


و نعلم أن القرآن هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي حفظت ألفاظه و لم يتغير فيه كلمة أو حرف رغم تداوله و تناقله و إتساع إنتشارة. ( القرآن الكريم هو الكتاب الوحيد المنزه عن الخطأ و المحفوظ من تبديل و تغير البشر , في المقابل جميع الكتب الأخرى بدون إستثناء إما أنها تأليف بشر أو تجميع بشر و يجب عدم تنزيه أي عمل بشري و الرفع به لمستوى الكمال , فكلام البشر يأخذ منه و يرد عليه و يجب أن لا نقع فيما وقع فيه غير المسلمين بأن رفعوا رهبانهم و أحبارهم و غيبوا كلام الله و غيبوا العقل ) 
صدق الله في قوله : 
{وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الَّذِينَ مِن دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ }الزمر45 ) 


و نعلم أن بعض أحاديث رسولنا الحبيب قد رويت بروايات متعددة قريبة في المعني متنوعة الألفاظ و التراكيب , و أن لبعض الأحاديث أكثر من رواية بعضها منطبقة تماما في الألفاظ و البعض الآخر فيه تنوع . و نعلم أن ألفاظ الحديث قد جاءت حسب رواية الراوي و حسب الألفاظ التي و صلته و حسب تسلسل النقل. 

و مثال مباشر لما ذكرته أعلاه هو روايات الحديث التي جاءت في تساؤلك فستجد تنوع في الألفاظ مع أنها تدور حول معنى و مفهوم قريب , و شيء آخر مهم هو درجة الحديث و سنده , حيث جاء أنه صحيح و في رواية أخرى حسن غريب. 

لا غنى لنا عن أحاديث رسولنا الحبيب , بل نحن مطالبين بالتمسك بها و التدقيق في معانيها و من هذه الزاوية يجب التنبيه أن روايات الحديث هي ألفاظ الراوي و قد تكون منطبقة تماما مع ألفاظ رسولنا الحبيب و قد تختلف في كلمة أو جمله ..... و علماء الحديث مطالبين دوما بما لديهم من علم و من أدوات لتبيان ألفاظ رسولنا الحبيب من ألفاظ الراوي 

رواية الحديث هي رواية راوي نقول بإذن الله هي أقرب ما يكون لما تلفظ به رسولنا الحبيب و لكنها ليست جميعا هي تماما كما قالها رسولنا الحبيب. 

و على ضوء ما سبق , آتي لسؤالك 

أراك تساءلت عن ماهية السهام و ماهية اللحوم و التي وردت في روايات الراوي و حتى نعرفها يجب أن نعرف من هم يأجوج و مأجوج أولا لأنه بمعرف يأجوج و مأجوج سنعرف ماهية السهام و ماهية اللحوم . 

و لنتفحص روايات الحديث التي ذكرتها في تساؤلك سنجد التالي: 
- تخبرنا رواية بأن يأجوج و مأجوج يحفرون حتى يكادوا يرون شعاع الشمس و نفهم من ذلك أنهم لا يرون الشمس و أن السد دافنهم . 
و أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج بشر يعيشون بدون شمس فهذا لا يتوافق مع علوم الحياة , و تستطيع أن تسأل أي طبيب هل يستطيع البشر العيش بدون شمس ؟ و ستكون الإجابة أنه يمكن و لكن فقط لبضع سنين . و لكن ليس لمئات و آلاف السنين. 

و أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج صهارة الحجارة , فنعم هذا مقبول بأنهم لا يرون شعاع الشمس إلا عند خروجهم و أن يبقون لمئات السنون بدون شمس . 

كذلك أن يحفروا حتى أن يكادوا أن يخرجوا .... و لكنهم في اليوم التاني يرجعون لما كانوا عليه ينطبق تماما هذا على البراكين و العديد منها يندفع فيها الصهير و تخرج الأبخرة و لا يبقى إلا يوم أو بعض يوم للخروج ثم يكون في اليوم التالي شيء آخر بأن ترجع الصهارة لعمقها قبل النشاط , و تماما هذا ما حدث مع بركان العيص حيث أن الصهارة إرتفعت من عمق 9 كم حتى أقل من 4 كم و كادت أن تخرج في يوم أو بعض يوم و تحديدا يوم 20-5-2009 و نعلم بعدها و أنه و الحمد لله عادت الأمور لطبيعتها و نسأل الله السلامة 

ثم راجع للآيات الكريمة من سورة الكهف سنجد أن ذو القرنين بنى بين القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا و بين المفسدون سدا , و للتأكيد بينهما و ليس عليهم . 

لو كان يأجوج و مأجوج بشر لأستمر الحال بينهم و ليس عليهم فذو القرنين لم يدفنهم بل فقط عزلهم خلف سد من ردم . و أما لو كانت صهارة الحجارة التي تفسد الأرض عند خروجها و نتيجة حجزها بالسد , فعندما تخرج الصهارة سيحجزها السد ثم تبرد و ستكون طبقة تزداد سمكا مع كل خروج و برودة حتى تصل لمرحلة استقرار حينها ستمنع هذه الطبقات السميكة خروج صهارة أخرى و عندها فعلا يكونوا مدفونين بالرغم من الأساس أن السد عزلهم . 

و تماما هذا الحل الوحيد الذي يستخدم الآن في بركان الطمي الذي خرج في جاوا بأندونيسيا حيث قاموا ببناء سدود حاحزة لعزل ما يخرج من باطن الأرض و الذي بدورة يتجمد مع الوقت فيكون طبقة سميكة تدفن ما تحتها فيقل الخروج حتى تستقر الأمور و يتوقف 

- بخصوص الأسهم نجد في رواية أنها ترجع مخضبة بالدماء و في رواية أخري , ترجع و عليها كهيئة الدم الذي أجفظ , و الواضح أنها بكل تأكيد لن تعود مخضبة بالدماء و لكن عليها كهيئة الدم هو الأقرب . 

وجود السهام اليوم قليل و استخدام البشر له كسلاح نادر و أن يخرج بشر مدفونون يصولون و يجولون و يهرب منهم الناس و أسلحتهم هي السهام و لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم ... شيء مستغرب 

و لكن لو كان الخروج هو خروج البراكين فنعلم جيدا أن اندفاع الصهارة لأعلى هو شبيه بالسهام و أيضا بسبب لونها الأحمر و بسبب كثافتها و حركتها فهي تشبه الدم المتجلط الكثير الكثيف الذي يتدحرج من أعلى لأسفل .... ألم تلاحظ هذا عندما تشاهد صور تدفق الصهارة من البراكين. 


و أما اللحوم التي تشبع منها و تسمن دواب الأرض , لو كان يأجوج و مأجوج بشرا أكان لحمهم غذاء لدواب الأرض ؟؟؟ ألا يكون منفر ؟؟؟؟؟ 

و لكن لو كانت يأجوج و مأجوج هي البراكين فمعروف عنها أنه يخرج معها كل ما هو مخصب للأرض الزراعية , معروف أن الأرض تصبح أكثر خصوبة و يكون الزرع أكثر خيرا و بركة و هذا ما يشبع دواب الأرض و هذا ما يسمنها .... 

و أخيرا عن المسير و المخير فأقول لك أنه لا يعلم جند ربك إلا هو 

من كان من البشر يعلم أن الهدهد و النملة تعيان لولا قصة سيدنا سليمان 

البشر يعتقدون أنهم مركز الكون و محوره و ينسون أنهم مخلوقون و أن ما حولهم أمم أمثالهم و أن الجبال تسبح و الشجر 

و أن الحجارة أقل قسوة من قلوب القاسية قلوبهم .... 

أن يكون علم جميع البشر قليل فهذا طبيعي و أما أن يعتبر البشر أن حد العلم هو ما تعلموا و أنهم أسياد الكون و أنه لا مخاطب غيرهم و لا عاقل سواهم ... فهذا مستغرب 

خاطب الله النار و قال لها أن تكون بردا و سلاما على سيدنا إبراهيم , و أجابت النار و لم تعصي ربها ... 

ستخرج دابة الأرض و تكلم البشر و تعلمهم كم هم كانوا في غفلة...... 
قال تعالى : 
{وَإِذَا وَقَعَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَخْرَجْنَا لَهُمْ دَابَّةً مِّنَ الْأَرْضِ تُكَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ النَّاسَ كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا لَا يُوقِنُونَ }النمل82 


على أي حال أخي أحمد 
الظاهر هكذا من النصوص أن يأجوج و مأجوج أقرب أن يكونوا براكين. 

لا أتوقع أن يكون ما كتبت صحيح 100% و لكن ليس من الصواب السكوت و الصمت عن شيء أعتقد أنه صحيح .. اهتمامي بهذا الموضوع فتح لي معلومات كثيرة كنت أجهلها و مازلت أجهل الكثير ... 

. 

و بارك الله فيك على مشاركتك و أعتذر على الإطالة و أعذرني عن أي سهو أو خطأ 




و أضف من خلال مشاركت أن السهام و الرماح و النشاب أسلحة بدائية قديمة و أنهم سيوقود بها لمدة سبعة سنين 

ز أضف لمعلوماتك أن هذه المعلومة تحديدا مذكورة في كتب أهل الكتاب و تحديدا حزقيال 38و 39 

و المستغرب أن القصص مليئة بالأسرائيلات و المستغرب أن بعضنا يدافع عنها كأن التفكير في مدى صحة هذه القصص يعد شيء كبير

أرجوا الرجوع للقرآن و للأحاديث الصحيحة و التدبر ثم التدبر ثم التدبر ... و أخيرا لك أطيب تحية

----------


## غريب الدار

و أوفر عليك
إليك ما كتب في بعض كتب أهل الكتاب 
حزيقيال 39:9-
9 ويخرج سكان مدن اسرائيل ويشعلون ويحرقون السلاح والمجان والاتراس والقسي والسهام والحراب والرماح ويوقدون بها النار سبع سنين. 

10 فلا يأخذون من الحقل عودا ولا يحتطبون من الوعور لانهم يحرقون السلاح بالنار وينهبون الذين نهبوهم ويسلبون الذين سلبوهم يقول السيد الرب. 


17 وانت يا ابن آدم فهكذا قال السيد الرب. قل لطائر كل جناح ولكل وحوش البر اجتمعوا وتعالوا احتشدوا من كل جهة الى ذبيحتي التي انا ذابحها لكم ذبيحة عظيمة على جبال اسرائيل لتاكلوا لحما وتشربوا دما. 

18 تأكلون لحم الجبابرة وتشربون دم رؤساء الارض كباش وحملان واعتدة وثيران كلها من مسمنات باشان. 

19 وتأكلون الشحم الى الشبع وتشربون الدم الى السكر من ذبيحتي التي ذبحتها لكم. 

20 فتشبعون على مائدتي من الخيل والمركبات والجبابرة وكل رجال الحرب يقول السيد الرب. 


فقط للتنوير و معرفة ما بعض ما عند أهل الكتاب
و بدون تعليق

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الفاضل
المتفحص لكتب أهل الكتاب سيجدها تتكلم أيضا عن براكين 
حيث تصف أن الأرض تهتز و تسقط الجبال و الجدران و أن هناك نارا و بحيرة من النار و الكبريت ...
واضح أن يأجوج و مأجوج حتى في كتبهم هم البراكين و ليسوا بشرا نهائيا
و من يعتقد أنهم بشر لا يستندر إلا على أن أحد أولاد يافث بن نوح كان أسمة يأجوج و لا أدري ألو كان له أسم آخر , ألا نسمي أنفسنا نحن البشر أسماء عدة كملاك و صخر و ... و هل هذا يعني أن الملائكة بشر و أن الصخور بشر .....
و بالمناسبة كلمة يأجوج بالعربي هي من أجيج النار و بالأنجليزي Gog and Magog
قؤيبة جدا من Magma و التي هي صهير الحجارة
و ما كان يخرج قبل تشييد السد كانت كميات محدودة  لذا كان السد كافي لوقفه و  لكن النبوءة تقول أن الخروج الأحير سيكون شديد و عنيف و من كل حدب.....
أرجوا أن يكون ما كتبت لك صحيح
مع الشكر

----------


## غريب الدار

أخوتي الأفاضل 
كل عام و انتم بخير
لقد عملت فيديو بسيط عن يأجوج و مأجوج و وضعته على اليوتيوب و لقد وجدت عدد كبير من المشاركات هناك عن يأجوج و مأجوج و قد كانت مشاركات من وجة نظري تحمل معاني جد غير منصفة و رأيت من واجب كل مقتدر الرد عليها
إليكم رابط مشاركتي هناك

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hfhno6RDOdA&feature=fvsr[/ame]

----------


## الحداد25

> المتفحص لكتب أهل الكتاب سيجدها تتكلم أيضا عن براكين 
> حيث تصف أن الأرض تهتز و تسقط الجبال و الجدران و أن هناك نارا و بحيرة من النار و الكبريت ...
> واضح أن يأجوج و مأجوج حتى في كتبهم هم البراكين و ليسوا بشرا نهائيا


الاستاذ الفاضل غريب الدار - كل عام و انتم بخير

الحقيقة يا سيدى الكريم ان كتب اهل الكتاب لم تقول ان يأجوج و مأجوج براكين بل قالت انهم بشرا و الاقتباسات التى اتيت بها من سفر حزقيال الاصحاح التاسع و الثلاثون لا تؤيد وجهة نظرك رغم انك قد اقتطعت منها ما رأيته يعضدك وأسمح لى سوف استعرض من الاصحاح ما ورد فيه سيرة يأجوج و نعلق عليها لنرى هل المقصود بشر ام براكين .




> 1 وأنت يا ابن آدم، تنبأ على جوج وقل: هكذا قال السيد الرب: هأنذا عليك يا جوج رئيس روش ماشك وتوبال


هنا الاية الاولى تقول ان ياجوج هو رئيس قبائل روش ماشك و نويال ولا نعلم اين هى تلك القبائل وتذهب كتبهم المفسرة الى تواجدها بروسيا



> 2 وأردك وأقودك وأصعدك من أقاصي الشمال وآتي بك على جبال إسرائيل





> 3 وأضرب قوسك من يدك اليسرى، وأسقط سهامك من يدك اليمنى


وله يد يمنى و يسرى




> 6 وأرسل نارا على ماجوج وعلى الساكنين في الجزائر آمنين، فيعلمون أني أنا الرب


وهنا يقرر الرب التدخل فيرسل نارا محرقة  فوق رأس جوج و قبيلته




> 11 ويكون في ذلك اليوم ، أني أعطي جوجا موضعا هناك للقبر في إسرائيل، ووادي عباريم بشرقي البحر، فيسد نفس العابرين. وهناك يدفنون جوجا وجمهوره كله، ويسمونه: وادي جمهور جوج 
> 
> 12 ويقبرهم بيت إسرائيل ليطهروا الأرض سبعة أشهر


اذا ايات التوراه تقول انهم بشرا ( ولى ان اسجل اعتراضى عن ان الكثير مما ورد بالتوراة لا يمكن ابدا ان تصدر من خالق السموات و الارض )

وربما اعود ثانيا استاذ غريب الدار لمناقشتك فى ذلك الموضوع ورغم اختلافى معك فشاكر جهودكم الواضحة فى البحث
تحياتى

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الحداد
نعلم جيدا الفرق بين كتب البشر و ما أنزله المولى عز و جل 
و أما عن الكتاب المنسوب للنبي حزقيال فيعتقد العديدون أنه كتب بعد موته أي أنه تجميع لبعض ماجاء به
وو لأنه تجميع بشري لا نستطيع أن نتجاهله تماما او نقر بكل ما ورد به تماما 
ذلك أن دقه ماورد فيه تعتمد على كاتب الكتاب 
و على أي حال لا يستطيع أحد أن يقول أن هذه الفقرة أو تلك هي تحديدا فقره من التوارة الجقيقية أو أنها تم صياغتها حسب فهم و حسب الترجمه
و لقد نبهنا المولى عز و جل لذلك بأن أخبرنا أن البعض يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم و يقولون هذا من عند الله 
إذن أعلم كما تفضلت أن الكتاب المنسوب للنبي حزيقيال يشير لأن يأجوج و مأجوج بشر , و لكن هذا كتاب تم كتابة من البشر و لا يدعي أحد أنه كلام الله مباشرة بدون تدخل أحد لا بالشرح أو الحزف , فكتبتهم يتم تعديلها و إعادة كتابتها عشرات المرات , و عند أهل الكتاب عدة كتب و لكل كتاب مؤلف يسمي الكتاب بأسمة ... 
نعود لنقطة هامة أنه بالرغم من كتب أهل الكتاب هي كتابات بشر إلا أنها لم تكن من فراغ , بل تم كتابتها بناءا على معتقدات و أفكار ... و الأهم ترجمات و الترجمه الغير دقيقة قد تغير أصل الخبر و لكن تبقى كلمات دالة على شيء ما ...

و الكلام الدالة على شيء ما هي التي لفت إنتباهي , فهي موجودة و لم يتم تعديلها و لا حذفها و مثل ذلك هز الأرض بشدة عند خروج يأجوج و مأجوج و هناك ترميز لشيطان أو تنين محبوس يخرج ... و هناك نار تستمر بدون وقود مشتعلة لمدة سبع سنين ... لأي نار هذه إن لم تكن صهارة البراكين ..

كذلك وجود بحيرة النار و الكبريت .....
ولو لا حظت أن هز الأرض يجعل الأشياء تسقط , و ذلك واضح بأن تسقط الجدران و ... و لو كان الإعتقاد الذي يحاولن تسويقة بأنها حرب ننوية أو حرب حتى بالأسلحة العادية التي نعرفها اليوم فلن يكون سقوط بل تشتت و حرق و فناء .. أذن الهز و السقوط هو الهزات الأرضية ( الزلازل) المصاحبة للبراكين .. و البراكين دلت عليها كلمات مثل النار و الأمطار و الغيوم ...

أخي الحداد
ما أوردة جزء يسير و لكن لكل مطلع سيجد أن ليس كتب حزيقيال فقط تحوي هذا و لكن كتب عدة تدو حول نفس المفهوم ... و لكن

لإعتقاد اليهود بأنهم هم أبتاء الله و أحباءة و لا يتساوون بغيرهم من الخلق , هذا الإعتقاد هو الذي تم إستغلالة لتحريف ما ورثوه ... فغيروا و بدلوا و هاجموا الأنبياء و لم ينصفوا إلا أنفسهم و أما باقي البشر فلقد أسقطوا قصة يأجوج و مأجوج على أن يكونوا بشرا لشحن النفوس و الهمم لم يصدقهم لوصم شعب مسكين ليس له جرم إلا أن هؤلاء و صفوه بأنه من أحفاد يأجوج و مأجوج ....

و لقد جاء الدين الأسلامي ليقول أن جميع البشر سواسية و أن لا فرق بينهم إلا بالتقوى .. 
و أن يكون بشر من الأجداد للأحفاد و حتى يوم القيامة هم يأجوج و مأجوج الذين يفسدون و الذين حلال دمهم و حلال أرضهم و حلال .... و أخيرا يكونوا من أهل النار .... هذا تفكير بعض أهل الكتاب 

و إن شاء قرب الوقت الذي يظهر فيه الحق
و بإذن الله قرب خروج يأجوج و مأجوج و لكن يخرجوا إلا و الظالمين في غفلة عنهم و لكن بإذن الله سيتم كشف طبيعتهم قبل خروجهم ......

----------


## غريب الدار

طرحته تساؤل لمن يجيب
كيف لعامة الناس التحقق من خروج يأجوج و مأجوج
و ماذا يفترض بهم عمله في حال تيقنوا من خروج يأجوج و مأجوج
هل يبحثون عن المسيح المخلص للتحصن معه في الجبال
أم يقاومون الغزاة ( يأجوج و مأجوج في حال كانوا بشرا  ) و عدم تمكينهم من أراضيهم , فإن ماتوا ماتوا في سبيل الوطن و العرض و الدين خيرا من الفرار و التحصن بالجبال...
أم ماذا ....
ما هو الدرس و العبرة المستقاه من قصة يأجوج و مأجوج إن كانوا بالفعل بشرا ....
أفيدونا أفادكم الله
أم أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشرا

----------


## غريب الدار

http://translate.google.com.ly/trans...lcano_999.html

لقد أشرت لأهمية السدود لوقف البراكين و أن هذا ما فعله ذو القرنين قديما , و لقد طلبت من الجميع التحقق بأنفسهم , و لكن نظرا لأن العض لا يستطيع فآثرت و للفائدة أن آتي لكم برابط حديث يوضح أهمية بناء السدود لوقف البراكين,

و الرابط موثق بالتواريخ تلك الكارثة التي تسبب بها البركان و الذي أفسد مناطق كبيرة 

أترك لك الإطلاع و إبداء الرأي

----------


## غريب الدار

بضع عمال مناجم بقوا تحت الأرض شهرين فكان في أخراجهم ترتيبات عظيمة و منها إلباسهم نظرارات شمسية , هكذا البشر لو حجبوا عن الشمس لفترات طويلة هم معرضون لأخطار عدة و قد يفقدهم هذا حياتهم لو طالت المدة.
و لذلك يأجوج و مأجوج لو كانوا بشر فيستحيل لهم العيش بعيدا عن الشمس و خصوصا أن عددهم كبير أضعاف مضاعفة و خصوصا أنهم ليسوا أموات و خصوصا أن القرآن الكريم لم يذكرهم بقوم و لا رسولنا الحبيب قال عنهم قوما , فوصفهم في القرآن جاء على لسان القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا , و رسولنا الحبيب أخبرنا عن صفاتهم و أنهم من علمات الساعة ... و لكن من قال أنهم قوم و تحيدا من أولاد نافث بن نوح هم أهل الكتاب حيث ورد ذلك عندهم في صفر التكوين , و بعضنا تناقل هذا الخبر المأخوذ في الأصل من أهل الكتاب و الذي هو من الأسرائيليات...
يأجوج و مأجوج كلمتين وصفت شيء مفسد كثير عدده يوجد في جهنم و في خروجه من الأرض بكثرة و من مناطق عدة متفرقة في قارات العالم و بحارة حيث أنهم يخرجون ليس من منطقة واحدة بل من كل حدب ينسلون , أنهم صهير الحجارة و الذي أسمهم جاء من وصفهم بأنهم يأجوا و يمجوا ....

----------


## غريب الدار

البعض يعتقد أن تفاصيل علامات الساعة ليست مهمة بل المهم هو التحذير منها , و أتعجب كيف نحذر الناس من شيء ليس معلوم له تفاصيل .

أن تحذر الناس من خروج يأجوج و مأجوج فهذا شيء جميل و لكن لو سألك أحدهم و من هم و كيف نعرف أنهم خرجوا أم لا و ماذا نفعل لو تيقنا من خروجهم ... أيستطيع أحد الإجابة القاطعة ....

ستجد إجابات تعتمد على أنه يقال كذا أو كذا و لا شيء قطعي على الإطلاق... فهناك خلاف عن من هم و خلاف عن زمن خروجهم , و أنهم أخرجوا  أم لا و خلاف أنتحصن في الجبال و لا نقاتل و هل يعد هذا تولي عند الزحف؟ أم هي الخطة و المكيدة ؟ أنبحث أين يختبأ المؤمنين حتى نختبئ معهم ؟ أم أننا سنلهم هذا ؟...

السد فعلا حقيقي و فعلا هو من علامات الساعة و قد تكون الساعة قريبه و قريبة جدا , و لأن خروج يأجوج و مأجوج من علامات الساعة فيجب التحري عنهم و أما ترك الأمور هكذا فهو يخضع للتسويف و لقد ذكرت الآيات شيء هام عند خروج يأجوج و مأجوج أن الكثير من الناس سيكونوا في غفلة و العياذ بالله

قصة يأجوج و مأجوج موجودة عند أهل الكتاب بل و سبقت بعثة  سيدنا محمد بعدة قرون , لا ننسي أن فكرة أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج من البشر هو اعتقاد مردة لتفسير عبارات وردت في العهد القديم و تحديدا في سفر التكوين أن يأجوج و مأجوج هم من نسل يافث بن نوح , و في سفر حزيقيال 38:39 تفصيل خبر خروجهم ,

لم يخبرنا القرآن بأنهم بشرا بل ورد وصفهم على لسان القوم الذين لا يفقهون قولا بأنهم مفسدون , و لم يخبرنا رسولنا الحبيب بأنهم بشر أو قبائل بل ما أخبرنا عنه أنهم من علامات الساعة و فصل لنا صفاتهم و خروجهم ...

البعض يعتقد أنهم طالما هم مفسدون في الأرض فهذا يعني أنهم بشر و يستشهدون بأمرين أن كلمة مفسدون وردت على صيغة جمع المذكر السالم و الذي يستخدم للتحدث عن العاقل, و الأمر الثاني قول الملائكة " أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء " ...

و أما عن جمع المذكر السالم فهو فعلا عند التحدث عن العاقل و لكنه ماذا نعرف نحن عن المخلوقات حولنا , ألم يكن هدهد سليمان أعقل من الكثير من البشر , ألم تعقل نملة الخطر المحدق بها من قبل جنود سليمان , ألم تستجيب النار لربها بأن كانت بردا و سلاما على إبراهيم , ألم تعرض الأمانة على السماوات و الأرض و لكنها أشفقت منها ... 

و أما عن الأمر الثاني , فلقد أخبر الله الملائكة أنه جاعل في الأرض خليفة و ليس جاعل في الأرض مفسدون , نحن نعلم أن الناس منهم المصلح و منهم المفسد , 
و أما عن قول الملائكة " أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها و يسفك الدماء " فمعرفتهم بذلك مردة لإخبار المولي عز و جل بتفاصيل ما سيفعله ذلك الخليفة ( الناس) فلم تكن الملائكة على علم  بما سيفعل ذلك الخليفة و يتوافق هذا تماما على أن الملائكة لا تعلم الغيب بل و يؤكد هذا قول الملائكة " سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا "

إذن اختزال قول الملائكة و استنباط  أن البشر مفسدون فهذا لا يتوافق مع كونه خليفة , بل الأصل أن البشر هم من حملوا الأمانة و أن كل واحد من البشر قد هداه الله النجدين فمن أتقى و أصلح و ذكا نفسه التي سواها الله له فلقد فلح و أما من فجر و دس نفسه في كل ما هو مفسد فقد خاب .. مصداق لقوله تعالى " و نفس و ما سواها فألهما فجورها و تقواها , قد أفلح من ذكاها و قد خاب من دساها "

البشر جميعا سواسية و لا فرق بينهم إلا بالعمل, و أما الاعتقاد بأن أمة بالكامل فاسدة فهذا ليس اعتقاد مبنى على تعاليم الإسلام بل هو اعتقاد منتشر عند غير المسلمين.

و أما دعاء نوح على الفاسدين من قومه فكان مرده لعصيانهم لأمر الله و لا ننسى أنهم قومه بل أبن نوح قد هلك و لم يكن ليشفع له كونه ابن نوح و أوضحت الآيات ذلك بشكل جلي بأنه كان عمل غير صالح ...

فليس كل قوم نوح عصاه بل نوح و بعض قومه ممن آمنوا قد نجوا , و لا يجوز تصنيف الناس من جهة كونهم مصلحين أم مفسدين على أساس العرق , فلو كان هذا صحيح لنجا ابن نوح و أبو إبراهيم و امرأة لوط و عم سيدنا محمد ...... و القائمة طويلة , فكم من صالح أتي من طالح و العكس صحيح ... 


نعلم أن رسولنا الحبيب أخبرنا أن لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم , و أن الفئة الناجية هي التي تتحصن في الجبال , و هذا دليل أن يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشرا بل هم سيلان و تدفق من حمم صهير الحجارة و موجات المياة المالحة .... هؤلاء لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم و هؤلاء يتحصن الناس منهم بالصعود للجبال .. و لو كانوا بشرا لكان عدم قتالهم هو تولي عند الزحف و لا يجوز هذا و خصوصا من المؤمنين فالشهادة أحب لديهم من التولي و ترك الأراضي لأي غازي كان و مهما بلغت قوته أو عدده .
الصفات التي وصف بها سيدنا محمد يأجوج و مأجوج لا تنطبق على البشر بل تنطبق على صهير الحجارة .. 

الاعتقاد بأن يأجوج و مأجوج  بشرا هو مدعاة للفتن فالبعض سيدعي أن أعدائهم هم يأجوج و مأجوج , بعض أهل الكتاب ( و ليس كل أهل الكتاب ) يفعلون هذا بل أن الحرب الأخيرة على العراق كان يعتقد الرئيس بوش أن لها علاقة بخروج يأجوج و مأجوج , هذا ليس سرا و منشور في جهات عدة بل و صدرت كتب بالخصوص .

التحقق و أثبات طبيعة يأجوج و مأجوج يخدم هدفين , الأول سحب البساط من تحت أقدام من يستغلون الإعتقاد ببشرية يأجوج و مأجوج و تسخير ذلك بهدف شن الحروب على الأمم و الشعوب , و شحن من يصدقهم لدعمهم بالمال و النفس و يحسبون أنهم يفعلون خيرا و لكنهم الأخسرين أعمالا .

الهدف الثاني هو تحذير الناس من أمر حقيقي و نبوءة حقيقية أخبرنا عنها القرآن و نبهنا لها رسولنا الحبيب بأنها من علامات الساعة , و بمعرفة التفاصيل سيتنبه لذلك و سيكون تحذير مبنى على حقائق و ليس تفاصيل غامضة متوارثة من أهل الكتاب , و أما من لا يرد تصديق هذا فليكن في غفلة مع الغافلين ... و من يدري فقد ينفع التحذير فيوقظ البعض من غفلتهم و يشرح صدرهم للدين الحق ( الإسلام).

----------


## ابن طيبة

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كيف الحال اخونا غريب الدار

اسمح لي بالمداخلة بخصوص ان ياجوج و ماجوج قد لا يكونو بشرا
ثبت في الاحاديث الصحيحة هذا الحديث

وثبت في الحديث لما ذكر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -أهل النار لما قال في حديث يوم القيامة :  يقول الله تعالى: يا آدم. فيقول: لبيك وسعديك. فينادي بصوت: إن الله يأمرك أن تخرج من ذريتك بعثا إلى النار. فيقول: من كم يا رب؟ فيقول: من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون وواحد في الجنة. حزن الصحابة، وقالوا: أينا ذلك الواحد إذا كان لا يدخل الجنة إلا واحد من الألف والبقية من نصيب النار فأينا ذلك الواحد؟! فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن من يأجوج ومأجوج ألف ومنكم واحد.  . 
ففي هذا إقرار بأن يأجوج ومأجوج بشر وأنهم مكلفون ومأمورون ومنهيون وأنهم يثابون أو يعاقبون وانهم خلق كثير لا يحصي عددهم إلا الله
 ثبت في الصحيح أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم -  دخل مرة على زينب أم المؤمنين وهو يقول: لا إله إلا الله ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه وحلق بإبهامه والتي تليها فقالت زينب أنهلك وفينا الصالحون قال: نعم، إذا كثر الخبث  . 
ذكر في بعض الأحاديث أن يأجوج ومأجوج ينحتون في هذا السد كل يوم فإذا جاء الليل ورجعوا ليبيتوا وأتوا في الصباح وإذا هو قد عاد كما هو قد التحم وقد رجع كما هو، وهكذا يستمرون في النحت إلى أن يأتي الزمان الذي يأذن الله تعالى في أنهم يخرقونه ويخرجون من ورائه. 

و في هذا دلالة قاطعة انهم بشر و من نسل ابينا ادم عليه السلام
و الله اعلي و اعلم
تقبل تحيتي

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الحبيب بن طيبة
بارك الله فيك و في حرصك و اهتمامك و ردك الطيب.
حديث بعث النار حديث صحيح و الملاحظ بأنه هناك نسبتين الأولي تخص نسبة أهل الجنة لأهل النار من مجمل البشر بأن أهل الجنة هم واحد من ألف , فلو كان يأجوج و مأجوج بشرا لشملتهم تلك النسبة بأنهم من ضمن 999 فلماذا يكون هناك نسبة ثانية , فبخصوص النسبة الثانية و أنه منكم واحد و من يأجوج و مأجوج ألف يتضح أحد أمرنين :
الأمر الأول أن يكون المقصود بالواحد من عموم البشر , و الأمر الثاني أن يكون الواحد من المسلمين ( حيث الخطاب كان موجها لهم بأن منكم واحد و من يأجوج و مأجوج ألف )
بخصوص الأمر الأول : أن لكل واحد من أهل النار ( مجمل البشر ) يقابله ألف من يأجوج و مأجوج , فهذا يرجح أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج ليس من صنف البشر , و هكذا يكون مقابل كل واحد من البشر يدخل الجنة , يقابله 999 من البشر يدخلون النار , و بتضمين النسبتين معا يكون , حيث أن مقابل كل واحد من البشر في النار يكون 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج , عندئذ يكون لكل واحد من أهل الجنة ( من البشر) يقابل 1000 ضرب 999 , أي 999 ألف من يأجوج و مأجوج – و الذين هم خلقة أخرى ليست من البشر. و هذا يتوافق مع ما ورد في الآيات : 
{فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ وَلَن تَفْعَلُواْ فَاتَّقُواْ النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ }البقرة24
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }التحريم6
حيث تخبرنا الآيات أن الحجارة موجودة في النار كوقود فقط و أما أهل النار من البشر فوجودهم في النار كوقود و أيضا عذابا لهم . وجود الحجارة في النار ليس لأنهم مأمورون و لكن فقط وقود كما أن هناك ملائكة غلاظ ليفعلوا ما يؤمرون . و بالرجوع لحديث رسولنا الحبيب فسنجده يخبر الحضور و كما ورد في صحيح البخاري . 
قالوا: يا رسول الله، وأينا ذلك الواحد؟ قال: (أبشروا، فإن منكم رجلا ومن يأجوج ومأجوج ألفا.
و بكل تأكيد ليس في دخول النار بشارة و الأرجح بأن البشارة تعود لنسبة المسلمين في الجنة بأنهم الربع أو الثلث أو النصف , و لكن هل كل من قال أنه مسلم هو حقا كذلك :
قَالَتِ الْأَعْرَابُ آمَنَّا قُل لَّمْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَلَكِن قُولُوا أَسْلَمْنَا وَلَمَّا يَدْخُلِ الْإِيمَانُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَإِن تُطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَا يَلِتْكُم مِّنْ أَعْمَالِكُمْ شَيْئاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ{14} إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَرْتَابُوا وَجَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ{15} قُلْ أَتُعَلِّمُونَ اللَّهَ بِدِينِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ{16} يَمُنُّونَ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ أَسْلَمُوا قُل لَّا تَمُنُّوا عَلَيَّ إِسْلَامَكُم بَلِ اللَّهُ يَمُنُّ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ هَدَاكُمْ لِلْإِيمَانِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ{17} إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ{18} الحجرات

بخصوص الأمر الثاني : بأن يكون واحد من المسلمين ( مع استبعاد المقصود بهذا أصلا لأن لا جزاء للمسلم الحق إلا دخول الجنة )  في النار مقابل 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج فهذا أيضا لا يعني أن يأجوج و مأجوج بشرا , حيث يقول رسولنا الحبيب و في نفس الحديث عن المسلمين أنهم
فقال: (ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشعرة السوداء في جلد ثور أبيض، أو كشعرة بيضاء في جلد ثور أسود(.
بقله عدد المسلمون فالشعرة البيضاء في الثور الأسود ستتعدى نسبة المسلمين الى مجمل البشر الملايين , و تخصص أن مقابل واحد هناك ألف من يأجوج و مأجوج لا يفيد بكون يأجوج و مأجوج بشر بل يتوافق مع ما ذكرته في الأمر الأول , فلو كانوا بشرا لماذا نسب أهل النار لهم تحديدا , 

مع التذكير بأن فكرة كون يأجوج و مأجوج من البشر هي فكرة توارثها أهل الكتاب استنادا لما عندهم من معتقدات تصنف البشر ليس على مبدأ العمل بل على مبدأ عرقي عنصري , و هذا مرفوض عندنا نحن المسلمون و بشكل قطعي لا يقبل الجدل , و هذا يفترض به أن يسبق الاعتقاد ببشرية يأجوج و مأجوج , حديث رسولنا الحبيب لا يشير بأن يأجوج و مأجوج بشر و لكنه أشار أنهم موجودون في النار بأن كل واحد من أهل النار يقابله 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج , فلو كانوا بشرا لماذا هناك نسبتين , بل الحديث يشمل أربع نسب , أثنين منذرات و أثنين مبشرات
1-	نسبة أهل الجنة من البشر ( نسل آدم) لأهل النار من البشر (نسل آدم )  واحد الى 999 – و في ذلك إنذار لكثرة أهل النار.
2-	نسبة أهل النار من البشر ( نسل آدم ) ليأجوج و مأجوج ( في النار ) واحد من البشر مقابل 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج – و في ذلك إنذار 
3-	نسبة المسلمون لأهل الجنة هي الربع أو الثلث أو النصف – نسبة مبشرة
4-	نسبة المسلمون للبشر جميعا هي واحد لملايين – نسبة مبشرة و خصوصا لو دمجت من النسبة الأولي حيث تفيد بقله أهل النار من نسل المسلمين .

هذا أخي الحبيب بخصوص حديث بعث النار :
و أما بخصوص حديث أن ويل للعرب من شر قد أقترب , فالتحذير من فتح في ردم السد و قرب خروج يأجوج و مأجوج و في ذلك تأكيد على أنهم ليسوا بشرا فخروجهم مقترن بالردم و انهيار السد و الذي يتوافق مع صهير الحجارة التي لو فتح لها المجال للخروج فستفد و تدمر و لقد أشار الحديث بأن ويل و الويل هو التعذيب بالنار بل هناك وادي في جهنم و العياذ بالله يسمى بهذا الاسم , ثم أن الخبث متوافق و مرافق صهير الحجارة و يعرفه جيدا من يعمل في الحدادة ... و المدقق جيدا لهذا الحديث لا يجد ما يفيد بن يأجوج و مأجوج بشر , فالردم لا يحجز بشرا و خصوصا أن عددهم كير .
و أما عن حديث أنهم يحفرون ثم يعود الردم لما كان عليه فهذا ايضا يتوافق مع صهارة الحجارة و التي تحفر في الأرض في مسارات مختلفة نتيجة للضغط داخل الكرة الأرضية و لكنها عندما لا تخرج و تبرد فيعود الوضع لما كانت عليه حتى إذا جاء أمر الله و مشيئته فستخرج بإذن الله معلنه عن اقتراب الوعد الحق ..
خروج يأجوج و مأجوج هو من كل حدب و لا يقتصر هذا على موضع معين بل سيكون خروج في مواضع عدة تشملها القارات الست بل الكرة الأرضية بالكامل و هذا يتوافق مع انفجار بركان أساسي يتبعه انفجار عدة باركين – سيكون أنفجار عظيم ..
و هذا من علامات الساعة و نهاية عمر الكرة الأرضية ...
بخصوص بقية أحاديث رسولنا الحبيب و جدتها متوافقة مع كون يأجوج و مأجوج صهير الحجارة , و ذكرت بعض هذه لأمور سابقا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي الحبيب بن طيبة
> بارك الله فيك و في حرصك و اهتمامك و ردك الطيب.
> حديث بعث النار حديث صحيح و الملاحظ بأنه هناك نسبتين الأولي تخص نسبة أهل الجنة لأهل النار من مجمل البشر بأن أهل الجنة هم واحد من ألف , فلو كان يأجوج و مأجوج بشرا لشملتهم تلك النسبة بأنهم من ضمن 999 فلماذا يكون هناك نسبة ثانية , فبخصوص النسبة الثانية و أنه منكم واحد و من يأجوج و مأجوج ألف يتضح أحد أمرنين :
> الأمر الأول أن يكون المقصود بالواحد من عموم البشر , و الأمر الثاني أن يكون الواحد من المسلمين ( حيث الخطاب كان موجها لهم بأن منكم واحد و من يأجوج و مأجوج ألف )
> بخصوص الأمر الأول : أن لكل واحد من أهل النار ( مجمل البشر ) يقابله ألف من يأجوج و مأجوج , فهذا يرجح أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج ليس من صنف البشر , و هكذا يكون مقابل كل واحد من البشر يدخل الجنة , يقابله 999 من البشر يدخلون النار , و بتضمين النسبتين معا يكون , حيث أن مقابل كل واحد من البشر في النار يكون 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج , عندئذ يكون لكل واحد من أهل الجنة ( من البشر) يقابل 1000 ضرب 999 , أي 999 ألف من يأجوج و مأجوج – و الذين هم خلقة أخرى ليست من البشر. و هذا يتوافق مع ما ورد في الآيات : 
> {فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ وَلَن تَفْعَلُواْ فَاتَّقُواْ النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ }البقرة24
> {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }التحريم6
> حيث تخبرنا الآيات أن الحجارة موجودة في النار كوقود فقط و أما أهل النار من البشر فوجودهم في النار كوقود و أيضا عذابا لهم . وجود الحجارة في النار ليس لأنهم مأمورون و لكن فقط وقود كما أن هناك ملائكة غلاظ ليفعلوا ما يؤمرون . و بالرجوع لحديث رسولنا الحبيب فسنجده يخبر الحضور و كما ورد في صحيح البخاري . 
> قالوا: يا رسول الله، وأينا ذلك الواحد؟ قال: (أبشروا، فإن منكم رجلا ومن يأجوج ومأجوج ألفا.
> ...


*تفسير و لا اروع اخي الحبيب غريب الدار*
*و لكن يظل هناك عقبة امام هذا التفسير و هي ما ورد في حديث النواس بن سمعان رضي الله عنه :فقد جاء في حديث النواس بن سمعان رضي الله عنه انه سمع رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم يقول : ( إذا أوحى الله الى عيسى أني قد أخرجت عبادا لي لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم ، فحرز عبادي إلى الطور ، ويبعث الله يأجوج ومأجوج ، وهم من كل حدب ينسلون ، فيمر أولئك على بحيرة طبرية ، فيشربون ما فيها ، ويمر آخرهم فيقولون : لقد كان بهذه مرة ماء ، ويحصر نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه حتى يكون رأس الثور لأحدهم خيرا من مئة دينار لأحدكم اليوم ، فيرغب إلى الله عيسى وأصحابه ، فيرسل الله عليهم النغف( دود يكون في أنوف الإبل والغنم ) في رقابهم فيصبحون فرسى ( أي قتلى ) كموت نفس واحدة ، ثم يهبط نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه إلى الأرض فلا يجدون موضع شبر إلا ملأه زهمهم ونتنهم فيرغب نبي الله عيسى وأصحابه إلى الله ، فيرسل الله طيرا كأعناق البخت ، فتحملهم فتطرحهم حيث شاء الله ) رواه مسلم وزاد في رواية – بعد قوله ( لقد كان بهذه مرة ماء ) – ( ثم يسيرون حتى ينتهوا إلى جبل الخمر ، وهو جبل بيت المقدس فيقولون : لقد قتلنا من في الأرض ، هلم فلنقتل من في السماء ، فيرمون بنشابهم إلى السماء فيرد الله عليهم نشابهم مخضوبة دما )*

*هنا دليل ان ياجوج و ماجوج من لحم و دم بدليل ان الله يهلكم بدود يقال له النغف* 
*و بعد موتهم يجري عليهم ما يجري علي البشر من تحلل فيصيروا جيفا* 
*انتظر ردك اخي الكريم*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الكريم بن طيبة
كذلك حديث النواس يرجح أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج هم صهير الحجارة 
فلقد وجدت لهذا الحديث عدة روايات تختلف بعض الشيء في الألفاظ و لكن مضمون المعاني واحد و بمطابقة تلك المعاني على صهير الحجارة نجدها متناسبة و لكنها لا تتناسب مع كونهم بشر و لتوضيح ذلك الآتي :
السهام كما نعرفها من الأسلحة البدائية و التي لو تسلح بها حتى ملايين البشر فلن يستطيعوا النصر على قوات المسلحة لأي دولة متوسطة التسلح فما بالنا بالدول العظمي , فماذا تفعل السهام مع الأسلحة الحديثة , و لكن لو تأملنا النصوص جيدا لوجدنا إشارة لانطلاق هذه السهام للسماء و أنها ستعود و عليها كهيئة الدم و بكل تأكيد لو تأملنا انطلاق الصهارة من البراكين لوجدناها تنطلق للسماء كهيئة السهام و عندما تعود للأرض فلونا أحمر و قوامها غليظ يشبه الدم المتجلط .
لو كانوا بشرا مسلحين بسهام فكيف لهم التغلب على البشر و كيف لهم بإطلاق سهام للأعلى فتعود للأرض و عليها دماء .. إذن البراكين اقرب لجهر الحديث.
ثم يخبرنا نص الحديث أن لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم و هذا يتوافق مع سيلان صهاره البراكين فمن يستطيع قتالها بل المطلوب هو تلافي مساراتها و التحصن في الجبال من خطرها لأنها ستنساب للمناطق المنخفضة , فلو كانوا بشرا لكان أولى قتالهم و عدم التحصن منهم.
عندما تمر الصهارة على بحيرة طبرية فسوف تجففها و تبخر ماءها و عندما يصل آخرها لن يجد ماء و لكن لو كانوا بشرا فمن أخبر آخرها أنه عندما أتى أولهم هنا كان ماء , بمعنى أن آخر البشر سيأتي البحيرة و ستكون جافة و لن يعرف أنه كان هنا ماء , و لكن اللفظ هنا يدل على أن الماء جف و يتوافق مع تبخرها نتيجة حرارة البراكين و أما لو كانوا بشرا فشربهم للماء مهما كان عددهم لن يبخرها علاوة على حد علمي أن بحيرة طبرية تعاني حاليا من التلوث و من انخفاض منسوب ماءها لدرجة ملاحظة فقد تجف بشكل كبير حتى قبل خروج يأجوج و مأجوج.
تنتشر مع البراكين في الجو رائحة كبريتيد الهيدروجين النتن الرائحة و يتنتشر البحيرات الآثنه و التي تحوي الديدان و النغف و لكن بعد هدوء البراكين تزداد خصوبة الأرض فتعطي الخير الكثير و عندها ترتع جميع الكائنات ليس من لحم بشر فهذا مقذذ و لا تأكله الحيوانات بل ستموت لو أكلت منه و لكنها عندما تأكل من خيرات الأرض الخصبة فسيكون لها غذاء و فير ...
و كذلك بخصوص الحديث بأنه سيوقد من نشاب و نبال يأجوج و مأجوج لسبع سنين فهذا يؤكد أنها البراكين فنار تستمر سنوات لا تتوافق إلا مع صهير الحجارة و كم من البراكين النشطة حول العالم تدوم سنوات و سنوات ...
دمتمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي الحبيب بن طيبة
لقد لا حظت أمر جد هام يتعلق بتفاصيل يأجوج و مأجوج و أن جزء كبير منها متوافق مع نصوص وردت عند أهل الكتاب و نوهت لهذا مرارا و ياريت أحد متخصصي الحديث مع أحد متخصص في علوم أهل الكتاب لفرز هذا لأنه حسب ما أرجح أن بعض تلك المعتقدات دخلت كما دخلت الإسرائيلات في قصص الأنبياء من خلال بعض الأولين ككعب الأحبار و لا عيب في ذلك و لكن يجب عدم أخذ الألفاظ حرفية فمثلا التحدث عن يأجوج و مأجوج بأعتقاد أنهم بشر يجعل فهم و نقل النصوص مصاغة و كأننا نتكلم عن بشر مع أن الأصل هو القرآن و السنة الصحيحة فيها دلالات على كونهم ليسوا بشرا أو على الأقل لا يوجد نص صريح يؤكد كونهم بشرا ..
دمتمت بخير

----------


## غريب الدار

من صحيح البخاري،  10 - باب: قصة يأجوج ومأجوج،. 

  3170 حدثني إسحاق بن نصر: حدثنا أبو أسامة، عن الأعمش: حدثنا أبو صالح، عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (يقول الله تعالى: يا آدم، فيقول: لبيك وسعديك، والخير في يديك، فيقول: أخرج بعث النار، قال: وما بعث النار؟ قال: من كل ألف تسعمائة وتسعة وتسعين، فعنده يشيب الصغير، وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها، وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى، ولكن عذاب الله شديد). قالوا: يا رسول الله، وأينا ذلك الواحد؟ قال: (أبشروا، فإن منكم رجلا ومن يأجوج ومأجوج ألفا. ثم قال: والذي نفسي بيده، إني أرجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (أرجو أن تكونوا ثلث أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (أرجو أن تكونوا نصف أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشعرة السوداء في جلد ثور أبيض، أو كشعرة بيضاء في جلد ثور أسود).


يشر رسولنا الحبيب لأربع نسب هي كالتالي :
1-	نسبة أهل الجنة لأهل النار من مجمل نسل آدم ( جميع البشر ) 1 من 1000
2-	نسبة أهل النار واحد بشر مقابل 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج
3-	المسلمين يشكلون في الجنة الربع أو الثلث أو النصف
4-	نسبة المسلمين لمجمل البشر من نسل آدم ( جميع البشر ) كالشعرة في بدن ثور و هذا يقدر بواحد لعدة ملايين
بخصوص نسبة يأجوج و مأجوج في النار فهل المقصود برجل واحد من عموم البشر , أم المقصود بأنه رجل واحد من المسلمين ( حيث الخطاب كان موجها لهم و هم من سمعوا كلام الرسول مباشرة )
أولا : بخصوص النسبة الأولى و الثانية نجد أنه طالما مقابل كل واحد من البشر يدخل الجنة , يقابله 999 من البشر يدخلون النار , و طالما مقابل كل واحد من أهل النار من البشر يكون هناك 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج , عندئذ يكون لكل واحد من أهل الجنة ( من البشر) يقابل 1000 ضرب 999 , أي 999 ألف من يأجوج و مأجوج , فلو كان يأجوج و مأجوج بشرا فكيف تتوافق هذه النسبة مع كون أهل الجنة هم واحد من الألف .!!!!! و لكن أن يكونوا خلقة أخرى من غير البشر فهذا لا يتعارض مع النسبتين.
ثانيا :  و لو فرضنا أن يأجوج و مأجوج مشمولين في النسبة الأولى أي ضمن ال 999 , فهذا يعني أن من 999 و الذين هم بعث النار واحد ممن نعرف من البشر و 998 ( للتقريب بدل الألف ) , هم من يأجوج و مأجوج ( لأن يأجوج و مأجوج هم ممن لا نعرف حيث أنهم معزولين عن البشر خلف سد ذو القرنين حتى اقتراب الوعد الحق ) . أي أن من مجمل الناس حولنا بجميع الأديان و الملل واحد منهم للجنة و واحد منهم للنار  بقية الألف ( بعث النار ) هم يأجوج و مأجوج. و بذلك يكون نصف ما نعرف من البشر هم للجنة و نصفهم للنار ( و هذا غير منطقي ) .
ثالثا : أن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج مشمولين في النسبة الأولى و أن المقصود أن واحد من كل 1000 من أولاد آدم هو للجنة و الباقي 999 للتقريب (1000) هم المذكورين في النسبة الثانية و هذا يعني أن يأجوج و مأجوج يعيشوا بيننا و هم ليسوا معزولين خلف سد ( و هذا يستحيل و غير منطقي )
إذن بمقارنة النسبة الأولى للنسبة الثانية نجد في ذلك ترجيح لأن يكون يأجوج و مأجوج ليسوا بشرا . حيث أنه لو كان يأجوج و مأجوج خلقة أخرى و ليسوا بشرا فعندئذ هم ليسوا مشمولين في النسبة الأولى ( نسبة أهل الجنة لأهل النار ) بل هم فقط منسوبين لأهل النار و هذا لا يتعارض مع النسبة الأولى التي تخص فقط البشر ( جميع نسل آدم)  . و نأتي للتساؤل لو لم يكونوا بشرا فلماذا هم إذن في النار  :
قال تعالى : 
{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلَائِكَةٌ غِلَاظٌ شِدَادٌ لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }التحريم6
{فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ وَلَن تَفْعَلُواْ فَاتَّقُواْ النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ }البقرة24
تخبرنا الآيات بأن الحجارة موجودة في النار , و أن أهل النار من البشر هم في النار كوقود و لكي يعذبوا . و أما وجود الحجارة في النار فليس للعذاب و لكن تنفيذا لأمر الله بأنهم وقود , و كما أن هناك على النار ملائكة غلاظ  وجودهم هناك ليس عذابا لهم بل ليفعلوا ما يؤمرون . نلاحظ أيضا  اقتران الحجارة بعذاب من غضب الله عليهم ممن سبق من الأمم  , و قد و رد ذلك في القرآن الكريم في مواضع عدة منها :
{وَإِذْ قَالُواْ اللَّهُمَّ إِن كَانَ هَـذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِندِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ }الأنفال32
{فَلَمَّا جَاء أَمْرُنَا جَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ مَّنضُودٍ }هود82
{فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن سِجِّيلٍ }الحجر74
{لِنُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن طِينٍ }الذاريات33
القوم "الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا " لا بد أن لغتهم ضعيفة ( فقيرة بالمفردات ) لذا  فهم يصفون الأشياء بدل أن يكون لها مسميات و لو كانت لغتهم قوية و قولهم سديد لكان لكل شيء مسمى يدل عليه بدلا من وصفه . و هذا يرجح أنهم وصفوا ما كان يفسد أرضهم بأنه "  يأجوج و مأجوج " . و بالرجوع لمصدر يأجوج و مأجوج في معاجم اللغة لوجدنا الكلمتين هما من مشتقات النار الأجاج . 
لو كان "يأجوج و مأجوج" قبيلتين لجاء التحدث عنهم بصيغة المثنى و لكان من المستطاع فصل الكلمتين عن بعضهما فيقال أن يأجوج كذا و أن مأجوج كذا , و لكن اقتران الكلمتين سويا يشكلان وصفا و ليس أسما. هذا مع التنبيه أن البشر لا يمكن حجزهم بسد و خصوصا أن يكون بدون حماية , و لو كانوا بشرا لأعاقوا بناء السد و لو كانوا بشرا لشكا منهم أهل الشرق و الغرب و لو كانوا بشرا لما استمرت سكن القوم الذين لا يكادون يفقهون قولا بجوارهم , و لكن أن يكونوا صهير الحجارة فالاسم يدل عليهم و سد من ردم  يحجزهم و لكان في خروجهم فساد يتبعه خيرات , حيث أن الكثير من المدن و منذ القدم تسكن بالقرب من البراكين كما هو الحال بالنسبة لبركان أثنا في إيطاليا , و نعلم أن ضرر الصهارة محدود بمنطقة بعينا فلا يشتكي إلا من جاورها ( مع التنبيه أن الخروج وقت ذو القرنين كان مفسد فقط لأنه كان يخرج بكميات محدودة و لكن الخروج العظيم عند اقتراب الوعد الحق سيكون خروج مدمر شديد عنيف ).  بالمختصر كل الصفات التي تخص يأجوج و مأجوج تنطبق على صهير الحجارة أكثر من انطباقها على بشر من ذرية آدم.

بالرجوع لحديث رسولنا الحبيب فسنجده يخبر الحضور و كما ورد في صحيح البخاري . قالوا: يا رسول الله، وأينا ذلك الواحد؟ قال: (أبشروا، فإن منكم رجلا ومن يأجوج ومأجوج ألفا.
و بكل تأكيد ليس في دخول النار بشارة و الأرجح بأن البشارة تعود لنسبة المسلمين في الجنة بأنهم الربع أو الثلث أو النصف , و لكن هل كل من قال أنه مسلم هو حقا كذلك : قال تعالى :
قَالَتِ الْأَعْرَابُ آمَنَّا قُل لَّمْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَلَكِن قُولُوا أَسْلَمْنَا وَلَمَّا يَدْخُلِ الْإِيمَانُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَإِن تُطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَا يَلِتْكُم مِّنْ أَعْمَالِكُمْ شَيْئاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ{14} إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَرْتَابُوا وَجَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ{15} قُلْ أَتُعَلِّمُونَ اللَّهَ بِدِينِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ{16} يَمُنُّونَ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ أَسْلَمُوا قُل لَّا تَمُنُّوا عَلَيَّ إِسْلَامَكُم بَلِ اللَّهُ يَمُنُّ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ هَدَاكُمْ لِلْإِيمَانِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ{17} إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ{18} الحجرات
بخصوص الأمر الثاني : بأن يكون واحد من المسلمين ( مع استبعاد المقصود بهذا أصلا لأن لا جزاء للمسلم الحق إلا دخول الجنة )  في النار مقابل 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج فنجد أن هذا الأمر لا يتوافق مع النسبة الثالثة و النسبة الرابعة . حيث يقول رسولنا الحبيب و في نفس الحديث عن المسلمين 
ثم قال: والذي نفسي بيده، إني أرجو أن تكونوا ربع أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (أرجو أن تكونوا ثلث أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (أرجو أن تكونوا نصف أهل الجنة). فكبرنا، فقال: (ما أنتم في الناس إلا كالشعرة السوداء في جلد ثور أبيض، أو كشعرة بيضاء في جلد ثور أسود(.
يفيد الحديث بكثرة نسبة المسلمين في الجنة , بالرغم من قلتهم نسبة لباقي البشر فهم ( الربع أو الثلث أو النصف في الجنة ) و هم أيضا كالشعرة السوداء في الثور الأبيض و هذا يفيد بأن نسبتهم قليلة جدا لو نسبت لمجمل ذرية آدم , و تصل لواحد لعدة ملايين أو بلايين .





لو كان يأجوج و مأجوج بشرا فلماذا نسب أهل النار لهم تحديدا دون غيرهم , مع التساؤل ما هو جرم يأجوج و مأجوج أهم كفار أم مشركون أم منافقون أم هم كل هؤلاء ( ما هي ملتهم و ما دينهم ) , إن كان يأجوج و مأجوج بشرا في معزل عن البشر فلابد أنه أتاهم رسول و أنبياء منهم و بلسانهم .
قال تعالى : 
{وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ بِلِسَانِ قَوْمِهِ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ فَيُضِلُّ اللّهُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ }إبراهيم4
جميع رسل الله و أنبياءه هم من خيرة البشر و هذا يكسر الاعتقاد بأن جميع  يأجوج و مأجوج هم بشرا مفسدون , لو كان منهم أنبياء , و أما لو فرضنا جدلا أنه لم يأتيهم أي نبي فهذا يعني أنهم ليسوا بشرا ( فما كان الله ليترك قوم من البشر هكذا بدون نذير و لا بشير ) , و لو فرضنا جدلا أن هذا حدث ( مع استبعاد حدوثه ) و أن يأجوج و مأجوج بشرا لكان أحق دعوتهم للدين الإسلامي , لتقام عليهم الحجة فلا يقولوا لم يأتنا رسول و أنهم في معزل عن  البشر ,  و أنهم لم يسمعوا عن الأديان . ( أليس الرسل بعثوا للناس لكي لا يقولوا هذا ) 
قال تعالى :
{وَلَوْ أَنَّا أَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِعَذَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِهِ لَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولاً فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن نَّذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى }طه134
أليس الإسلام هو الدين الخاتم للعالمين من إنس و جن , الجن على علم بما أنزل على موسى و النبيين و على سيدنا محمد , كما ورد ذكر ذلك في سورة الجن . و الجن من المسلمين و من غير ذلك .....
قال تعالى :
{تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيراً }الفرقان1
الاعتقاد بأن  يأجوج و مأجوج هم من البشر هو اعتقاد  توارثه بعض أهل الكتاب استنادا لما عندهم من معتقدات تصنف البشر على مبدأ عرقي عنصري و ليس على مبدأ العمل و التقوى , و هذا مرفوض عندنا نحن المسلمون و بشكل قطعي لا يقبل الجدل , و هذا يتعارض مع الاعتقاد ببشرية يأجوج و مأجوج ,
قال تعالى :
َنَادَى نُوحٌ رَّبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابُنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ{45} قَالَ يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلاَ تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ{46} هود
لم يذكر رسولنا الحبيب أن يأجوج و مأجوج بشر و لكنه أشار أنهم موجودون في النار, و بالرجوع للنسب الأربعة التي وردت في حديث رسولنا الحبيب سنجد أثنين منذرات و أثنين مبشرات كالتالي :
1-	نسبة أهل الجنة من البشر ( نسل آدم) لأهل النار من البشر (نسل آدم )  واحد الى 999 – و في ذلك إنذار بأن البشر في النار 999 ضعف .
2-	نسبة أهل النار من البشر ( نسل آدم ) ليأجوج و مأجوج ( في النار ) واحد من البشر مقابل 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج – و في ذلك إنذار و تخويف لأهل النار أنهم وقود النار و كذلك معهم 1000 من يأجوج و مأجوج. 
3-	نسبة المسلمين لأهل الجنة هي الربع أو الثلث أو النصف – نسبة مبشرة
4-	نسبة المسلمون للبشر جميعا هي واحد لملايين – نسبة مبشرة و خصوصا لو دمجت من النسبة الأولي حيث تفيد بقله أهل النار من نسل المسلمين . فالأصل أن من نسل آدم ( كل البشر ) واحد في الجنة من كل 1000 و بالرغم من أن نسبة المسلمين لمجمل نسل آدم ( كل البشر ) جد قليلة بأنها واحد إلى ملايين , إلا أن المسلمين يمثلون غالبية في الجنة , و في ذلك بشارة و طمأنه لمن أفزعة سماع نسبة بعث النار و قلة أهل الجنة .
و بمقارنة النسبة الأولى مع النسبة الثالثة نجد التالي :
1-	نسبة أهل الجنة لباقي البشر واحد من الألف .
2-	نسبة المسلمين لأهل الجنة  هي الربع أو الثلث أو النصف , و هكذا يكون نسبة أهل الجنة من المسلمين لباقي البشر هي واحد من المسلمين مقابل:
a.	أربعة آلاف من مجمل البشر  ( المسلمين ربع أهل الجنة )
b.	ثلاثة آلاف من مجمل البشر  ( المسلمين ثلث أهل الجنة )
c.	ألفان من مجمل البشر  ( المسلمين نصف أهل الجنة )
و بمقارنة النسب المذكورة أعلاه مع النسبة الرابعة بأن المسلمين هم واحد إلى عدة ملايين بالنسبة للبشر فعندها تذكرت الأعراف 
قال تعالى :
وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ أَن قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا حَقّاً فَهَلْ وَجَدتُّم مَّا وَعَدَ رَبُّكُمْ حَقّاً قَالُواْ نَعَمْ فَأَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ بَيْنَهُمْ أَن لَّعْنَةُ اللّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ{44} الَّذِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ اللّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجاً وَهُم بِالآخِرَةِ كَافِرُونَ{45} وَبَيْنَهُمَا حِجَابٌ وَعَلَى الأَعْرَافِ رِجَالٌ يَعْرِفُونَ كُلاًّ بِسِيمَاهُمْ وَنَادَوْاْ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ أَن سَلاَمٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَمْ يَدْخُلُوهَا وَهُمْ يَطْمَعُونَ{46} وَإِذَا صُرِفَتْ أَبْصَارُهُمْ تِلْقَاء أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ قَالُواْ رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ{47} وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الأَعْرَافِ رِجَالاً يَعْرِفُونَهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ قَالُواْ مَا أَغْنَى عَنكُمْ جَمْعُكُمْ وَمَا كُنتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ{48} الأعراف

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*للرفع ( مسابقة حورس 2010 )*

----------


## ذئب

قال تعالى ( ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة )
فالكتاب هو القران الكريم والحكمة هي سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم افعاله وأقواله،وايظا هي الرفق واللين ، والحلم والعفو والتبشير والتيسير في امور الدين والدنيا
انواع الاحاديث النبوية الكريمة كثيرة فمنها الصحيحة  -المسندة والضعيفة
الموتورة-الموضوعة -الباطلة 
مثالا الصحيحة صحيح البخاري و مسلم و الترمزي ... لها تعاريف كثيرة عند طوائف عدة كالمعتزلة والشيعة الامامية وأهل السنة والجماعة وغيرهم
احدهم عرفه بأنه اي الحديث الصحيح ما اتصل سنده بنقل العدل الضابط عن مثله إلى منتهاه مع السلامة من الشذوذ والعلة، ومعنى هذا أن الحديث الصحيح هو ما توافرت فيه شروط معينة كأاتصال السند والعدالة في الرواة، وضبط الرواة وعدم الشذوذ وعدم العلة
وأما الحديث الحسن فهو الذي توفرت فيه شروط الحديث الصحيح إلا شرطا واحدا وهو ضبط الرواة، فإن راويه أقل ضبطا من رواي الحديث الصحيح...
وأما الحديث الضعيف، فهو الذي لم تتوفر فيه صفات الصحيح ولا صفات الحسن المذكور فيما تقدم.. 
  ناخذ مثالا التي رواها  البخاري ،البخاري  قال انا تلميذ مجتهد انقل عن من زكاه الناس اذن هي بذمتهم 
اعتقد ان لا احد يزكي نفسه او يزكي غيره عندالله سبحانه ،فالله وحده هو المزكي وقد زكى الانبياء والرسل منهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال فيه(وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم)
وزكى سبحانه ابراهيم بالاواب الحليم والكثير من الرسل الذين لايسعني ذكرهم 
الأخ العضو غريب الدار ردوده اقرب الى العلم و المنطق

----------


## غريب الدار

شكرا أخي ذئب على مشاركتك الكريمة
يخبرنا المولى عز و جل أنه لا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها لها ما كسبت و عليها ما اكتسبت , و نحن البشر قدرات و فهمنا رغم محدودية إلا أنه كاف لفهم رسالات الله و آياته و منطق الرسل و أدلتهم على الصحيح من الخطأ .
نحن من خلق الله و لقد كلفنا بما نستطيع فعله فهو أدرى منا بنا و الله أدرى بقدراتنا على الفهم و الإدراك و لذلك نجد أن جميع الرسل كانت لهم أدله على صدقهم يمكن إدراكها من الناس و أدلة الرسل دوما كانت منطقية , فمن ادرك و أهتدي فله جزاء الحسنى و من أدرك و أنكر فعليه عقاب المدرك و الله ادرى بالنفوس و ما تخفي .
و على من أدرك أن يخبر الناس بما أدرك و أن يبلغ . و كل نفس بما كسبت رهين
و الحمد لله أن ديننا هو دين علم و منطق و دوما يحثنا على ذلك . 
دمتمت بخير

----------


## elbasha sherif



----------


## غريب الدار

اخوتي اخواتي الافاضل
كل عام و انتم جميعا بخير 
ابحث منذ فترة عن معلومات تفصيلية للسدود القديمة في اليمن , و تحديدا اقدم سدين , اعلم ان احدها سد مأرب و سد اضرعة و التي كانت في ارض قبائل حمير ذوي اللغة التي وصفها اللغويون بانها لغة بها طمطمة اي يجوز ان يتطبق عليهم الوصغ بانهم لا يكادون يفقهون قولا
حاليا اقوم باعادة كتابة ما كنت كتبته مبدايا و لكنني احاول ان اجعله اكثر تفصيلا ة اكثر تحديدا ز
امل المساعدة من كل مستطيع و من لديه خبر او يدلني على رابط مفيد
و اخص بالذكر هنا الأخوة الاعزاء سيد ابراهيم و بن طيبة لما لمسته عندهم من غزارة ثقافية 
و لكم و لجميع الاخوة الافاضل كل تحية
دمتمت بخير

----------


## elbasha sherif



----------


## majdymajdy

اخي العزيز غريب الدار الاخوة الافاضل 
اليلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
لطالما فكرت في يأجوج ومأجوج ولم استطيع ان اقنع نفسي انهم من اليشر فلا المنطق ولا عدالة الله ولا القرإن الكريم يقول ذلك والاحاديث الصحيحة تجزم بذلك فالله المحب لعباده والذي قال ان حبه لعبادة اقوة من حب الام لولدها لا يخلق عباد فقط ليعذبهم في النار وهذا ينفي كون ياجوج وماجوج من البشر وعدل الله ورحمته لا تسمح بتعذيب الحيوانات التى لا تعقل وكلنا يعلم ان مصير الحيوانات ان تتحول الى تراب .
والمنطق ايضا لا يتعارض ان يكون ياجج وماجوج (اي شئ) ربما حجارة او طين او ماء او حمم اليس كل شئ في الكون خلق الله ويسبح باسمه .
اقرب منطق ان يكون الشئ الذي خلق ليكون في النار شئ لايتعذب بالنار بل هو مكلف ليكون وقود وهذا يتفق مع عدالة الله ورحمته .
لقد اسردت اخي العزيز من البراهين والحجج مايجعلنى اختصر في كلامي واتفق معك ان يأجوج ومأجوج قد يكونو فعلا طين وبراكين وما مالح .
انا لا انكر ان الفرضية تحتاج لاثبات مادي اكثر وانا اعلم صعوبة هذا الاثبات لما يحتاج من امكانيات مادية وعلمية ولاكنى مقتنع بان فرضية كون ياجوج ومأجوج ليسوا بشر اقرب الى المنطق والعقل .
- بالنسبة لكلام الله في القران وكونه ذكر ياجوج وماجوج بجمع المذكر السالم فلا يعنى انهم بشر وعقلاء فالله يخاطب جميع 
  مخلوقاته وهي تعي وتجيب الم يقل للارض والسموات اتيا طوعا او كرها واجابتا اتينا طائعين .
- انا لا اجد ضرر في وصف بأجوج وماجوج بانهم بينهم وبين البشر رابط اليس سيدنا ادم خلق من طين الارض لذا نحن وياجوج
   وماجوج من طين واحد على فرض صحة نظريتك انهم عبارة عن طين وبراكين . 
الواقع ان الموضوع لازال قيد البحث ويحتاج الى تكاثف الجهود واتمنى ان تتبنى جهة علمية الموضوع لان يأجوج ومأجوج من الامور الجلل .
ولا ننسي اخوتى ان امور الساعة كلها نوه عليها القرإن انها تأتى بغته .
ولكن هناك بعض المسلمين سوف يتبهون لها وهذا يدل على ان امور الساعة وعلاماتها الكبرى قد لا ينتبه لها بعض المسلمين لكونهم لم يتوقعو ان تأتي بهذا الشكل على سبيل المثال من منا يتوقع كيف يكون المسيخ الدجال وكيف يخرج وهل هو انسان او شئ اخر ....
لا اريد ان اطيل لان الجميع قدم اراء قوية في الموضوع فقط اردت ان اساهم بما افكر فية .
وفق الله الجميع الى مافيه الخير وتحية لاخي العزيز غريب الدار .

----------


## غريب الدار

أخي العزيز مجدي
اشكرك على إهتمامك و مشاركتك الطيبية و لقد أعجبتني الفقرة التالية " 
" اقرب منطق ان يكون الشئ الذي خلق ليكون في النار شئ لا يتعذب بالنار بل هو مكلف ليكون وقود وهذا يتفق مع عدالة الله ورحمته ."
صحيح الموضوع مازال يحتاج لجهد و الأهم التحقق الميداني و يارب التوفيق.

أخي بن طيبة
لم انتبه لتوقيعك و أتعجب من اختيارك لهكذا أبيات , 
اذكرك بأن ليس المسلم بسباب و لا لعان و لا فاحش و لا بزيء
و ما أجمل الكلمة الطيبة الصادرة من قلب نظيف

----------


## elbasha sherif



----------

